# Todos los trabajos serán para los robots. Taylorismo, Fordismo y Toyotismo no previeron la inteligencia artificial e internet .



## ATARAXIO (24 Feb 2021)

La primera jueza hecha por inteligencia artificial es bastante imparcial. Malas (y buenas) noticias para la justicia


Ruth Bader Ginsburg era una de las juezas más reconocidas del Supremo de los Estados Unidos, con más de 27 años de experiencia. Ahora todo ese trabajo ha sido...




www.xataka.com






*La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo.* Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de los trabajos más modernos, pero el uso de algoritmos e IA en la Justicia no es nuevo. Desde hace tiempo la administración de Justicia utiliza algoritmos para calcular la probabilidad de reincidencia o para recuperar información de grandes bases de datos, pero se ha quedado ahí.

*¿Es la inteligencia artificial imparcial?* "En la medida en que un algoritmo no tiene por sí mismo ningún elemento de subjetividad, sino que se limita a ejecutar una serie de órdenes, se elimina la posibilidad de interferencia de prejuicios o creencias que puedan alterar la aplicación mecánica de las normas", explica David Martínez, profesor de derecho de la UOC.

Los robots se postulan como la solución ante la diferencia de criterios de los jueces. Al no verse afectados por las emociones, los algoritmos prometen una mayor objetividad. Sin embargo, como ya se ha mostrado en numerosas ocasiones, tampoco están libres de sesgos. Frente a estos algoritmos, en España se ha creado la Agencia Española de Supervisión de la Inteligencia Artificial.

"Un algoritmo no es capaz de detectar las razones por las cuales se producen las conductas humanas", expone a RTVE el magistrado gallego, Luis Villares. Esa falta de capacidad para entender las emociones juega también un papel negativo a la hora de establecer una sentencia.


El primer supermercado sin cajeros de Amazon ha llegado a Europa: así arranca Fresh en Londres


*la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *

YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .

*Los trabajos administrativos *que puedan automatizarse con la inteligencia artificial ( o no tan inteligente ) prescindirán de funcionarios y oficinistas .
El autoservicio a través de internet de la mayoría de las gestiones que ahora dependen de otras personas , como la declaración de la renta, convertirán a la administración en una especie de IKEA como ya estamos viendo.
Aunque al estar todo automatizado , la burocracia no será necesaria para justificar la presencia de tantos parásitos de la administración pública.

Igualmente todo lo relacionado con el dinero se simplificará al desaparecer los productos bancarios y con ellos los empleados de banca .
*El dinero será reemplazado por algún tipo de crédito* que aumentará o se reducirá según los servicios a la sociedad que aporte el individuo . Una forma de control social que ya se está probando en China y que funciona muy bien. *El afán no es acumular dinero sino prestigio.

Todos los trabajos relacionados con conducir* desde taxis, autobuses, trenes , aviones gracias al GPS , ( todavía más sofisticado que el que hay ahora) harán prescindible incluso peligroso dejar a un humano al volante .
Por otra parte las personas no tendrán necesidad de desplazarse a oficinas que no existirán ni fábricas en las que sólo hay robots.

ya hay camiones autónomos que transportan mercancías en Estados Unidos y China recorriendo las autopistas día y noche sin necesidad de conductor.
... incluso pilotos de guerra una profesión muy elitista y que requiere mucho entrenamiento , serán sustituidos por simples drones que darán en el blanco con sólo indicárselo .

Todas las profesiones y especialidades relacionadas con el *diagnóstico médico* les queda menos tiempo que a las cajeras de supermercado , una aplicación del móvil dará un aviso si algo falla con un simple análisis de una gota de sangre pinchando un dedo y la prevención evitará que surjan enfermedades .
Ser médico es difícil para los humanos memorizarlo todo , pero muy fácil para la informática , es una simple base de datos que asocia síntomas , diagnóstico y tratamiento.
*Los cirujanos *también tienen los días contados , puesto que ya hay robots que operan con mucha mayor precisión .

*Cajeras de supermercados y de autopistas* , es que no me explico como todavía existen . Posiblemente está tan cerca su eliminación que ni siquiera invierten en nuevos métodos de pago automatizado , previendo nuevos métodos de adquisición de productos a través de internet .
por lo tanto desaparecerán los supermercados ya que serán simples almacenes donde los robots seleccionen el pedido y la entrega a domicilio o recogida en el propio aparcamiento , sin salir del coche.

*Los bares , restaurantes, discotecas* .. ya estaban de capa caída y esto será el golpe definitivo. En el país de camareros ya no quedarán ni los bares paco.
Agencias de viaje y todo el personal relacionado no podrá competir con métodos de elegir vacaciones a través de internet mucho más baratos o incluso ofrecidos por el sistema de manera automatizada.

Actualmente *solo el 10 % de las transacciones en la bolsa son realizadas por seres humanos*. El resto por programas de inteligencia artificial, plataformas o aplicaciones que ejecutan las operaciones basándose en algoritmos que predicen el comportamiento del mercado.
En ese sentido, es de esperar que en varios años los viejos corredores de bolsa, encargados de manejar los portafolios de varios clientes, de asesorarlos y de hacer operaciones en su nombre, desaparezcan para dejar esa labor en manos de los algoritmos, o de los propios clientes, que tomarían las decisiones desde sus celulares, luego de leer las recomendaciones que le hacen las aplicaciones y plataformas.


*Lo mismo con la confección y venta de ropa y calzado . *Una industria que daba de comer a muchas familias en el pasado pero que ya no existen . Ni fábricas de ropa, ni sastres, ni costureras , ni pequeñas tiendas especializadas.
las labores de manufactura que antes hacían cientos de trabajadores en las fábricas, han venido pasando a las máquinas, lo que ha reducido la planta de empleados en muchas de estas empresas. Pero ahora, con máquinas cada vez más computarizadas y automatizadas, es de esperar que los trabajadores de estas fábricas se extingan casi por completo para dar paso a personas especializadas en sistemas, que pueden revisar los equipos y garantizar que funcionen.

*Las bodas y todo lo relacionado con rituales de paso* , fiestas y celebraciones desaparecerán . Ni tiendas de trajes de novia, ni restaurantes de boda , ni fotógrafos ni empresas de revelado , ni peluqueras y maquilladoras . Ni bautizos ni comuniones , puesto que ya no existirá la religión ni niños suficientes como para sustentar ese tipo de negocios.

*Con la desaparición de las religión católica* , fulminarán a curas y monjas que en otros tiempos era una forma de vida para miles de personas y un servicio a la sociedad . Quizás sean reemplazados por ceremonias mindfulness coronavíricas con mascarilla.

*La agricultura y ganadería *ya está casi totalmente mecanizada , quedan algunas tareas de recogida de frutas que serán solucionadas en breve o se descartarán procedimientos que necesiten mano de obra y se cultivarán sólo aquello que una máquina pueda recoger.
La forma de vida agraria al no ser necesaria , tampoco habrá familias numerosas que eran habituales en el campo.

*La carne artificial y otros alimentos* que Bill Gates ya tiene a punto , sanos , sabrosos y nutritivos , descartará comer trozos de animales que estuvieron vivos sufriendo vidas deplorables , algo que parecerá inconcebible y los niños contarán que sus padres habían comido trozos de animales refiriéndose a ellos como una especie de caníbal . La nueva moral verá tan criminal y asqueroso comer un animal como un ser humano .

*Policías , fuerzas de seguridad del estado y vigilantes*, no serán necesarios puesto que la población estará vigilada en cada uno de sus pasos . Su propio móvil dará toda la información a falta del famoso microchip . Además miles de cámaras vigilarán todos los rincones teniendo en cuenta que cada una de las personas , con su propio teléfono es otro ojo del gran hermano vigilando a los demás .
Un carnet por puntos , si te portas mal te quitará beneficios sociales que serán la forma de hacer que la gente obedezca como un refuerzo positivo.

*La ausencia de delitos* , puesto que no será necesario robar , hará innecesarios a abogados , jueces , cárceles y carceleros .

*Los políticos afortunadamente serán reemplazados por algoritmos* supranacionales que dirigirán de forma similar a todas las agrupaciones humanas con los mismos métodos de ingeniería social como estamos comprobando. Y al estar garantizada la supervivencia, la comida y la vivienda, muchos muertos de hambre que no podían ganarse la vida de forma decente , no tendrán la necesidad de dedicarse a la política y ya podrán vivir subvencionados haciendo incluso menos que antes.

*El ejército también será algo inútil *puesto que un " gobierno mundial " evitará las guerras que por otra parte , ya no requieren de carne de cañón, puesto que un misil o un coronavirus es mucho más eficiente que los cientos de miles de militares que parasitan sin hacer nada .
La fabricación de armas para escenarios bélicos que no sucederán también desaparecerá , puesto que fabricar bombas para matar robots ya no tendrá sentido.

*Hadrian X, el robot albañil,*

Al igual que sucede con los soldados, varias constructoras norteamericanas ya están usando robots que se encargan de hacer labores que antes hacían las personas de forma más rápida y con menos errores. Uno de los más famosos es Hadrian X, el robot albañil, que hace construcciones con ladrillos con mucha precisión. Por lo tanto los albañiles será una profesión para el recuerdo y abaratará el precio de las casas que también acabará con los especuladores. La vivienda no será una inversión, puesto que no estaremos sujetos a un sólo sitio en el mundo . La movilidad geográfica por el interés de explorar y vivir diferentes vidas , nos llevará a otros espacios habitables tipo cruceros en donde sólo se irá a dormir y el resto de los servicios serán comunales . Las casas no tendrán ningún valor y por lo tanto ningún apego.

*las mascotas y todo lo relacionado con su crianza , venta , alimentación y veterinarios *también fuera . Habrá robots consejeros amigos y compañeros , que ni comen , ni cagan ni se mueren y con toda la sabiduría mundial con sólo tener acceso a internet con un " móvil " en su cerebro. La forma que tendrán está por definir , quizás imitando a un animal , quizás a una pareja o un hijo que no tengan , o algo intangible como es el GPS, al cual obedecemos y nos fiamos sin que tenga una presencia física .

*espectáculos presenciales como el cine y el teatro* no podrán competir con la experiencia individual con gafas o cascos en 3D que te hará tener la sensación de estar dentro de la escena . Por lo tanto actores tampoco existirán ya se pueden crear con ordenadores simulando ser personas reales .

*Los colegios , institutos , universidad , la educación , ya muy desprestigiada *, no podrá competir con YOUTUBERS o un chip que simplemente reduzca un clic entre la sabiduría universal que está en el móvil y que aparezca en nuestra mente con sólo pensarlo.

En cualquier caso , los humanos seremos las mascotas de los robots , puesto que encargándose ellos de todas las tareas no será necesario que alguien estudie ingeniería cuando un programa lo hace infinitamente mejor y gratis.



Un robot australiano construye la estructura de una casa en tres días y medio


----------



## burbucoches (24 Feb 2021)

tocho y mi pole


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Feb 2021)

se me han olvidado las putas y los encuentros sexuales casuales que ahora tienen tanto furor .
Incluso las identidades sexuales que la consecución del siguiente chute determina el sentido de la vida de esas personas , por lo tanto toda la industria relacionada con las parafilias desparecerá. 

Serán reemplazados por :


- Mejor conocimiento de como funciona la mente humana y por lo tanto el control de los impulsos.

- drogas que provoquen placeres intensos pero sin las consecuencias de adicción y síndrome de abstinencia . 

- robots que imiten a la perfección a tu pareja ideal , que podrás intercambiar o devolver , sin peligro a enfermedades venéreas , embarazos o denuncias por violación . 

- tecnología que conecte la mente de la persona a una experiencia que previamente haya programado en plan Desafío Total. 
Donde podrá llevar sus parafilias a extremos inimaginables .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Feb 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> tocho y mi pole



para retrasados te lo resumo : 

serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.


----------



## entelequia (24 Feb 2021)

Eres gilipollas


----------



## burbucoches (24 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para retrasados te lo resumo :
> 
> serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.



aber estudiao


----------



## Dj Puesto (24 Feb 2021)

Con el tema funcionarios están digitalizando la administración a tope, y los funcionarios siempre me dan la chapa y hasta me dan una hoja que si registro electrónico, problema, está caido la mitad del tiempo, por lo demás una delicia, todas las chorradas que te sueltan en ventanilla por escrito no se atreven. 

Eso si no paran de sacar plazas así que el futuro de funcionario cada vez pinta más a dinero del contribuyente tirado para que se toquen la nariz. Subsidios encubiertos


----------



## OSPF (24 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se me han olvidado las putas y los encuentros sexuales casuales que ahora tienen tanto furor .
> Incluso las identidades sexuales que la consecución del siguiente chute determina el sentido de la vida de esas personas , por lo tanto toda la industria relacionada con las parafilias desparecerá.
> 
> Serán reemplazados por :
> ...



A mi esta parte me mola y mas si entra en juego un cibor de sharon stone


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Feb 2021)

En 2100 solo habrán unos pocos cientos de millones de humanos, viviendo como los de la peli de wall-e, las máquinas nos harán todo y la vida social será virtual, porque fuera no se podrá habitar.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (24 Feb 2021)

El ninismo y el muertohambrismo es la forma de vida del futuro...


----------



## Er_Gayolo (24 Feb 2021)

Debe haber un salto aún mayor tanto en la sociedad, como en el tiempo. Asi a lo sumo lo que tu dices,para el 2040... minimo.

Tecnologicamente aún no estamos tan adelantados, por ejemplo, para producir organos humanos en masa y así reducir las interminables colas de espera.


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Feb 2021)

2030 Pollas que te comas.


----------



## Bebé yo te voté... (24 Feb 2021)

Haced caso a @ATARAXIO, que sabe mucho de alfotes tatuaos y de agapornis.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (24 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> parafilias



He resumido el tocho en una palabra. Total siempre dices lo mismo


----------



## Paisdemierda (24 Feb 2021)

Las putas desaparecerán ó no? , pregunto .


----------



## Tiresias (24 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para retrasados te lo resumo :
> 
> serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.



Ojalá, una vida padre.

Pero mucho me temo que será más parecido a los gulags soviéticos.


----------



## unedfederico (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kemekago4 (24 Feb 2021)

Pues no me harte de ver coches voladores en los 90 en el cine, decían que pa 2015.
Las cosas son más complicadas de lo que creéis. Los humanos somos muy gilipollas.


----------



## Matriarca (24 Feb 2021)

No tendremos que preocuparnos por vivir porque los robots lo harán por nosotros.


----------



## Matriarca (24 Feb 2021)

Er_Gayolo dijo:


> Debe haber un salto aún mayor tanto en la sociedad, como en el tiempo. Asi a lo sumo lo que tu dices,para el 2040... minimo.
> 
> Tecnologicamente aún no estamos tan adelantados, por ejemplo, para producir organos humanos en masa y así reducir las interminables colas de espera.



Esos órganos son para millonarios y gentuza. La gente normal sobra.


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Feb 2021)

Quién te ha dicho que vas a vivir?


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Feb 2021)

Del dicho al hecho hay un largo trecho.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Feb 2021)

No confundáis la robótica con la propaganda sobre la robótica.
En general, no confundáis A con la propaganda de A.


----------



## mindugi (25 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pues no me harte de ver coches voladores en los 90 en el cine, decían que pa 2015.
> Las cosas son más complicadas de lo que creéis. Los humanos somos muy gilipollas.



Tienes enfermeras bailando el timovirus en un ordenador de bolsillo, estado policial y moronegros en patinete. Emosidoengañados
PD. El único atisbo de control que nos queda es el de la tecnología de la información. Aumento de privacidad y eliminación de apps nwo es lo que recomiendo. Linux.


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Feb 2021)

mindugi dijo:


> Tienes enfermeras bailando el timovirus en un ordenador de bolsillo, estado policial y moronegros en patinete. Emosidoengañados
> PD. El único atisbo de control que nos queda es el de la tecnología de la información. Aumento de privacidad y eliminación de apps nwo es lo que recomiendo. Linux.



A cada jilipollas negacionista como tu, le mando un ignore, y un saludo de mis dos tíos de menos de 70 muertos de neumonia. 
Poco respeto tenéis, os deberían meter presos por hijos de puta.


----------



## mindugi (25 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> A cada jilipollas negacionista como tu, le mando un ignore, y un saludo de mis dos tíos de menos de 70 muertos de neumonia.
> Poco respeto tenéis, os deberían meter presos por hijos de puta.



a mí qué cojones me cuentas, echale la culpa al hospital o residencia que los ha liquidado
Si es que fuera verdad, porque seguro que es mentira, troll


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Feb 2021)

mindugi dijo:


> a mí qué cojones me cuentas, echale la culpa al hospital o residencia que los ha liquidado
> Si es que fuera verdad, porque seguro que es mentira, troll



Aquí el único troll que habla sin tener ni puta idea más que los panfletos que te lees eres tu. Que tengas respeto por los muertos comepollas. Como yo los tendré el día que los tengas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Hace sólo una generación , no se concebía que existiesen caballos , perros o burros en las granjas sin que tuviesen una función determinada , es decir el caballo era un medio de transporte , para tirar de los carros , tenía que ganarse su comida . 
Los burros igualmente eran herramientas de trabajo cargando con enormes fardos de lo que fuese y ayudando en las tareas del campo.

Las razas de los perros era precisamente para especializarlos en sus labores : 
ayuda al pastor en el manejo del rebaño
mastines para ahuyentar o atacar al lobo
perros para los diferentes tipos de caza , los setter señalan y recogen la presa, los beagle siguen el rastro del zorro y lo atacan en manada... 
los galgos persiguen a las liebres 

los perros de guarda y defensa , los de pelea ...

AHORA TODOS SON MASCOTAS . 

SEREMOS LAS MASCOTAS DE LOS ROBOTS . 

La tecnología ya puede proveer de toda la alimentación que se requiera , las cosechadoras pueden trabajar día y noche cultivando extensiones infinitas . Las sabanas africanas con trigo , darían de comer al triple de habitantes actuales . al margen de la invención de nuevos tipos de alimentos. 

Piensen que en el nuevo mundo globalizado de 8 mil millones de habitantes , los 30 millones de españolitos estériles y mal avenidos ( el resto son extranjeros ) no cuentan a la hora de planificar estilos de vida. 

Deepak Chopra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Del dicho al hecho hay un largo trecho.



Wasap es algo reciente , se ha popularizado hace unos 5 años y ahora te parece imprescindible 

Youtube creemos que lleva ahí toda la vida y tiene poco más de 10 años 

Los smartphones que ya no podemos vivir sin ellos y sin estar conectados a internet son algo de hace dos días .

Si te cuentan hace 15 años que una voz automática , el GPS, te iba a indicar por donde tenías que girar y te ibas a fiar, no te lo creerías.


De la misma manera que hemos asumido con tanta naturalidad unos cambios tan radicales , con los que están por venir sucederá igual .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> He resumido el tocho en una palabra. Total siempre dices lo mismo



también siempre digo que el ratio de menos zanx que mensajes es el mejor algoritmo para detectar subnormales


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Las putas desaparecerán ó no? , pregunto .



Sí . 

Ya puedes percibir que la nueva moralidad ya no admite ese tipo de relaciones . 
Hasta ahora se ha hecho la vista gorda en previsión de que podrían aumentar las violaciones o los delitos sexuales , pero cuando estén disponibles todas las alternativas tecnológicas y mentales mencionadas , será inconcebible cobrar por tener sexo. 

En relación a si será moral o normal tener sexo con personas desconocidas como actualmente , creo que pasado este furor , ese tipo de ansiedad desaparecerá porque habrá tantas alternativas para divertirse y a las que dedicar el tiempo de vida , que andar hurgando en entrañas ajenas quedará relegado a los pobres e ignorantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pues no me harte de ver coches voladores en los 90 en el cine, decían que pa 2015.
> Las cosas son más complicadas de lo que creéis. Los humanos somos muy gilipollas.



Los coches voladores existen . Lo que pasa es que no viaja el cuerpo sino la mente .


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> también siempre digo que el ratio de menos zanx que mensajes es el mejor algoritmo para detectar subnormales



No soy lo suficientemente narcisista para que me importe tu opinión ni la de los demás, espabilado.
Empieza a resumir tus tochos, escribe en frases cortas. Y amplia tus temas, que siempre los cierras con la candela de las parafilias y ya cansas. No eres el único que no folla del foro.


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los coches voladores existen . Lo que pasa es que no viaja el cuerpo sino la mente .



Me estás saliendo con viajes astrales???
Me vais a conseguir echar del foro.


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Feb 2021)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> No soy lo suficientemente narcisista para que me importe tu opinión ni la de los demás, espabilado.
> Empieza a resumir tus tochos, escribe en frases cortas. Y amplia tus temas, que siempre los cierras con la candela de las parafilias y ya cansas. No eres el único que no folla del foro.



En el país de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Me estás saliendo con viajes astrales???
> Me vais a conseguir echar del foro.



Antes de que existiese internet se suponía que era necesaria la presencia de la persona para hacer un trabajo , actualmente ya no es así . No es el cuerpo el que viaja sino la mente. 

Desde la India , millones de personas toman el control de tareas administrativas cuando amanece allí y anochece en USA, pero todos trabajan para las mismas empresas . No necesitan viajar . 

y esto del coronavirus ha sido para acelerar el teletrabajo entre otros muchos cambios.


----------



## Ming I (25 Feb 2021)

Vale, tenemos que un montón de robotes e inteligencias artificiales van a hacer casi todos los trabajos. En el sistema actual si no trabajas no cobras, si no cobras no compras. Así que quien coño va a comprar la ropa que produzcan esos robotes? Y con el resto de servicios igual.
Y que van a hacer con la gente que no trabaje?
O la mantienen o la matan o habrán unas revueltas brutales. Y alguien se crée que van a mantener a la gente por la cara?
Yo no me lo creo.


----------



## ashe (25 Feb 2021)

Lo que viene es un toque de orwell con huxley empezando por eliminar la verdadera libertad encabezada por los liberales que ironicamente son los mayores enemigos de la libertad REAL ya que el materialismo es incompatible con la libertad real que es una falsa libertad que para variar viene del mundo protestante contaminando al verdadero liberalismo que es ESPAÑOL

Vamos que mas de uno se bajará de la nube de golpe


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Feb 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Lo que viene es un toque de orwell con huxley empezando por eliminar la verdadera libertad encabezada por los liberales que ironicamente son los mayores enemigos de la libertad REAL ya que el materialismo es incompatible con la libertad real que es una falsa libertad que para variar viene del mundo protestante contaminando al verdadero liberalismo que es ESPAÑOL
> 
> Vamos que mas de uno se bajará de la nube de golpe



Mira te voy a dar una pista, solo tienes que mirar bien. Todos conocéis a Milton Friedman, adalid del monetarismo. Nobel en economía. 
Ahora busca a su hijo economista tb, y mira lo que predica. ANARCOCAPITALISMO. 
El nieto nos trae de nuevo a los esclavos en galeras...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Ming I dijo:


> Vale, tenemos que un montón de robotes e inteligencias artificiales van a hacer casi todos los trabajos. En el sistema actual si no trabajas no cobras, si no cobras no compras. Así que quien coño va a comprar la ropa que produzcan esos robotes? Y con el resto de servicios igual.
> Y que van a hacer con la gente que no trabaje?
> O la mantienen o la matan o habrán unas revueltas brutales. Y alguien se crée que van a mantener a la gente por la cara?
> Yo no me lo creo.



El problema no es tanto alimentar a miles de millones de personas , que es algo que es fácil de hacer y está más que superado , sino como entretenerlos para que no hagan maldades por aburrimiento , como violaciones o asesinatos. 

Como en los animales que viven en los zoos , al impedir que puedan desarrollar las actividades que determina su biología , desarrollan parafilias y estereotipias , es decir , se vuelven locos incluso se automutilan . En los zoos modernos intentan simular el ecosistema del que proviene esa especie para engañar a su mente, pero aún así , no es lo mismo un delfín que está programado para nadar con su manada surfeando las olas que viva en un estanque aunque tenga la comida asegurada .

Está demostrado que cuando la gente se aburre lo primero que piensa es en sexo. Afortunadamente la enorme cantidad de pornografía disponible en este impas mantiene a miles de millones de tarados pegados a la pantalla en vez de recorrer las callejuelas y los parques buscando jovencitas. 

La historia del oso atrapado en una jaula imaginaria tras 20 años en un zoo














Juan José Martínez Jambrina: «No podemos plantearnos una vida sin reveses, porque entonces estamos abocados a cuadros depresivos»


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Mira te voy a dar una pista, solo tienes que mirar bien. Todos conocéis a Milton Friedman, adalid del monetarismo. Nobel en economía.
> Ahora busca a su hijo economista tb, y mira lo que predica. ANARCOCAPITALISMO.
> El nieto nos trae de nuevo a los esclavos en galeras...



la cuestión es que los esclavos serán robots y tecnología .

Una simple cosechadora , que se maneja sola por GPS y trabaja día y noche, sustituye a miles de jornaleros.

Por ejemplo cosechar arándonos por inundación, hace una sola personas el trabajo de recogida a mano de cientos de personas. 

Por no hablar de las factorías lecheras que de forma automática ordeñan a cientos de vacas con sólo dos personas supervisando


----------



## Maerum (25 Feb 2021)

@ATARAXIO entonces a que se dedicará la gente si todos los trabajos están ocupados por máquinas, a cosas mas abstractas quizás, a filosofar, cosas mas psiquicas?.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Feb 2021)

Maerum dijo:


> @ATARAXIO entonces a que se dedicará la gente si todos los trabajos están ocupados por máquinas, a cosas mas abstractas quizás, a filosofar, cosas mas psiquicas?.



Drogas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ...
> 
> De la misma manera que hemos asumido con tanta naturalidad unos cambios tan radicales , con los que están por venir sucederá igual .



En España, el cambio radical es la pérdida de conocimiento profesional en multitud de tareas. Hemos pasado de ser un país capaz de prosperar en autarquía a otro que no produce de nada.
Actividades tan corrientes e importantes como la fundición, la forja o la aplicación de recubrimientos apenas tienen talleres y profesionales que sepan hacerlas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cuestión es que los esclavos serán robots y tecnología .
> 
> Una simple cosechadora , que se maneja sola por GPS y trabaja día y noche, sustituye a miles de jornaleros.
> 
> ...



Esos sistemas, en realidad, suelen ser muy caros. Salen rentables ahora, momentáneamente, porque el combustible y la fabricación están tirados de precio.
En cuanto los productores empiecen a cobrar de forma razonable y rechacen nuestro papel fiat, será más económico volver a las labores manuales y la tracción animal.


----------



## kornconath (25 Feb 2021)

_Vaya mastodonte de cacharro has encontrado para hacer de paleta, en un terreno liso y cimentado._


----------



## John Galt 007 (25 Feb 2021)

Esta en nuestras manos parar esto.

Si creeis que las maquinas van a trabajar y a vosotros os daran una paguita para “consumir” y vivir tranquilos en un lugar bonito es que estais muy equivocados.

No vais a ser ni siquiera esclavos. Vais a ser basura biologica. Os mataran y cosecharan vuestros organos e incineraran lo no aprovechable.

Os van a MATAR a todos. Sois tan SUMAMENTE IMBECILES QUE NO OS DAIS CUENTA???


----------



## brent (25 Feb 2021)

Está bonito eso de poner ladrillo y tal, pero mirad lo que ocupa la máquina esa. No me veo esa máquina haciendo una chapuza en una casa de campo, con obstáculos, tampoco poniendo determinadas baldosas, de "x" tamaño y demás. Quizás en 30 años, pero para eso queda demasiado.


----------



## Rocker (25 Feb 2021)

Para la construcción aunque exista mucha parte automatizada siempre será necesario tener personas, fontaneros, albañiles, etc.
Para limpieza de hogar, lo mismo, un aparato no es tan eficiente limpiando habitaciones de hoteles, ni tu casa.

Las putas no desaparecerán, lo que desaparecerá será la trata y la prostitución, con maneras radicales de educación, pagas para mujeres, y cárcel para puteros reincidentes, primer aviso curso de reeducación. Las modelos, actrices, etc. saben dónde tienen que ir pagar ganar dinero fácil y en muy pocos años poder retirarse y vivir bien. 

El futuro son las fiestas privadas de banqueros, deportistas, etc. para los que no puedan acceder a esos clubs privados inventarán diferentes satisfacers para hombres, además que la mayoría de mujeres ante la falta de hombres de película e infantilizados y pobres, se verán tentadas por ser instagrammers y que les pagafanteen lo suficiente y para ello serán adictas a las dietas, ejercicio para tener buen cuerpo, crearán piña entre ellas, fraternidad en lugar de envidias, y se pondrá muy de moda ser lesbianas, y sólo se acostarán con hombres importantes en fiestas privadas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Maerum dijo:


> @ATARAXIO entonces a que se dedicará la gente si todos los trabajos están ocupados por máquinas, a cosas mas abstractas quizás, a filosofar, cosas mas psiquicas?.



La vivienda se ha estado usado como motor de la economía para hacer trabajar a la gente y de paso robar las enormes plusvalías de la estafa piramidal de las hipotecas , pero eso ya no será necesario . 
Del patrón oro nos pasamos al dinero fiduciario y hasta ahora ha funcionado. 

A los occidentales se les esclaviza a través de la avaricia y hacerles suponer que si trabajan toda la vida tendrán como recompensa LA JUBILACIÓN .
La palabra *jubilación* proviene del latín "iubilare" (gritar de alegría). Algo absurdo puesto que la esperanza de vida cuando se inventó este engaño , apenas superaba la edad de retirarse. 

Para que los occidentales acepten su destino como burros atados a la noria , les trastornan desde niños asociando la profesión a la identidad ¿ qué quieres ser de mayor ? y drogándoles con el sexo , alcohol, tabaco e innumerables drogas químicas y psicológicas . 

Advertía Buda, Aristóteles , Jesucristo , Schopenhauer inspirado en los anteriores, que de nada sirve acumular bienes en la tierra . Tendría cierto sentido si fuésemos inmortales, pero después de la jubilación , si vivimos , sólo queda el dolor de espalda , la desgana , la tacañería , las enfermedades y la decrepitud. 

VIVAN !!! VIVAN CUANDO TOCA VIVIR Y MUERAN CUANDO TOQUE MORIR . 

De nada sirve aferrarse a un mes más de vida terminal , cuando hemos perdido los mejores años de nuestra juventud de forma rutinaria y mecánica. 



*El arte de ser feliz, por Arthur Schopenhauer (Regla #1)*
_“Todos hemos nacido en Arcadia , es decir, entramos en el mundo llenos de aspiraciones a la *felicidad* y al goce y conservamos la insensata esperanza de realizarlas, hasta que el destino nos atrapa rudamente y nos muestra que nada es nuestro, sino que todo es suyo, puesto que no sólo tiene un derecho indiscutible sobre todas nuestras posesiones, sino además sobre los brazos y las piernas, los ojos y las orejas, hasta sobre la nariz en medio de la cara. Luego viene la experiencia y nos enseña que la *felicidad* y el goce son puras quimeras que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el *sufrimiento* y el dolor son reales, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si esta enseñanza trae frutos, entonces cesamos de buscar la felicidad y el goce y sólo procuramos escapar en lo posible al dolor y el sufrimiento. [«El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia del dolor», *Aristóteles*, Ética a Nicómaco, VII, 11, 1125b 15]. Reconocemos que lo mejor que se puede encontrar en el mundo es un presente indoloro, tranquilo y soportable: si lo alcanzamos, sabemos apreciarlo y nos guardamos mucho de estropearlo con un anhelo incesante de alegrías imaginarias o con angustiadas preocupaciones cara a un futuro siempre incierto que, por mucho que luchemos, no deja de estar en manos del destino. Acerca de ello: ¿por qué habría de ser necio procurar en todo momento que se disfrute en lo posible del presente como lo único seguro, puesto que toda la vida no es más que un trozo algo más largo que el presente y como tal totalmente pasajera?”_


¿ QUÉ HEMOS DESCUBIERTO EN ESTOS ÚLTIMOS AÑOS ? 

Que de nada sirve comprar y acumular carísimos CDS de música cuando tienes acceso a millones de MP3 completamente gratuitos que no necesitas que sean tuyos , pues tendrías que vivir varias vidas para escuchar toda esa música .
Es una metáfora con todo lo demás . Hemos descubierto , que de la misma manera que yo regalo mi tiempo y mis conocimientos en este foro de forma voluntaria , millones de personas hacen lo mismo de múltiples formas . 

¿ para qué necesitas ganar dinero si no necesitas gastarlo ? 

No tendrás nada y serás feliz - CesarVidal.com

"En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz": el proyecto comunista mundial que aplauden Macron y Merkel en Davos

''En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz'': las predicciones que el FMI ya hacía en 2016 vuelven a escena en Davos


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

alguien dijo en el pasado que Schopenhauer era pesimista y todos se han quedado con el soniquete repitiendo la falacia

Es pesimista en la medida que un heroinómano supone que quien no se droga se está perdiendo algo
Ni Aristóteles ni Buda ( ellos simplemente depositarios de sabiduría ancestral ) fuentes de inspiración de Schopenhauer , tampoco fueron pesimistas
Es simplemente LA ILUMINACIÓN , el entendimiento de como funciona la mente y los mecanismos que nos motivan
quizás es una forma de ser , un carácter o un temperamento con el que se nace que no tiene nada que ver con el pesimismo , depresión o tristeza
más bien todo lo contrario , puesto que al incidir que la soledad es la mejor de formas de vida , aclara que no son dependientes de la presencia de nada ni de nadie .
Esa es la base de todo . Lo contrario es la avaricia . Avaricia en acumular bienes materiales o chutes de dopamina que viene siendo lo mismo
si una persona no necesita chutarse , es que está bien !! el problema lo tienen quienes sufren el síndrome de abstinencia y la ansiedad.

El pesimismo estético de Arthur Schopenhauer | El Independiente de Granada


----------



## charofilia (25 Feb 2021)

he tenido que quitar el sonido al doblaje spanish-latino así que no sé lo que dice el vídeo pero ojalá pronto robots que fulminen todas las profesiones palilleras empezando por taxistas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Para la construcción aunque exista mucha parte automatizada siempre será necesario tener personas, fontaneros, albañiles, etc.
> Para limpieza de hogar, lo mismo, un aparato no es tan eficiente limpiando habitaciones de hoteles, ni tu casa.
> 
> Las putas no desaparecerán, lo que desaparecerá será la trata y la prostitución, con maneras radicales de educación, pagas para mujeres, y cárcel para puteros reincidentes, primer aviso curso de reeducación. Las modelos, actrices, etc. saben dónde tienen que ir pagar ganar dinero fácil y en muy pocos años poder retirarse y vivir bien.
> ...



El deseo y el placer , es una cuestión mental . 

Hacer de la lujuria una necesidad es algo nuevo , de esta generación. 

Desde el principio de los tiempos y en el resto del planeta , se considera que el ansia por el sexo o la promiscuidad , una debilidad mental .

Más o menos como un gordo que está todo el día pensando en comer y que pasa por delante de una pastelería y se queda mirando el escaparate obsesionado imaginando comérselo todo , una forma de pornografía.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Feb 2021)

mindugi dijo:


> a mí qué cojones me cuentas, echale la culpa al hospital o residencia que los ha liquidado
> Si es que fuera verdad, porque seguro que es mentira, troll



Se lo inventa, como se inventaban que estaba prohibido hablar catalán o los migrantes climáticos o casi todo lo que dicen. Emiten palabras para crear sensaciones.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> *
> ...



El robot albañil X no soporta la visita de una visillera explicándole los cambios que quiere hacerle al plano. Se sucida clavándose el tercer brazo robótico en la CPU.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Feb 2021)

A principios de los 90 aparecieron las casas prefabricadas, con módulos de hormigón, y dijeron que la profestión de albañil iba a desaparecer, porque con esas casas ya no tenía futuro el sector de la construcción, y que en los 2000 todos viviríamos en casas prefabricadas, y que estas serían muy asequibles para la población; te cuento lo que realmente pasó?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> A principios de los 90 aparecieron las casas prefabricadas, con módulos de hormigón, y dijeron que la profestión de albañil iba a desaparecer, porque con esas casas ya no tenía futuro el sector de la construcción, y que en los 2000 todos viviríamos en casas prefabricadas, y que estas serían muy asequibles para la población; te cuento lo que realmente pasó?



pues que los amos del mundo diseñaron que la mejor forma de esclavizar a la población y saquear a los países era a través del encarecimiento sideral de un ladrillo encima de otro y las hipotecas . 
*
" atentado trenes de Atocha + Zapatero + ley de garantía de depósitos = doscientos mil millones del erario público que se llevaron los que ahora inventaron el coronavirus . " 


el Empire State se levantó en tan solo 410 días. en 1931


Si la vivienda no fuese un bien especulativo y fuese como los coches o la tecnología, barrios enteros se tirarían y se volverían a levantar edificios modernos dando trabajo a millones de personas. Pero estamos en manos de los judíomasones , los que ganaron la llamada segunda guerra mundial y sus estrategias de ingeniería financiera y social . *


----------



## ashe (25 Feb 2021)

Tal vez lo que toca es volver a recuperar la filosofia y lo que engrandeció a España incluyendo el catolicismo, seguido de depender mas de uno como del resto del país mientras se ve al resto del mundo a algo a evitar

La tecnica (tecnologia) es como un cuchillo, puedes usarlo para cortar jamón o rajarle a alguien, lo importante de la tecnologia es el uso que uno le da y de ahi que haya que restaurar la filosofia REAL y a continuación dejar hacer


----------



## Joaquim (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues que los amos del mundo diseñaron que la mejor forma de esclavizar a la población y saquear a los países era a través del encarecimiento sideral de un ladrillo encima de otro y las hipotecas .
> 
> *" atentado trenes de Atocha + Zapatero + ley de garantía de depósitos = doscientos mil millones del erario público que se llevaron los que ahora inventaron el coronavirus . "
> 
> ...



Yo no iría tan lejos....

Quien ha convertido la vivienda en un lujo??


----------



## Joaquim (25 Feb 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Tal vez lo que toca es volver a recuperar la filosofia y lo que engrandeció a España incluyendo el catolicismo, seguido de depender mas de uno como del resto del país mientras se ve al resto del mundo a algo a evitar
> 
> La tecnica (tecnologia) es como un cuchillo, puedes usarlo para cortar jamón o rajarle a alguien, lo importante de la tecnologia es el uso que uno le da y de ahi que haya que restaurar la filosofia REAL y a continuación dejar hacer



Los Cucktólicos no son de fiar, que se lo digan a Franco, el problema fué que no hicimos un Enrique VIII a tiempo para crear la Iglésia Hispánica, ahora mismo otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Ederto (25 Feb 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En 2100 solo habrán unos pocos cientos de millones de humanos, *viviendo como los de la peli de UP*, las máquinas nos harán todo y la vida social será virtual, porque fuera no se podrá habitar.



Los viejos cascarrabias atarán globos a su casa para irse a buscar pájaros raros??


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> *
> ...



Mi trabajo no puede hacerlo un robot, ya lo han intentado y el agua no va por wifi...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Mi trabajo no puede hacerlo un robot, ya lo han intentado y el agua no va por wifi...



Llega un robot artista: pintar o componer canciones también es cosa de máquinas

La inteligencia artificial ya crea obras de arte

La inteligencia artificial que compone como los Beatles y escribe como J.K. Rowling | OpenMind


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo no iría tan lejos....
> 
> Quien ha convertido la vivienda en un lujo??



tus argumentos son reales e interesantes . Pero....

¿ de verdad crees que los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta tienen todos una hipoteca de trescientos mil euros ?


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Feb 2021)

@ATARAXIO leerte es un coñazo. La tecnología nos destruirá y los sorbelefas futuristas seguiréis pensando que solucionará todos nuestros problemas.


----------



## Pantxin (25 Feb 2021)

Si el plan es que desaparezca la mitad de la población alguien o algo tendrá que hacer lo que hacemos los humanos. Todo apunta en esa direccion pero el futuro es incierto. Nadie te grantiza que un evento Carrington como en de 1859 nos mande literalmente a la edad media en cuestion de minutos.


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Feb 2021)

La tecnología informática y la IA es el DEMONIO, que os quede claro. Nada bueno saldrá de esto.


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Feb 2021)

Pantxin dijo:


> Si el plan es que desaparezca la mitad de la población alguien o algo tendrá que hacer lo que hacemos los humanos. Todo apunta en esa direccion pero el futuro es incierto. Nadie te grantiza que un evento Carrington como en de 1859 nos mande literalmente a la edad media en cuestion de minutos.



La población occidental se va a reducir a la mitad en 50 años por baja natalidad y así sucesivamente hasta nuestra extinción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

anonimo123 dijo:


> @ATARAXIO leerte es un coñazo. La tecnología nos destruirá y los sorbelefas futuristas seguiréis pensando que solucionará todos nuestros problemas.



5 años después de desaparecer el ser humano , la vida en la tierra revivirá . 
5 años después de desaparecer los insectos los virus y las bacterias, toda la vida desaparecerá.


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (25 Feb 2021)

Lo que dice el forero @ATARAXIO es totalmente lógico. 

No sé de donde sacáis que lo que dice es una locura. 

El mundo está en constante cambio e irá a más. 


El mundo aquí descrito podría ser una utopía, aunque irónica y ambigua: la humanidad es ordenada en castas donde cada uno sabe y acepta su lugar en el engranaje social, saludable, avanzada tecnológicamente y libre sexualmente. La guerra y la pobreza han sido erradicadas, y todos son permanentemente felices. Sin embargo, la paradoja es que todas estas cosas se han alcanzado tras eliminar muchas otras: la familia, la diversidad cultural, el arte, el avance de la ciencia, la literatura, la religión, la filosofía y el amor. 
Un mundo feliz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pocholito (25 Feb 2021)

Que se lo digan a los trabajadores de banca todos sustituidos por app o online, gasolineras sin empleados, agencias de viajes online y así cajas autopago muchas de las profesiones desapareceran salvo aquellas que sean muy polivalentes las sanitarias y algo de mecanica


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Feb 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Los viejos cascarrabias atarán globos a su casa para irse a buscar pájaros raros??



Ah mierda, quería decir wall-e


----------



## Famicon (25 Feb 2021)

Un robot sin mantenimiento es igual que la casa sin cimientos que el mismo construye en el vídeo de demostración...: un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Jose (25 Feb 2021)

Y el Adri este, 
También silba a las chortinas y piropea desde la obra?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:


> Lo que dice el forero @ATARAXIO es totalmente lógico.
> 
> No sé de donde sacáis que lo que dice es una locura.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de dinámicas sociales siempre hay que valorarlas y situarlas en su contexto mundial . 

Los españoles, los occidentales , están ensimismados , desprovistos de cualquier sabiduría a diferencia de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , simplemente siguen impulsos primarios o imitan comportamientos dirigidos desde los guiones de las series de televisión , realitys programas que parecen inofensivos como first dates o normativas como esto del coronavirus , las mascarillas y los aplausos. 

Somos la población más ignorante del planeta y al haber sido abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías , ni siquiera han desarrollado los instintos naturales que hacen despiertos y equilibrados a los pobladores de otras partes del mundo . 

la fuentes de sabiduría de Schopenhauer son Platón , Spinoza , budismo , Taoismo , Vedanta .

Es muy significativo comprobar que la mayoría de la población española sólo conoce a LA VENENO como personaje histórico sin tener ni idea del origen de nuestras creencias y nuestra forma de pensar . Precisamente la enorme ignorancia de los españoles inducida por políticos criminales , nos ha llevado a este callejón sin salida .


La sabiduría no es ser un buen ingeniero o haber conseguido un bueno puesto en una oposición. 
Un experto es alguien que sabe mucho de poco. 
La sabiduría es otra cosa : el entendimiento del mundo que nos rodea. 







Vedānta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Baruch Spinoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

¿ somos capaces de entender que hay personas que se dedican toda la vida , ya desde niños a estudiar BUDISMO, por ejemplo ?

¿ qué saben ellos que privan a los occidentales ??


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Llega un robot artista: pintar o componer canciones también es cosa de máquinas
> 
> La inteligencia artificial ya crea obras de arte
> 
> La inteligencia artificial que compone como los Beatles y escribe como J.K. Rowling | OpenMind



Esas cosas ya las sé, de hace tiempo y es una pasada la verdad, pero que no, los curros a robotizar son los que están en erte o teletrabajando y yo he tenido el doble desde el primer confinamiento y viajando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

*El feminismo es una secta satánica *puesto que es contraria a los más básicos valores morales y biológicos de la especie humana .

lo interesante es saber por qué se financia y promueve en solo una ínfima parte de la población mundial , en s determinados países como España mientras el resto del planeta las mujeres siguen siendo normales , es decir : madres y esposas ( la hembra de la especie humana ) 

Estoy convencido que muchos trabajos como cajeras de supermercado y puestos inútiles en la administración pública , se mantienen sólo para evitar que las mujeres formen familias y tenerlas entretenidas. Es decir alguien paga a las empresas para impedir que esas mujeres sean madres . 


En España solo cotizan 18 millones de personas , más de 30 millones restantes no hacen nada. Las mujeres primero madres y esposas y luego trabajadoras


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Esas cosas ya las sé, de hace tiempo y es una pasada la verdad, pero que no, los curros a robotizar son los que están en erte o teletrabajando y yo he tenido el doble desde el primer confinamiento y viajando.



Si no es dentro de un año, será dentro de 5 , de 10 , de 20 . Pero es inevitable. 

Seremos la última generación en muchas cosas , incluyendo los últimos de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este tipo de dinámicas sociales siempre hay que valorarlas y situarlas en su contexto mundial .
> 
> Los españoles, los occidentales , están ensimismados , desprovistos de cualquier sabiduría a diferencia de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , simplemente siguen impulsos primarios o imitan comportamientos dirigidos desde los guiones de las series de televisión , realitys programas que parecen inofensivos como first dates o normativas como esto del coronavirus , las mascarillas y los aplausos.
> 
> ...





hay ciertas similitudes con la realidad


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si no es dentro de un año, será dentro de 5 , de 10 , de 20 . Pero es inevitable.
> 
> Seremos la última generación en muchas cosas , incluyendo los últimos de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.



Si lo sé, pero créeme que mi trabajo no lo puede hacer un robot, es tan técnico y de improvisación, que igual hasta se nos quema o sindicaliza la primera semana. Y ojalá pase, estoy hasta los cojones de trabajar, menuda envidia de ver a la gente rascándose los huevos en casa y yo pringado y echando todo el día fuera porque solo hay un vuelo de ida y otro de vuelta


----------



## Maerum (25 Feb 2021)

NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:


> Lo que dice el forero @ATARAXIO es totalmente lógico.
> 
> No sé de donde sacáis que lo que dice es una locura.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, pero antes de eso me temo que tendremos que atravesar una época de crisis y miseria.


----------



## butricio (25 Feb 2021)

Llevamos 21 años, esperando que los coches vuelen


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

butricio dijo:


> Llevamos 21 años, esperando que los coches vuelen



y dale otra vez con lo mismo . 

Ya expliqué que cuando se imaginaba eso , a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza internet , la comunicación a través de wasap , el teletrabajo, los móviles con cámaras de vídeo .

No es necesario que viaje el cuerpo , viaja la mente .


----------



## Hanselcat (25 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> 
> ...



No van a desaparecer profesiones. Van a desaparecer humanos y los que queden serán menos humanos que un perro.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (25 Feb 2021)

Pienso que quedarán las actividades artísticas o del conocimiento como la Filosofía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Pienso que quedarán las actividades artísticas o del conocimiento como la Filosofía.



veo que no has leído las aportaciones anteriores donde ahora ya la inteligencia artificial compone música, escribe novelas , pinta cuadros incluso al estilo del pintor simplemente con un clic y en automático. 

¿ filosofía ? pero si un robot conectado a internet tendrá acceso a toda la sabiduría mundial !!! 
¿qué saben los españoles de filosofía ? cero !"


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> veo que no has leído las aportaciones anteriores donde ahora ya la inteligencia artificial compone música, escribe novelas , pinta cuadros incluso al estilo del pintor simplemente con un clic y en automático.
> 
> ¿ filosofía ? pero si un robot conectado a internet tendrá acceso a toda la sabiduría mundial !!!
> ¿qué saben los españoles de filosofía ? cero !"



¿Qué crees que pasará cuando la gente pierda sus empleos por la automatización?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que pasará cuando la gente pierda sus empleos por la automatización?



En España aunque las cifras oficiales dicen que hay 47 millones de habitantes , probablemente haya muchos millones más . 

Según esas mismas cifras oficiales, sólo 18 millones de personas cotizan o trabajan en España ( antes del coronavirus )

Por lo tanto más de 30 millones de personas que viven en España , de alguna manera subsisten sin necesidad de trabajar. 


El sector privado emplea a un total de *15,5 millones *de personas, frente a los 3 millones del sector público… O, lo que es lo mismo, el país se sostiene sobre el *33% de la población



En los próximos años, sólo un reducido número de personas muy polivalentes y excepcionales serán necesarias para supervisar la producción industrial de alimentos y bienes de servicio. *

La mayoría de la gente , teniendo asegurada la manutención, hará tareas voluntarias que posiblemente sean recompensadas con puntos en su ficha personal . De la misma manera que la gente va a un gimnasio o hace surf o escala montañas. o se lanza a manifestaciones a favor de un rapero. 

PASATIEMPOS. La comida y la vivienda estarán aseguradas . 



El gráfico de la población española o cómo 15,5 millones mantienen un país

21 millones de personas cobran ya del Estado: el 44% de la población de España


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Feb 2021)

Al menos habrá sexbots


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En España aunque las cifras oficiales dicen que hay 47 millones de habitantes , probablemente haya muchos millones más .
> 
> Según esas mismas cifras oficiales, sólo 18 millones de personas cotizan o trabajan en España ( antes del coronavirus )
> 
> ...



Osea que la comida y la vivienda estara garantizada?

Pero te permitiran irte a vivir a otro sitio? O te tendran atado a tu casa puesta por el estado.?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Feb 2021)

Un pulso electromagnetico o una llamarada solar o de una supernova y adiós roboces


----------



## F.Alonso21 (26 Feb 2021)

Pues hay escasez de ciertos chips por las mierdas que les meten a los coches (y eso que no llevan autopilot esos), que ni los autopilots hacen nada, porque he pillado alguno y se desconecta y tal como le sale de los cojones, solamente te evita impactos, lo que funciona bien el radar, la automatizacion ni de broma, y no sabe salir de la autopista solo.


Imaginate como venga una tormenta solar y joda todos los planes del NWO de la noche a lamañana me voy a descojonar a base de bien, sobre todo de China, que sin tecnologia no tendrian NADA, solo viejos cazas basados en maquinaria rusa obsoleta xD

Espera que no haya ludismo, y encima en España tenemos que repartir no solo dinero sino encima servicios y viviendas con gente de otros lugares?

Cuando en x años ibamos a ser la mitad ?

Una polla como una olla ya veremos los movimeintos criticos hacia donde van a derivar en occidente.

En Europa tenemos agricultura y ganaderia para comer lo que nos salga de los cojnes y exportar de paso, y eso que soportamos la mayor inmigracion conocida del planeta.


Ademas aun no se reparte el TRABAJO en pleno S.XXI no es normal que se trabaje 40 semanales o mas, deberia limitarse a 30 horas repartidas, deberian TRAERSE FABRICAS A OCCIDENTE, por eso HAY ESCASEZ, PORQUE TODO SE FABRICA EN CHINA COJONES!!!


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (26 Feb 2021)

Muy bien todo, pero los adinerados que queden vivos y conformen esa población mantenida por robots y múltiples IAs, tendrán que reproducirse con selección genética para ser más inteligentes/perfectos e implantarse distintos ingenios biomecánicos y nanotecnologícos, etc, y de alguna forma tener el control sobre la IA para cuando llegue el momento de la "singularidad" (si es que no ha llegado ya) y de alguna manera ir migrando su conciencia a la nube.

Qué personas continuarán trabajando? ¿Los diseñadores y supervisores del los procesos de la IA? La inteligencia artificial trabaja de muchas formas, normalmente casi todos los procesos de, por poner un ejemplo computer vision, tienen diseño humano y son supervisados, es decir se diseña un propósito y con machine learning se entrena a la IA con numerosos ejemplos para formar un modelo de datos. Pero hay procesos, no supervisados donde la IA busca sus propias estrategias para encontrar los datos y aprender de forma autónoma e incluso busca sus propios propósitos sin que se le indique nada. Bueno hay muchos ejemplos de comportamientos totalmente erráticos como el famoso elefante en la habitación

Machine Learning Confronts the Elephant in the Room | Quanta Magazine

¿Habéis hablado con GPT3? Lo que hace esta IA es la leche, le puedes pedir por ejemplo que haga una app con React con las características que menciones. 



De todas formas, el ser humano, es genial precisamente porque es imperfecto y genera muchas combinaciones inauditas, mutaciones en realidad, puro azar, como lo hace el genoma dando lugar a mutaciones inesperadas que de haber dependido de un diseño seguramente no habrían existido.



random?


----------



## Nothing (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> 
> ...



Soy electrónico, programador, aficionado a la física, literatura científica en general. Muy hábil en todo esto. Una lástima haber nacido en España, pero que le vamos a hacer ...

Estaría de acuerdo en que los que desarrollan todo esto, los programadores, ingenieros, diseñadores, la ciencia de base, la gente de la cual no conoces la cara viviese de puta madre después de estudiar tres o cuatro carreras, dar sus 10 o 15 mejores años a la ciencia de base o ingeniería y luego salir de la competición y vivir de puta madre en un barco rodeado de putas caras y lujos asiáticos ...

Pero somos tan imbéciles que permitimos que semejante premio lo tengan los más abyectos, mediocres, gusanos ladrones de nosotros, despues de hacer fracasar a miles de los primeros hasta que salga uno que les sirva para engañarnos a los demás

Los que sabemos hacer cosas estamos a disposición de gente que no sabe hacer nada pero es muy hija de puta

A veces preferiría ser un cenutrio más, solo para no tener estas infelices ideas

Marchad todos a la mierda


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Soy electrónico, programador, aficionado a la física, literatura científica en general. Muy hábil en todo esto. Una lástima haber nacido en España, pero que le vamos a hacer ...
> 
> Estaría de acuerdo en que los que desarrollan todo esto, los programadores, ingenieros, diseñadores, la ciencia de base, la gente de la cual no conoces la cara viviese de puta madre después de estudiar tres o cuatro carreras, dar sus 10 o 15 mejores años a la ciencia de base o ingeniería y luego salir de la competición y vivir de puta madre en un barco rodeado de putas caras y lujos asiáticos ...
> 
> ...



Por lo tanto , tú consideras que Amancio Ortega, que sólo tiene estudios primarios , no debería ser millonario ni tener trabajando para él a miles de ingenieros , los mejores de su promoción. 
Supones que " una mano injusta del mercado " premia a gente que no se lo merece . 

Lo que tú crees formación no lo es . Es sólo un acaparamiento de datos que en muchos caso se encuentran con un simple clic. Lo que ha hecho millonario a Amancio y no a tí es la sabiduría . Para que lo entiendas gráficamente es la diferencia entre un elefante entrenado en un circo y que moriría a los pocos días de ser llevado a su ecosistema natural , con ese elefante líder que conoce las rutas para conseguir el agua en épocas de sequía y al que le siguen los demás . 











Sólo debe preguntarte 

¿ por qué si me creo tan listo , no conozco los 53 Sutras de Buda ? 

Ahí te dejo algunos. 


_PARA NO PERTURBAR TU SOSIEGO, NO RECHACES LO QUE TE DAN, NI TIENDAS LA MANO PARA TOMAR LO QUE DAN A OTROS. (BUDA). Crees que el mundo te debe algo, pero no te debe nada. Todo lo que has hecho lo has hecho por tí, no por los demás. Crees que te has matado por tus hijos, por la patria, por tu Dios, pero en realidad lo has hecho por tu Ego y por tu ignorancia. Nadie te pidió nada. Date cuenta de ésto y no dejes que el no recibir aplausos ni agradecimientos te perturbe. Simplemente, todo está en la normalidad de la vida.


EL NECIO QUE RECONOCE SERLO ES MUY SABIO. EL NECIO QUE SE CREE UN SABIO ES SIN DUDA UN NECIO. (BUDA). Al necio sólo le interesa una cosa: su ego. A menos que tengas algo que puedas llevarte más allá de la muerte, no tienes nada en absoluto; tus manos están vacías. 

AÚN ESTANDO EN UN BOSQUE VACÍO ÉL ENCUENTRA DISFRUTE PORQUE NO DESEA NADA. (BUDA). Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia. 

EL HOMBRE IGNORANTE ES UN BUEY. CRECE EN TAMANO, NO EN SABIDURÍA. (BUDA). El conocimiento es una cosa que te prestan los demás, la sabiduría se desarrolla en tí. La sabiduría es interior, el conocimiento exterior. 

ERES COMO LA HOJA AMARILLA. LOS MENSAJEROS DE LA MUERTE ESTÁN CERCA. VAS A REALIZAR UN LARGO VIAJE. ¿QUÉ LLEVARÁS CONTIGO? (BUDA). En la terminología de Buda, la hoja amarilla representa la muerte. Las únicas cosas importantes de la vida son el nacimiento y la muerte. El primero ya pasó, así que ¿para qué pensar en eso? La muerte está por llegar, en cualquier momento. No avisa. ¿Qué has hecho entre esos dos acontecimientos? ¿Perdiste el tiempo cabalgando en el ego y cayendo en las trampas de la mente? 

VIVE EN EL AMOR. HAZ TU TRABAJO. PON FIN A TUS PESARES. (BUDA). El universo te creó para que seas creador. Te asignó la tarea de ser y hacer cada vez mejor. Ese es tu trabajo, y a tí te corresponde elegirlo: pintarás, levantarás casas y puentes, dirigirás legiones, tú debes elegir lo que seas tu mismo. Pero nada se logra si esa elección no se hace en un ambiente de amor, de negación del ego. Debes hacer tu trabajo en la soledad, rodeado de la belleza del silencio, sin pesares ni sufrimientos. 

TODO SURGE Y DESAPARECE. UNA VEZ COMPRENDES ESTO, ESTÁS POR ENCIMA DE LA PENA. ES EL CAMINO DEL RESPLANDOR. (BUDA). Todo es cambio. La vida es cambio. Todo surge, se desarrolla, y desaparece. Todo tiene su propio camino, su propia manera de ser. Por lo tanto, no te alteres ni preocupes porque lo que ahora te acongoja manana te hará feliz; y lo que hoy te da felicidad manana será tu fuente de tristeza. Vive como un espectador, no como un participante 

Y QUE LARGO ES EL CAMINO PARA EL VIAJERO, ERRANDO A TRAVÉS DE TANTAS VIDAS! PERMÍTELE DESCANSAR, NO DEJES QUE SUFRA, NO LO DEJES CAER EN EL SUFRIMIENTO. (BUDA). Vives tantas vidas y todas al mismo tiempo… con seguridad debes estar cansado. Si vivir la propia cansa, imagina cómo cansará vivir las vidas ajenas. Descansa, que la felicidad nace en un corazón descansado. 

ZAZEN SIGNIFICA ESTAR SENTADO, SIN HACER NADA. (BUDA). Deja que estas tres palabras se sumerjan en tu corazón y permitan que sigas adelante. Estás detrás de un paraíso; lo encontrarás sentado, relajado, y trabajando en tu propio yo. 

SÉ UN MAESTRO EN TODO LO QUE HACES, LO QUE DICES, LO QUE PIENSAS SÉ LIBRE. (BUDA). Si haces, dices o piensas lo de otro, para qué sirves entonces? Acaso viniste a este mundo para ser un esclavo? Un simple repetidor? 

OH ESCLAVO DEL DESEO, FLOTA CON LA CORRIENTE. PEQUENA ARANA, PÉGATE A TU TELA. O SI NO, ABANDONA TUS PESARES EN EL CAMINO. (BUDA). Puedes abandonarlo todo, riquezas, familia, amores, pero no puedes abandonar tus pesares, tus penas. Ya las llevas dentro de tí, forman parte de tí. Al final, tú eres tus penas. Te has preguntado para qué? Acaso te gusta sufrir? Viniste aquí a sufrir o a ser feliz? Así como te apegas a tus penas, por qué no te apegas a tu felicidad? _

https://www.budismolibre.org/docs/sutras/Los_53_Sutras_del_Buda.pdf


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Un robot nos transporta virtualmente a donde no estamos


han creado un robot de telepresencia virtual que brinda imágenes en tiempo real de todo aquello que está sucediendo en una ubicación remota. No solamente aporta la información visual, sino que además permite navegar y moverse por el lugar como si el usuario estuviera presente en dicho sitio, siguiendo los movimientos de su cabeza.

Según un artículo publicado en Tech Xplore, la innovación incluye un dispositivo robótico con una cámara incorporada y conectividad Wi-Fi. El robot captura videos y permite verlos de forma instantánea en un teléfono inteligente, en cualquier navegador de Internet instalado en un ordenador o mediante auriculares de realidad virtual (VR). Teniendo en cuenta las tecnologías utilizadas, se trata de un desarrollo relativamente económico que podría aplicarse a un uso masivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Este interesante artículo que habla del tema , incide en algo que ya sucedió otras veces aunque ahora claramente puede ser una hecatombe. 

Por ejemplo , la mecanización de la agricultura dejó sin trabajo a miles de jornaleros que iban a segar el trigo.
Las lavanderías , las lavadoras , dejó sin trabajo a las lavanderas 
la leche envasada dejó sin trabajo a las lecheras
la invención de la máquina de coser , dejó sin trabajo a los sastres , que incluso hicieron huelga en París. 
la deslocalización de toda la industria y minería que había en España dejó sin trabajo a los españoles ... 

El día que en A Coruña tuvo lugar la primera huelga de mujeres de Galicia


¿Deberían pagar impuestos los robots? | Otras Políticas
*

Cada vez que una empresa reduce su plantilla crea un problema a las arcas públicas, tanto por los impuestos que el fisco deja de cobrar como por los gastos que le generan los parados.*

Los Estados de los países desarrollados consiguen gran parte de sus ingresos a través de las rentas del trabajo. Si disminuye el número de trabajadores en activo también lo hace la recaudación. Si los responsables de esta disminución son los robots pero la productividad de las empresas aumenta, *¿no deberían pagar los robots los impuestos que están dejando de abonar los trabajadores? ¿No deberían destinarse estos impuestos a financiar una renta básica para los desempleados?*

Dado el avance imparable de la automatización y la posibilidad cada vez más real de que las máquinas hagan el trabajo de los humanos, si se quiere evitar un desastre social los gobiernos deberían implantar un impuesto robótico. Así lo ha planteado Bill Gates, entre muchas otras voces.

“Los robots nos quitan nuestros trabajos. Pues que sean ellos los que paguen nuestros impuestos y sostengan nuestras pensiones” Un buen mensaje populista, con gran reclamo en una campaña electoral y que pronto se incorporará en los debates televisivos y en el discurso de los políticos. Pero se trata de un razonamiento simplista para un problema de enorme complejidad.

Para empezar, de aplicarse esta medida, para cobrar un impuesto a cada robot habría que delimitar claramente *qué es un robot y qué no lo es.


La automatización del trabajo hará cada vez más necesaria una renta básica compensatoria o una medida similar. Y esta renta debería costearse mayoritariamente con los beneficios empresariales, no con los impuestos de los que todavía estén asalariados.

Mantenemos un sistema fiscal que fue concebido para el modelo productivo del siglo pasado,* un modelo en el que no existían ni la digitalización, ni la globalización, ni la inteligencia artificial. La economía ha cambiado pero no lo ha hecho la fiscalidad. Y ya hay quienes sugieren que, del mismo modo que se habla de personas físicas y personas jurídicas, tal vez habría que empezar a hablar de personas digitales o personas electrónicas. Lo que está claro es que habría que rediseñar el sistema fiscal de forma que no se compense la caída de la recaudación aumentando la deuda o el IRPF.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este interesante artículo que habla del tema , incide en algo que ya sucedió otras veces aunque ahora claramente puede ser una hecatombe.
> 
> Por ejemplo , la mecanización de la agricultura dejó sin trabajo a miles de jornaleros que iban a segar el trigo.
> Las lavanderías , las lavadoras , dejó sin trabajo a las lavanderas
> ...



Esa renta básica sólo sería sostenible si hay una reducción poblacional progresiva, habría que esterilizar a la población que no va a volver a trabajar


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Esa renta básica sólo sería sostenible si hay una reducción poblacional progresiva, habría que esterilizar a la población que no va a volver a trabajar




en 2018 murieron 398.000 iraníes con 83 millones de habitantes y 427.000 españoles sin contar abortos . La esperanza de vida es un cálculo faláz


----------



## Feyerabend (26 Feb 2021)

Si Hadrian es el futuro para construir casas podemos esperar tranquilos, eso ya existe y se llama casa prefabricada. Desde hace 20-30 anhos por lo menos.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (26 Feb 2021)

Bueno, no pasa nada, la mano invisible funcionará para crear nuevos puestos de trabajo que reemplacen a los que desaparezcan ya que serán más productivos que los robots en puntos donde...

Uf, lo siento, me cuesta mucho decir estas gilipolleces, no se como lo hacen los liberales.


----------



## RRMartinez (26 Feb 2021)

¿Y las periolistas?


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Feb 2021)

De donde cojones viene toda esta presion para hacer al ser humano inutil, redundante y dependiente?

Quienes son esos hijos de puta que quieren robarnos de tener una funcion, un cometido y un lugar en la sociedad?

Los unicos avances del siglo 21 se han basado en la ingenieria social, la reduccion de puestos de trabajo y en eliminar la privacidad, dignidad y libertad del ser humano.

DEJAD DE HACER LO QUE ESTAIS HACIENDO, PROGRES.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se me han olvidado las putas y los encuentros sexuales casuales que ahora tienen tanto furor .
> Incluso las identidades sexuales que la consecución del siguiente chute determina el sentido de la vida de esas personas , por lo tanto toda la industria relacionada con las parafilias desparecerá.
> 
> Serán reemplazados por :
> ...





John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esta en nuestras manos parar esto.
> 
> Si creeis que las maquinas van a trabajar y a vosotros os daran una paguita para “consumir” y vivir tranquilos en un lugar bonito es que estais muy equivocados.
> 
> ...








John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esta en nuestras manos parar esto.
> 
> Si creeis que las maquinas van a trabajar y a vosotros os daran una paguita para “consumir” y vivir tranquilos en un lugar bonito es que estais muy equivocados.
> 
> ...



Yo creo q lo d la reducción poblacional, lleva en marcha más d una decada.
Es más q evidente. La razón??
Ya no necesitan lo único q la ciudadanía puede ofrecer, la mano d obra. Porque como dice el op esta siendo sustituida x máquinas/bot. 
Llevan años exterminandonos...


----------



## secuestrado (26 Feb 2021)

> *Los colegios , institutos , universidad , la educación , ya muy desprestigiada*, no podrá competir con YOUTUBERS o un chip que simplemente reduzca un clic entre la sabiduría universal que está en el móvil y que aparezca en nuestra mente con sólo pensarlo.



Pero... jajajajajaja... Esto es de coña...


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Feb 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> Yo creo q lo d la reducción poblacional, lleva en marcha más d una decada.
> Es más q evidente. La razón??
> Ya no necesitan lo único q la ciudadanía puede ofrecer, la mano d obra. Porque como dice el op esta siendo sustituida x máquinas/bot.
> Llevan años exterminandonos...



Donde más gente con menor CI y empleabilidad hay es África y sin embargo su tasa de natalidad apenas ha bajado y su tasa de mortalidad ha disminuido. Que al final también ellos pasarán por el aro no me cabe duda pero empiezan por Occidente porque somos los que tenemos mayor probabilidad de crearles problemas


----------



## Jackblack (26 Feb 2021)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Esa renta básica sólo sería sostenible si hay una reducción poblacional progresiva, habría que esterilizar a la población que no va a volver a trabajar



O mejor, aniquilar al q hable d esterilizar a los demás. 
Q mania tienen los borregos d decirle a los demás q deben hacer con su vida.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Feb 2021)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Si Hadrian es el futuro para construir casas podemos esperar tranquilos, eso ya existe y se llama casa prefabricada. Desde hace 20-30 anhos por lo menos.



Hadrian es a nivel reforma, en gran construcción lo q ya existe es, la impresora d edificios.


----------



## Nothing (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto , tú consideras que Amancio Ortega, que sólo tiene estudios primarios , no debería ser millonario ni tener trabajando para él a miles de ingenieros , los mejores de su promoción.
> Supones que " una mano injusta del mercado " premia a gente que no se lo merece .
> 
> Lo que tú crees formación no lo es . Es sólo un acaparamiento de datos que en muchos caso se encuentran con un simple clic. Lo que ha hecho millonario a Amancio y no a tí es la sabiduría . Para que lo entiendas gráficamente es la diferencia entre un elefante entrenado en un circo y que moriría a los pocos días de ser llevado a su ecosistema natural , con ese elefante líder que conoce las rutas para conseguir el agua en épocas de sequía y al que le siguen los demás .
> ...



No voy por la vida comparándome con Amancio Ortega ni intentando aplicar principios budistas a dinámicas occidentales, pero si hay alguien al que le resbalen todas esas chorradas que has escrito es al propio Don Amancio

Los predicados del Bodhi no sirven para hacerse millonario, sino para hacerse sabio. Don Amancio tiene de sabio lo mismo que yo de lagarterana. La sabiduría sirve para entender el universo. Para hacerse rico simplemente hay que ser más cabrón que tus competidores

Allí donde haya alguien que sepa hacer algo, habrá otro que no lo sepa hacer y se aproveche del primero, porque de lo contrario, el conocimiento no será útil o el segundo estará muerto. Principio antrópico aunque cogido con pinzas

Un político, un gran empresario, un financiero, un CEO de cualquier cosa NO PUEDE SER SABIO jamás porque está forjado en la competición. Quizá solo pueda serlo a posteriori, como mi paisano "yonky del dinero", del que por otra parte no me creo ni la hora. Un hombre sabio es muy fácil que sea pobre. La mayoría de la gente ni es sabia ni es buena competidora. Si no eres capaz de entender esto muy sabio no eres. 

Y si. El conocimiento científico, técnico y práctico es sabiduría, y sabiduría de la buena, siempre y cuando se asimile con profunda comprensión y no como simple acumulación de datos, que es la forma en la que te lo suministran como preparación para la competición


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Feb 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> O mejor, aniquilar al q hable d esterilizar a los demás.
> Q mania tienen los borregos d decirle a los demás q deben hacer con su vida.



Las alternativas a una reducción poblacional de los ejemplares no productivos es la cronificacion de la pobreza o violentas revueltas. Ni siquiera serviría trasladar a colonias fuera de la Tierra a individuos de bajo CI incapaces de hacerse cargo de las tareas de reparación y control de máquinas.
De hecho puede que hasta la reproducción humana se automatice y sea regulada


----------



## Ángel de Luz (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> veo que no has leído las aportaciones anteriores donde ahora ya la inteligencia artificial compone música, escribe novelas , pinta cuadros incluso al estilo del pintor simplemente con un clic y en automático.
> 
> ¿ filosofía ? pero si un robot conectado a internet tendrá acceso a toda la sabiduría mundial !!!
> ¿qué saben los españoles de filosofía ? cero !"



El Arte y la filosofía es una cuestión de creación. De romper lo antiguo y traer al presente algo nuevo que no se haya hecho. Y eso no lo puede hacer un robot. Los robots utilizan matemáticas y lógica.

¿Cómo le dices a un robot que cree la tristeza a través de un cuadro o una canción? ¿O la alegría?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> El Arte y la filosofía es una cuestión de creación. De romper lo antiguo y traer al presente algo nuevo que no se haya hecho. Y eso no lo puede hacer un robot. Los robots utilizan matemáticas y lógica.
> 
> ¿Cómo le dices a un robot que cree la tristeza a través de un cuadro o una canción? ¿O la alegría?



emociones tienen todos los animales, incluso nuestros antepasados los peces . 

en relación si los robots o la inteligencia artificial tendrá emociones, da igual , con que lo parezca es suficiente.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> emociones tienen todos los animales, incluso nuestros antepasados los peces .
> 
> en relación si los robots o la inteligencia artificial tendrá emociones, da igual , con que lo parezca es suficiente.



Creo que te estás precipitando conque los robots tendrán esa creatividad. Quizá dentro de cientos de años sí. No ahora.


----------



## malvado (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> 
> ...



Y los chinos te levantan un rascacielos en menos de 15 días. 

¿El robot también hace proyecto, estudio del suelo, materiales y todo eso? ¿Está programado para tomar decisiones en situaciones imprevisibles? Porque poner ladrillos en suelo perfectamente recto dentro de un entorno controlado también lo hago yo por bastante menos de los 2 millones de euros que cuesta, y a mí no hace falta enchufarme a la corriente.

Electricidad, fontanería, colocar puertas y ventanas.. ¿también lo hace el robot? En el vídeo se ve a dos curritos poniendo las vigas encima de las ventanas.

Y todo eso sin contar el trabajo en altura. A partir del segundo piso, ¿el robot se sube al andamio o ya no sirve?

No sé Rick.. gastarte 2 millones de euros en automatizar el trabajo más barato de toda la obra y perder la flexibilidad de un obrero..


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ...
> 
> Estoy convencido que muchos trabajos como cajeras de supermercado y puestos inútiles en la administración pública , se mantienen sólo para evitar que las mujeres formen familias y tenerlas entretenidas. Es decir alguien paga a las empresas para impedir que esas mujeres sean madres .
> 
> ...



Casi. No va exactamente así.
El demonio nos tienta con lo que nos gusta. Con lo que queremos o creemos que queremos. Por eso tiene tanto éxito.
Es cierto que la mayoría de trabajos ocupados por mujeres no sirven para nada. Desde luego, son mucho menos productivos que lo que hacían sus madres, cosiendo, cocinando y cuidando el hogar.
Pero nadie les ha regalado puestos de trabajo forzándolas a ocuparlos. Les han dado lo que han querido. Les han dado lo que pedían.


----------



## elepwr (26 Feb 2021)

Pero la mitad de esas cosas ya se podrían haber hecho hace 15 años. No se hacen porque no compensa.

El robot albañil no te va a ofrecer hacerlo sin factura.

El robot funcionario no va a hacer chanchullos ni a colar a sus amigos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> No voy por la vida comparándome con Amancio Ortega ni intentando aplicar principios budistas a dinámicas occidentales, pero si hay alguien al que le resbalen todas esas chorradas que has escrito es al propio Don Amancio
> 
> Los predicados del Bodhi no sirven para hacerse millonario, sino para hacerse sabio. Don Amancio tiene de sabio lo mismo que yo de lagarterana. La sabiduría sirve para entender el universo. Para hacerse rico simplemente hay que ser más cabrón que tus competidores
> 
> ...



a ver hombre !!! qué sabrás tú de Amancio Ortega y los grandes hombres de la humanidad . 

¿ eres pobre , miserable y te quejas ? SÍ . 

Por lo menos ten la humildad de que tus principios no te han servido para nada. 

*En su juventud, Jobs hizo un retiro espiritual en la India que le llevó a adoptar el budismo. Pero el maestro con el que Jobs entabló una amistad en Estados Unidos era un budista Zen, una tradición arraigada en Japón. ... Kobun enfocó su enseñanza en el desarrollo de una práctica de meditación Zen.*



Estando en la universidad, Jobs no tenía dormitorio, así que dormía en el suelo de las habitaciones de sus amigos; recolectaba botellas de Coca-Cola para obtener el depósito de cinco centavos en cada una y caminaba 11 km los domingos en la noche para obtener una cena completa en el templo Hare Krishna.


* "Bill tiene muy poca imaginación y nunca ha inventado nada. Por eso creo que se siente ahora más cómodo con la filantropía que con la tecnología. Ha robado sin pudor las ideas de otros”, decía Jobs. Isaacson también relata el amor por la estética de Jobs y por qué empezó a llevar jerseys negros de cuello vuelto, con los mismos vaqueros azules y las mismas zapatillas grises. 

Steve Jobs, y como la caligrafía marco su vida


IBM y Microsoft no tardaron en hacer todo lo posible para seguir el ejemplo de Apple*, mientras que las impresoras domésticas (un concepto novedoso en aquel tiempo) comenzaron a ser comercializadas incluyendo una amplia variedad de fuentes. Hoy, la imaginación es el techo a la hora de plasmar en un documento la letra más adecuada a nuestro fin. *Aquellos cajones pulcramente caligrafiados fueron el origen de la idea…*


Una segunda conexión entre Steve Jobs y la conciencia de Krishna fue el interés de Steve en la espiritualidad oriental. En 1973, Jobs viajó a India con un amigo (que más tarde se convertiría en el primer empleado de Apple) para estudiar con el popular gurú Neem Karoli Baba. Aunque Baba no era un Gaudiya Vaishnava, consideraba que el kirtan era fundamental para su práctica y sus enseñanzas. A menudo cantaba el mahamantra Hare Krishna y animaba a otros a hacerlo también.


*El budismo Zen, marco de la vida y la obra de Steve Jobs.





*


----------



## Pitu24 (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> *
> ...


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Feb 2021)

Todo parte del castigo,

Isaías 66
3 El que sacrifica buey es como si matase a un hombre; el que sacrifica oveja, como si degollase un perro; el que hace ofrenda, como si ofreciese sangre de cerdo; el que quema incienso, como si bendijese a un ídolo. Y porque escogieron sus propios caminos, y su alma amó sus abominaciones,

4 también yo escogeré para ellos escarnios, y traeré sobre ellos lo que temieron; porque llamé, y nadie respondió; hablé, y no oyeron, sino que hicieron lo malo delante de mis ojos, y escogieron lo que me desagrada.

5 Oíd palabra de Jehová, vosotros los que tembláis a su palabra: Vuestros hermanos que os aborrecen, y os echan fuera por causa de mi nombre, dijeron: Jehová sea glorificado. Pero él se mostrará para alegría vuestra, y ellos serán confundidos.


----------



## Nothing (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a ver hombre !!! qué sabrás tú de Amancio Ortega y los grandes hombres de la humanidad .
> 
> ¿ eres pobre , miserable y te quejas ? SÍ .
> 
> ...



¿ Hablamos del mismo Jobs que rechazó luchar contra el cáncer mediante la medicina convencional para seguir dietas y curaciones milagrosas ?

Un personaje cuyo éxito es proporcional a la gilipollez de sus seguidores. Un diseñador de cajas de aluminio cuyo mayor acierto en esta vida fué juntarse con Wozniak, mucho más sabio que el, y cuya unión, de ambos dos, no hace otra cosa que demostrar una de mis frases anteriores:

_Allí donde haya alguien que sepa hacer algo, habrá otro que no lo sepa hacer y se aproveche del primero, porque de lo contrario, el conocimiento no será útil o el segundo estará muerto_

No me lo pongas tan a huevo, chavalote


----------



## pocholito (26 Feb 2021)

Un robot para construir fachadas disponible antes de diez años - YouTube 

Ya hay proyectos para automatizar el cierre de fachadas , los drones haran muchas tareas en altura en Sevilla hay un proyecto para que lleven brazos y hagan operaciones en altura.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Feb 2021)

A mi lo que me soprende que los operarios de banca se presten tan alegremente a ir delegando funciones al cajero y automatización en vez de la atención al cliente personalizada.
No hace falta ser un lince para ver por donde van los tiros.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Feb 2021)

Todo eso sostenido por una sociedad marronizada tercermundista dices?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> ¿ Hablamos del mismo Jobs que rechazó luchar contra el cáncer mediante la medicina convencional para seguir dietas y curaciones milagrosas ?
> 
> Un personaje cuyo éxito es proporcional a la gilipollez de sus seguidores. Un diseñador de cajas de aluminio cuyo mayor acierto en esta vida fué juntarse con Wozniak, mucho más sabio que el, y cuya unión, de ambos dos, no hace otra cosa que demostrar una de mis frases anteriores:
> 
> ...



y tú que has inventado ? 

¿ quién te ha puesto límites ?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Un robot australiano construye la estructura de una casa en tres días y medio



Aquí ya con cemento y todo (en tu video sin cemento; ya sé, era una demostración):


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Aquí ya con cemento y todo (en tu video sin cemento; ya sé, era una demostración):



increíble


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Me pregunto de dónde salen 300.000 euros , el equivalente a toda una vida de trabajo , por 4 paredes que se levantan en unas horas 


https://www.youtube.com/MYGALAXY202...MUEmxbhLA98iXxh1pKW4OWxQYOmEZwgJn3kGLt8W_dKrY


----------



## Anticriminal (26 Feb 2021)

Obviamente en 10 años se seguirá trabajando como siempre, no quita que haya más robotización pero no será tan rápido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Obviamente en 10 años se seguirá trabajando como siempre, no quita que haya más robotización pero no será tan rápido.



*¿ pero tú en que mundo vives ? *

¿ se parece el mundo actual en algo a hace 10 años ? 

¿ estabas tú todo el día pegado al móvil ? 

¿ la gente estaba obsesionada con buscar ligue como perros en celo ? 

Por no hablar de la generación de tus padres . 

¿ cuándo fue la última vez que fuiste a la misa ? 

¿ con cuántos hombres diferentes estuvo tu madre ?


----------



## yermacasor (27 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> - Mejor conocimiento de como funciona la mente humana y por lo tanto el control de los impulsos.



A mí eso me interesa especialmente. Imagina tomar algo que te quita la libido pero sin efectos secundarios... lo he experimentado vía antidepresivos pero esos tienen dichos efectos.

Básicamente mantener el mismo estado de después de eyacular ("post nut clarity") de forma continua.

Sería el fin del simpeo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2021)

Durante gran parte del siglo XIX y hasta los años 60 del XX (cuando se impusieron los tractores y las cosechadoras) miles de gallegos, generación tras generación, cruzaban los límites entre Galicia y Castilla a comienzos del verano (tras la celebración de San Pedro), volviendo a mediados de agosto negros por haber trabajado de sol a sol, pero con varios miles de pesetas con que ayudar a la familia: un dinero vital que no podían conseguir de otra manera. Muchos castellanos (sobre todo de Zamora, Salamanca y Ávila) acogían en sus casas a esas cuadrillas de gallegos, que eran muy apreciados en los pueblos de Castilla por su incansable dedicación al trabajo y por su maestría con las hoces o fouciños. Según reflejan algunas crónicas, los gallegos trabajaban más rápido que otros jornaleros de otros sitios (como los venidos de Extremadura), y lo hacían tanto por su laboriosidad innata como por su afán de terminar pronto el trabajo para regresar cuanto antes a Galicia.


*Castellanos de Castilla,
tratade ben ós galegos;
cando van, van como rosas;
cando vén, vén como negros.*

Cando foi, iba sorrindo,
cando ven, viña morrendo;

Foi a Castilla por pan
e saramagos lle deron;
déronlle fel por bebida.
peniñas por alimento.

Déronlle, en fin, canto amargo
ten a vida no seu seo…
¡Casteláns, casteláns,
tendes corazón de fero!

Permita Deus, casteláns,
casteláns que aborrezo,
que antes os galegos morran
que ir a pedirvos sustento.

Pois tan mal corazón tendes,
secos fillos do deserto,
que se amargo pan vos gañan,
dádesllo envolto en venero.

Van probes e tornan probes,
van sans e tornan enfermos,
que anque eles son como rosas,
tratádelos como negros.

Nin árbores que dean sombra,
nin sombra que preste alento…
Chaira e sempre chaira,
deserto e sempre deserto…

¿Por que aló fuches, meu ben?
¡Nunca tal houberas feito!
¡Trocar campiños floridos
por tristes campos sen rego!


¡Trocar tan claras fontiñas,
ríos tan murmuradores
por seco polbo que nunca
mollan as bágoas do ceo!


----------



## yermacasor (27 Feb 2021)

Muy bueno ese poema @ATARAXIO , no lo conocía 

Te dejo esto sobre el reseteo, en un periódico normal:

“Después de la covid se crearán menos empleos”


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2021)

yermacasor dijo:


> A mí eso me interesa especialmente. Imagina tomar algo que te quita la libido pero sin efectos secundarios... lo he experimentado vía antidepresivos pero esos tienen dichos efectos.
> 
> Básicamente mantener el mismo estado de después de eyacular ("post nut clarity") de forma continua.
> 
> Sería el fin del simpeo.



*"Aún estando en un bosque vacío él encuentra disfrute porque no desea nada". (Budha). Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia.*







Sólo un heroinómano cree , que quien no se pincha se pierde algo. 

Todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido , han advertido del peligro para la mente de* la lujuria* . La convirtieron en pecado mortal y delito grave para disuadir a las personas de echar su vida a perder. Señalaban al diablo como el culpable de llevar a las personas por el camino de la autodestrucción. 

Por lo tanto sólo cabe suponer que *la ideología dominante en los países occidentales* , que fomenta todo lo que fue delito y pecado para nuestros antepasados y sigue siendo en el resto del mundo ,* es una secta satánica. *




Sutra 10: En un bosque vacío


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

No habrá ningún trabajo que no pueda hacer un robot. A excepción de los "artesanales", de productos "hechos por humanos", ya que ellos no lo son, son robots. 

La RBU desgraciadamente será un hecho.

Y las criptomonedas son perfectas para la economía robótica.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

*Cómo serán las finanzas cuando estén controladas por máquinas.*
POR ALEKSANDR KAPITONOV E IVAN BERMAN18 DE OCTUBRE DE 2018


Nuestro futuro será brillante, rápido y estará lleno de robots. Será más Asimov que Terminator: robots sirvientes, más o menos parecidos a nosotros. Algunos serán androides erguidos, pero la mayoría serán cajas llenas de chips de computadora que ejecutan agentes de software. Y habrá muchos de ellos. Las previsiones predicen que, en tan solo tres años, tendremos 1,7 millones de robots en la industria, 32 millones en nuestros hogares y 400.000 en oficinas profesionales. 1

Los robots comenzarán a operar en nuestras fábricas. Los sensores autónomos monitorearán la infraestructura. Los robots pedirán piezas para ellos mismos y materias primas para la producción. La logística estará a cargo de cadenas de vehículos no tripulados estacionados en bases autónomas. Las fábricas se comunicarán entre sí. Los sistemas de control de tráfico de drones solicitarán información meteorológica a estaciones meteorológicas pertenecientes a otras empresas.

Todo esto se basará en el intercambio de información. No solo información técnica: los robots deberán desarrollar y mantener relaciones económicas. Ya sea para un pedido de piezas o un contrato de servicio con otra empresa, muchos aspectos de su trabajo girarán en torno a las transacciones de divisas. Los operadores humanos serán demasiado lentos para supervisar estas transacciones, lo que podemos esperar que suceda a 20.000 transacciones por segundo (suponiendo que haya al menos un dispositivo robótico por persona). Por lo tanto, para el futuro que estamos construyendo, necesitaremos inventar no solo robots, sino también dinero de robots y mercados de robots.


Al igual que con cualquier otra economía, la economía de los robots (o la robonomía) deberá resolver el problema de la confianza. Podría parecer que el solo hecho de realizar transacciones en el mundo digital es una solución al problema de la confianza. Desafortunadamente, ese no es el caso. La automatización puede ayudar a encontrar y combatir el fraude, pero también puede crear agentes de estafa súper eficientes. Además, los costos de transacción pueden salirse de control cuando los algoritmos de alta frecuencia comienzan a actuar de manera oportunista. El costo de verificar que un contrato se ha ejecutado correctamente es otro problema. En el mundo de las personas, los firmantes del contrato confirman el resultado de una transacción. No está tan claro cómo los agentes autónomos harán eso.

Una solución ingenua es crear un “banco” digital centralizado, tal como lo hemos hecho en el mundo de las transacciones humanas. Para cada servicio robótico, se establecería un programa centralizado que se encargaría de la recolección y procesamiento de la información comercial, la celebración de contratos, la ejecución de transacciones y el control de agentes autónomos.



> El capital se convertirá en el medio dominante para controlar el comportamiento de los robots.



El problema con este enfoque es que no escala. A medida que aumenta el número de transacciones, también aumenta la carga sobre el banco centralizado. Esto se traduce en un mayor ancho de banda y costos informáticos, que eventualmente se vuelven prohibitivos. Además, una red centralizada atraerá la atención de estafadores y piratas informáticos y es más vulnerable a fallas de funcionamiento. Estos problemas podrían abordarse parcialmente transfiriendo algo de poder del organismo central a los organismos intermediarios y creando una jerarquía de gestión. Pero esto aumentaría los costos de transacción sin proporcionar una solución de mercado completa.

Afortunadamente, existe una tecnología que potencialmente puede resolver las dificultades económicas y tecnológicas de los mercados de robots. Se llama blockchain.



En pocas palabras, la cadena de bloques es un libro mayor público cuya información se almacena en “bloques” consecutivos de información y está protegida por un algoritmo de consenso. Los bloques se pueden cambiar solo cuando la mayoría de la red está de acuerdo en que deberían serlo o, en otras palabras, que una transacción de cambio es válida. Los cambios incorrectos en la cadena de bloques, ya sea por errores o por intervenciones maliciosas, están protegidos.

Blockchain se implementó con éxito por primera vez para criptomonedas como bitcoin, creando operaciones comerciales protegidas matemáticamente independientes de administradores externos como bancos u organismos estatales. Luego, en 2015, se lanzó la plataforma Ethereum, que permite colocar contratos inteligentes en la cadena de bloques. Se trata de contratos de complejidad arbitraria que pueden ser verificados por una red pública de la misma forma que se verifican las transacciones de criptomonedas. Unen en un objeto digital los términos de un contrato y su ejecución.

En nuestra opinión, la economía de los robots debería basarse en estos contratos inteligentes. Naturalmente, resuelven el tema del seguimiento del cumplimiento de las obligaciones. Reducen la fricción entre las partes contratantes. La información sobre transacciones es verificable e inmutable. El registro inequívoco de la información permite crear puntuaciones de reputación fiables. La cadena de bloques se puede organizar para que los participantes de la red no se beneficien al desacreditarla.


Blockchain ofrece otra ventaja importante: puede ayudar a organizar cómo los robots hacen su trabajo en primer lugar. Los expertos en el campo de la robótica llevan mucho tiempo explorando el problema de encontrar la mejor forma para que un conjunto de robots realice una tarea común. 1 Una de las posibles soluciones es un mecanismo de mercado, que aprovecha la teoría de juegos, la teoría de decisiones y los mecanismos económicos para asignar trabajo. 2,3 Blockchain puede ayudar a construir este mecanismo y permitir la planificación precisa de tareas, la evaluación de resultados y la distribución de recursos.

A pesar de todas sus promesas, una economía robótica digital enfrentará muchos obstáculos. Uno es la vulnerabilidad a un ataque. Una red blockchain requiere la existencia de mineros: estos son nodos que generan bloques, colocan información en la red y confirman transacciones. En el llamado "ataque del 51 por ciento", los mineros malintencionados cuya potencia de procesamiento excede la del resto de la red pueden tomar el control de la cadena de bloques. Otros ataques (Sibyl, Eclipse, etc.) pueden producir un resultado similar. Estos ataques pueden tener graves consecuencias para una red que controla una gran cantidad de dinero, pero serán aún más graves cuando la red controle el comportamiento de cientos de miles de robots y agentes autónomos. Los desarrolladores de Blockchain están tratando de encontrar formas de resolver este problema, incluidos nuevos métodos de extracción y verificación.


Otro obstáculo es el ancho de banda y la escalabilidad de la cadena de bloques. En su forma actual, la cadena de bloques es muy lenta. Mientras que una red de procesamiento tradicional como Visa puede realizar 24,000 transacciones por segundo, Bitcoin solo puede hacer siete y Ethereum 20. Los nuevos proyectos de criptomonedas como Waves y Ripple prometen 1,000 y 1,500 transacciones por segundo, respectivamente. El desarrollo de tecnologías como la fragmentación de Ethereum o la prueba de autoridad también apunta a altas velocidades de transacción. Todos estos nuevos enfoques intentan lograr un equilibrio entre el mecanismo de consenso que funciona rápidamente y la seguridad de la red.

La escalabilidad del tamaño de los datos también es un desafío. Cada agente autónomo independiente no puede almacenar toda la cadena de bloques localmente (al menos no con la tecnología actual). Tampoco es racional colocar toda la información relacionada con la ejecución de una tarea determinada en la cadena de bloques pública. Entonces, ¿dónde deberían vivir los datos? Aquí también, los desarrolladores de blockchain están trabajando en soluciones. Incluyen la creación de clientes de cadena de bloques “ligeros” y sistemas de archivos distribuidos (un ejemplo es el Sistema de archivos interplanetario).

Si se resuelven estos problemas, podemos empezar a realizar todo el potencial de un mercado de robots.



Imagine un cliente que pide un bien a través de un contrato inteligente en línea. Inmediatamente, la solicitud se envía a la red interna de una fábrica y las líneas de producción comienzan a publicar ofertas. Los agentes robóticos que representan diferentes líneas compiten en la disponibilidad de material, el tiempo de ejecución y las métricas de rendimiento histórico. Una vez finalizada la fabricación, los agentes de almacenamiento, entrega y logística compiten por la siguiente etapa del pedido. Finalmente, una vez completado el pedido, todos los agentes autónomos participantes acumulan datos sobre el trabajo realizado, analizan su propio desempeño y hacen previsiones sobre el estado futuro del mercado. El agente de adquisición de materias primas podría decidir que la demanda de sus productos ha aumentado y comprar más materias primas.

Las ventajas de la robotización serán tan grandes que esperamos que la mayor parte de la producción y una gran parte del trabajo de servicio lo realicen eventualmente agentes robóticos. Como resultado, la economía de los robots representará la mayor parte de la economía total. Junto con el surgimiento de los robots, vendrá el advenimiento de lo que llamamos “supercapitalistas”: inversionistas en la economía de los robots, aprovechando las eficiencias y la escala de los mercados de robots. El capital se convertirá en el medio dominante para controlar el comportamiento de los robots.

Sin duda, el volumen de bienes y servicios producidos por el hombre caerá significativamente, pero no a cero. Al mismo tiempo, el valor de la producción económica del hombre aumentará drásticamente. Los productos hechos a mano ganarán el estatus de lujo, mereciendo una etiqueta especial: "Hecho por humanos". Eventualmente, esto también se aplicará a la actividad creativa. El trabajo que involucra a un hombre o una mujer apoyando a otro, y que no puede ser simplemente automatizado, comenzará a recibir apoyo gubernamental, en la línea de una renta básica universal. Al final, ser un ciudadano corriente, honesto y consciente se convertirá en un trabajo en sí mismo, al que todos podemos aspirar.


The Robot Economy Will Run on Blockchain - Issue 65: In Plain Sight - Nautilus


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

Todo lo que está pasando lleva años planeado y es para movernos a través de la 4ª Revolución Industrial, hacia la Sociedad 5.0.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo lo que está pasando lleva años planeado y es para movernos a través de la 4ª Revolución Industrial, hacia la Sociedad 5.0.



5.0 dice el gilipollas 

me recuerdas al tontolaba de las 35 matriculas


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> 5.0 dice el gilipollas
> 
> me recuerdas al tontolaba de las 35 matriculas



Si es que eres tan subnormal que ni sabes de lo que se habla.


----------



## Anticriminal (27 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿ pero tú en que mundo vives ? *
> 
> ¿ se parece el mundo actual en algo a hace 10 años ?
> 
> ...



Tú debes de vivir en otro mundo puesto que has escrito que dentro de 10 años no trabajaremos. Es una mentira gigante. Actualmente sigue habiendo tantos trabajos como ayer porcentualmente, o en caso contrario la tasa de paro cercana al 20% no sería vista como una debacle. En los países normales sigue habiendo poco paro 5-7% de paro. En los mejores es inferior al 5%.

Las formas sociales tienen nada que ver con el trabajo así que a que viene mencionarlos?

Finalmente el mundo actual es prácticamente igual al mundo de hace 10 años.

Al de hace 20 años menos, pero aun así *lo unico que cambió es que tengo más facilidades a la hora de estudiar que antes y que llevo una cámara incorporada en el movil en vez de llevar una camara de vídeo por separado.*

El dinero y el poder y mis derechos siguen siendo exactamente los mismos. Tengo un poquito más de facilidades con el dinero gracias al móvil y el internet de alta velocidad y poder bajar libros gratis pero sigo teniendo que pagar movil e internet y los títulos académicos sigo teniendo que pagarlos con dinero y años de mi vida sin importar si ya he adquirido habilidades equivalentes por mi misma a lo "freelance"


_¿ estabas tú todo el día pegado al móvil ? *estaba leyendo libros o en el ordenador o haciendo deportes igual que hoy en día con la excepción el ordenador es mini dentro del movil también donde puedo leer libros también* *y que puedo bajar libros gratis aunque sean de pago*_

¿ la gente estaba obsesionada con buscar ligue como perros en celo ? *igual que antes... de hecho antes lo decían claramenete allá donde fueras hoy en día se mira peor hechar piropos y decir obscenidades *

Por no hablar de la generación de tus padres . *siguen siendo igual de violentos mentirosos hipócritas y criminales*

¿ cuándo fue la última vez que fuiste a la misa ? *de pequeña fui dos veces. eso es todo. a mi padre no le importaban sus hijos como para que le importara la misa juas*

¿ con cuántos hombres diferentes estuvo tu madre ? * no lo se, mi padre con más de una , eso seguro con hijos fuera del matrimonio abandonando a sus hij@s. actualmente mi madre sigue siendo fiel así que a criticar a mi padre aun puedo*


----------



## Jackblack (27 Feb 2021)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Las alternativas a una reducción poblacional de los ejemplares no productivos es la cronificacion de la pobreza o violentas revueltas. Ni siquiera serviría trasladar a colonias fuera de la Tierra a individuos de bajo CI incapaces de hacerse cargo de las tareas de reparación y control de máquinas.
> De hecho puede que hasta la reproducción humana se automatice y sea regulada



No estoy d acuerdo.
Por qué entonces los países con bajo ci son los q más se reproducen??
Tal vez ser productivos, no sea el kit d la cuestión.
Sobre todo xq en pocas décadas NADIE será productivo.
Las máquinas harán casi todo.
Estas dando valor a lo q dentro de poco no tendrá valor.
Estas muy perdido.


----------



## Jackblack (27 Feb 2021)

Parece q no entiendes q la innovación en nuevos campos y tecnologías son sectores dominados por hombres.
Los hombres tienen una necesidad sexual mucho mayor q cubrir q las mujeres, tú ni yo lo veremos, pero las q tenéis mucho más riesgo d ser sustituidas sois ustedes.
Empezara en el ámbito sexual y luego pasará al reproductivo.
Además es pura lógica, aguantas al calvo para q page la hipoteca, los hombres aguanta a la paticorta mononeuronal, para hechar kiki.
Se ve a la legua quien es mas fácilmente sustituible por un androide...
Ademas, desde q la humanidad, (hombres), consigan sexo d calidad, de manera incondicional, habrá una evolución, (desaparecerán, psgafantas y proveedores) un salto evolutivo, donde las mujeres quedarán mucho más atrás q ahora, intelectualmente.
Cuando el hombre os de de lado xq lo prioritario ya lo consiguen por otras vías, las mujeres en pocas décadas qurdaran atrás y en comparación serán algo así como los morlocs.


----------



## Jackblack (27 Feb 2021)

Jajaja q ridículo.
Claro son las más beneficiadas, xq todos sabemos q los trabajos d esfuerzo físico, donde la evolución tecnológica los ha cambiado totalmente, eran realizados por mujeres, las líneas d montaje en fábricas tb no?
Las maquinarias pesadas tb ...
Q antes un túnel q se hacía a pico y pala, q ahora lo haga una tuneladora tb t lo agradecen las mujeres, todas esas mineras d carbón tb t lo agradecen, o en plantas petriliferas y, mejor no hablemos d los avances armamentisticos en encuentros bélicos, las mujeres las mayores beneficiadas seguro q si...pfff no os da vergüenza???
Obviamente me refería a la brecha INTELECTUAL, nunca hablé d la apariencia/físico.
El mayor trasvase d riqueza desde hace siglos, se está realizando en esta época de crisis, gracias a la tecnología, claro tecnología vanguardista, sabes quiénes son el 95% d los usuarios d esa tecnología???
Pues si, los HOMBRES.


----------



## Alan__ (27 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> prevención evitará que surjan enfermedades .



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA

No me rio mas por respeto los muertos de enfermedades.

Si la mayoria de enfermedades se deben precisamente a la vida moderna y las mdoerneces, tanto en esa alimentacion industrial que van a hacer los "robots" en granjas-poligono inustrial con pienso quimico industrial como el propio uso de la tecnologia como los moviles o el 4G, 5G y lo que venga...

Por favor

La medicina ni mucho menos la tecnologia son capaces de diagnosticar ni siquiera un dolor o una fibromialgia como para poder automatizarlo o prevenirlo.

Caed de la burra que nada de todo eso ocurrirá, la medicina seguira anclada en el siglo XIX como lo esta hoy, con robots o sin ellos. Hasta dentro de varios siglos no llegaremos a eso que muchos gilipollas tecno optimistas piensan que va a ocurrir mañana.

Se moriran entre dolores en una cama con cancer, fibromialgia o mil y un enfermedades de las que los medicos ni mucho menos los robots que programan con el conocimiento que aun no tenemos podran hacer nada, todo estos gilipollas veran en su lecho de muerte que todo este tecno optimismo es un cuento y un fraude. La gente sigue muriendose a diario de cualquier chorrada sin diganosticar porque estamos en el pleistoceno.

Cuanto gilipollas si se creen eso.


----------



## Fausto1880 (27 Feb 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> De donde cojones viene toda esta presion para hacer al ser humano inutil, redundante y dependiente?
> ...



Del igualitarismo. De pensar que somos básicamente iguales e intercambiables. Una degeneración de pensar que a los hombres se les puede aplicar los principios de la fabricación en serie.

Si piensas que tu hija es similar a ti, varón, querrás lo mejor para ella. Es decir, querrás que sea independiente, que trace su destino, haga su carrera y, si le apetece, después se case y tenga algún hijo.
En consecuencia, le estarás marcando el camino para que sea profundamente infeliz. Porque tu hija no es un varón.
Sobre tu observación. La generación anterior se vio en la encrucijada de generar bastantes millones de puestos de trabajo aptos para sus hijas. A tu niña no la vas a mandar a picar piedra, trabajar en las carreteras, en las fundiciones, de taxista... Nada donde se pase mal, haya que hacer grandes esfuerzos ni, especialmente, se corra peligro.
Así que hubo que inventarse millones de puestos de trabajo de maestra infantil, auxiliar de enfermería, auxiliar administrativa y demás ocupaciones de escaso valor añadido. ¿Su verdadera función? Darle un sueldo a la enchufada.


----------



## Fausto1880 (27 Feb 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> ...
> 
> Un político, un gran empresario, un financiero, un CEO de cualquier cosa NO PUEDE SER SABIO jamás porque está forjado en la competición. ...
> 
> ...



Es evidente que no conoces ni has leído a muchos políticos, empresarios y directores generales que han sido grandes sabios.
Lo que hace a un buen dirigente, en buena medida, son sus subordinados. Gente que lo respete, siga y obedezca. Buena parte del rebaño tiene pocas cualidades útiles, pero suelen tener una muy provechosa: reconocer a quien deben seguir. Reconocer la bondad de las intenciones de quien se les acerca, su capacidad y buena disposición.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Feb 2021)

Uy anda que no hay mujeras que buscan a fotógrafos que les hagan books para lucir como modelos, no todo lo puede la cámara del móvil en posición de selfi


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Tú debes de vivir en otro mundo puesto que has escrito que dentro de 10 años no trabajaremos. Es una mentira gigante. Actualmente sigue habiendo tantos trabajos como ayer porcentualmente, o en caso contrario la tasa de paro cercana al 20% no sería vista como una debacle. En los países normales sigue habiendo poco paro 5-7% de paro. En los mejores es inferior al 5%.
> 
> Las formas sociales tienen nada que ver con el trabajo así que a que viene mencionarlos?
> 
> ...



aunque tú no lo percibas, te puedo asegurar que esta generación es la que más ha cambiado , en relación a sus padres y generaciones anteriores, de la historia de la humanidad .


----------



## Jackblack (27 Feb 2021)

No se como no me había dado cuenta...
Es d siempre sabido q las q mejor saben usar la tecnología son las mujeres.
Cuando se invente el vientre artificial se acabara la inseminación artificial, hasta esa tarea la tomaran las maquinas.


----------



## Anticriminal (27 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aunque tú no lo percibas, te puedo asegurar que esta generación es la que más ha cambiado , en relación a sus padres y generaciones anteriores, de la historia de la humanidad .



Y la pregunta es si para bien o para mal.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Feb 2021)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Y la pregunta es si para bien o para mal.




la población etíope es más equilibrada emocionalmente que la occidental .
Vive su vida como determina la biología y por lo tanto su mente es más feliz.

La riqueza y la pobreza es algo imaginario que surge de la envidia y de la comparación con otros.

Durante decenas de miles de años , nuestros antepasados vivieron mucho peor que la aldea más pobre etíope y sin embargo tuvieron sus hijos, los cuidaron , los amaron hasta que a su vez pudieron tener a los nietos , por eso existimos .

Generación tras generación tus antepasadas amamantaron a sus hijos en la glaciación y antes de eso en África , y en los árboles cuando éramos simios y reptiles , anfibios , peces y bacterias . Todo ese milagroso proceso de supervivencia durante millones de años, que acabará en tí


Buscando estadística de defunciones INE en el navegador encontré las del año *2018*. La cifra ascendía a *427.721* personas fallecidas (*1272 *personas al día). La Tasa de Mortalidad se situaría en 9,1 por 1000 personas ((nº muertes/nº habitantes)*1000). Murieron 9 de cada 1000 personas. En *2006* fueron *371.478 *los fallecidos. Un aumento de *54.243* en *12 años*.

Por edades, en *2018*, fallecieron *33.933* personas *mayores de 94 años*, (*7,93 %*); de *90 *a *94*: *72.355*, *16,92 %*; entre *85 y 89 años:* *92.255*, *21,57 %*; de *80 a 84: 70.037 *fallecidos, *16,37 %*; y por último, entre *75 *y* 79* años fallecieron 41.376 personas , un *9,67%*;

El* 72,47%* de defunciones fueron *mayores de 75 años. *(*309.955* sobre un total de *427.721*) El pico de mayor número de fallecidos se encuentra en la franja entre *85 *y* 89* años, con un *21,57 %.* 




en un país de viejos , lo normal es que se mueran viejos . Los niños los matan antes de nacer . No sólo millones de niños españoles que son asesinados por sus propias madres alienadas , sino los que se impide que nazcan , es decir los hijos de esos que no nacen y los que impiden que nazcan con los anticonceptivos que es una forma de esterilización voluntaria.



La tasa de natalidad en *Etiopía* (número de nacimientos por cada mil habitantes en un *año*) fue en 2018 del 32,34‰, y el índice de Fecundidad (número medio de *hijos* por mujer) de 4,25.

La población de Etiopía está compuesta principalmente por niños. La mediana de edad es de solo 17.9 años, que es significativamente baja en comparación con el mundo.

Etiopía Perfil Población 2019




Población108.386.391 (Julio 2018 est.)

Distribución por edad0-14 años: 43,21% (hombres 23.494.593 /mujeres 23.336.508)
15-24 años: 20,18% (hombres 10.857.968 /mujeres 11.011.100)
25-54 años: 29,73% (hombres 15.978.384 /mujeres 16.247.086)
55-64 años: 3,92% (hombres 2.059.129 /mujeres 2.185.814)
65 años y más: 2,97% (hombres 1.445.547 /mujeres 1.770.262) (2018 est.)


Tasa de crecimiento2,83% (2018 est.)Tasa de natalidad36 nacimientos/1.000 habitantes (2018 est.)Tasa de mortalidad7,5 muertes/1.000 habitantes (2018 est.)Tasa de migración neta-0,2 migrante(s)/1.000 habitantes (2018 est.)Distribución por sexoal nacer: 1,03 hombre(s)/mujer
0-14 años: 1,01 hombre(s)/mujer
15-24 años: 0,99 hombre(s)/mujer
25-54 años: 0,98 hombre(s)/mujer
55-64 años: 0,94 hombre(s)/mujer
65 años y más: 0,82 hombre(s)/mujer
población total: 0,99 hombre(s)/mujer (2018 est.)Tasa de mortalidad infantiltotal: 48,3 muertes/1.000 nacimientos (2018 est.)
hombres: 55,3 muertes/1.000 nacimientos
mujeres: 41 muertes/1.000 nacimientosExpectativa de vida al nacerpoblación total: 63 años (2018)
hombres: 60,5 años
mujeres: 65,5 añosTasa de fertilidad4,91 infantes nacidos/mujer (2018 est.)


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2021)

HOY
*El cine de La 2: La tercera esposa*

Cine, Drama (+12), Vietnam, 2018
515391
En el siglo 19, en el Vietnam rural, May, de 14 años, se convierte en la tercera esposa del rico terrateniente Hung. Pronto se da cuenta de que únicamente puede obtener el estatus afirmándose como una mujer capaz de dar a luz un hijo varón. Esta esperanza de May se convierte en real y prometedora cuando se queda embarazada. Enfrentada al amor prohibido y sus consecuencias devastadoras, May finalmente comprende la brutal realidad: las opciones disponibles para ella son pocas y distantes.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

Tokens por alimentar energéticamente al sistema?

Ya es un hecho.

Que te den dinero por likes por subir contenido a una plataforma, por hacer click, por petardear en onlyfans...

El porno, internet, nos lleva a ese escenario. Poco a poco...

Pornhub se pasa al bitcoin tras la crisis reputacional y el borrado masivo de vídeos

El modelo de este foro centralizado está acabado en poco tiempo.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (28 Feb 2021)

Ni los albañiles, ni los marmolistas, ni los panaderos, ni ninguna profesión manual se verá afectada de manera radical por la automatización.

Pero administrativos, contables, analistas, gerentes y otras profesiones de medio cargo puramente de oficina, serán severamente automatizadas (ya casi lo están, de hecho)

Paradoja de Movarec

Citando la wikipedia en ese mismo artículo:



> La principal lección de treinta y cinco años de investigación en IA es que los problemas difíciles son fáciles y los problemas fáciles son difíciles. Las habilidades mentales de un niño de cuatro años que damos por sentado, reconocer una cara, levantar un lápiz, cruzar una habitación, responder una pregunta, de hecho, resuelven algunos de los problemas de ingeniería más difíciles jamás concebidos ... Con la aparición de una nueva generación de dispositivos inteligentes, serán los analistas de valores y los ingenieros petroquímicos y los miembros de la junta de libertad condicional puedan quedar obsoletos por las máquinas. Por otra parte los jardineros, recepcionistas y cocineros pueden estar seguros en sus trabajos en las próximas décadas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Mar 2021)

¿Prescindir de funcionarios? El chiste se cuenta sólo.

¿Policías , fuerzas de seguridad del estado y vigilantes?
Van a existir. Gestapo en 1938 tenía apenas 4300 funcionarios en un país de 70 millones.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Javito68 (1 Mar 2021)

Como no implementen buenos módulos de IA a los robotijos, dudo que puedan sustituir al ser humano en ciertos trabajos.

No todo es pintar un determinado modelo de coche, o construir el modelo xyz de vivienda. También hay que reformar mucho de los cuales no existen modelos previos, y requiere de cierta improvisacion.

Lo que si podríamos sustituir a toda esa caterva de políticos que nos cuestan un paston, por una foto de carton piedra que repitan frases tipicas como esto lo paramos entre todos, o saldremos mas fuerte. Nos saldría bastante mas barato y requiere muy poco hardware.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2021)

Javito68 dijo:


> Como no implementen buenos módulos de IA a los robotijos, dudo que puedan sustituir al ser humano en ciertos trabajos.
> 
> No todo es pintar un determinado modelo de coche, o construir el modelo xyz de vivienda. También hay que reformar mucho de los cuales no existen modelos previos, y requiere de cierta improvisacion.
> 
> Lo que si podríamos sustituir a toda esa caterva de políticos que nos cuestan un paston, por una foto de carton piedra que repitan frases tipicas como esto lo paramos entre todos, o saldremos mas fuerte. Nos saldría bastante mas barato y requiere muy poco hardware.



¿ pero es que no ves que toda la industria se ha ido de occidente ? 

¿ de verdad todavía hay gente que no se ha dado cuenta que todo ya se fabrica en China y países adyacentes ? 

fallan los procedimientos de competitividad y por ejemplo los astilleros que mientras en España construyen un barco al triple de coste y de tiempo , en Corea de Sur fabrican 4 a mitad de precio.




El astillero más grande del mundo está en Corea del Sur


Astilleros coreanos retoman primer lugar en pedidos de nuevos buques después de 7 años

Los diez astilleros con mayor cartera de pedidos en 2012 | Revista Ingeniería Naval


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2021)

Javito68 dijo:


> Como no implementen buenos módulos de IA a los robotijos, dudo que puedan sustituir al ser humano en ciertos trabajos.
> 
> No todo es pintar un determinado modelo de coche, o construir el modelo xyz de vivienda. También hay que reformar mucho de los cuales no existen modelos previos, y requiere de cierta improvisacion.
> 
> Lo que si podríamos sustituir a toda esa caterva de políticos que nos cuestan un paston, por una foto de carton piedra que repitan frases tipicas como esto lo paramos entre todos, o saldremos mas fuerte. Nos saldría bastante mas barato y requiere muy poco hardware.




Muchas industrias , profesiones , negocios , actividades ya han desaparecido. 

Por ejemplo la minería que ya no es rentable pagar sueldos siderales a " revolucionarios " de pacotilla. 

En ese caso ha dejado de ser competitiva porque compensa importar el carbón o cualquier mineral de otro país. 

Pero se me ocurre ahora , los videoclubes, la venta de CDS , los ciber , los revelados de fotos y todo lo relacionado con al venta de cámaras , álbumes , reportajes ... simplemente la tecnología los ha destruido y no volverán .


¿ se acuerdan cuando Zapatero puso un canon a la venta de CDS por la gente que pirateaba música y compensar a la SGAE ?


----------



## Jackblack (1 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchas industrias , profesiones , negocios , actividades ya han desaparecido.
> 
> Por ejemplo la minería que ya no es rentable pagar sueldos siderales a " revolucionarios " de pacotilla.
> 
> ...



El problema gordo del trabajo se va a notar cuando el coche y el camión autónomo se empiecen ha hacer con el mercado.
La profesión más común del mundo es conductor/camionero/chófer/taxis/repartidores.
A nivel mundial, están cerca del 20% d los trabajos totales.
Y ya falta poco para ser sustituidos...


----------



## Espectrum (1 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy metido en automatización mediante RPA para que los funcivagos trabajen menos incluso


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Mar 2021)

Conclusión vayamos aprendiendo a hacer cosas con nuestras propias manos (pajas aparte) o vamos a pasar más hambre que le perro del afilaor


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> El problema gordo del trabajo se va a notar cuando el coche y el camión autónomo se empiecen ha hacer con el mercado.
> La profesión más común del mundo es conductor/camionero/chófer/taxis/repartidores.
> A nivel mundial, están cerca del 20% d los trabajos totales.
> Y ya falta poco para ser sustituidos...



pero es que la sorpresa , es que estos cambios radicales serán en un plazo de 5 años ! YA ! 

Posiblemente todo esto del coronavirus y el famoso formateo de la economía tenga que ver con todo esto . 
Intentan un electrochock en la mente de las personas antes de que la población hambrienta se mate entre sí.


----------



## Paisdemierda (2 Mar 2021)

Al final solo habrá funcis y prisioneros, bienvenidos al socialismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Al final solo habrá funcis y prisioneros, bienvenidos al socialismo.



teniendo en cuenta los asombrosos cambios que ha habido en 30 años , dentro de 100 años es inimaginable como será la sociedad y como serán los nuevos humanos. 

Sin duda habrá dos tipos de humanos , los regulados por el sistema genéticamente y otros humanos que como los chimpancés , gorilas y otras especies se protegerán para que sigan existiendo como curiosidad , quizás las tribus africanas pero lógicamente , el control sobre los nacimientos y los avances de las técnicas de edición genética CRISPR , crearán un semi dios .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

artículo de hace 5 años 

“Nuestro futuro no es halagüeño”: la agenda política de los poderosos para el siglo XXI


* ¿Los nuevos trabajos que se creen no podrán sustituir a los antiguos?*


R. Con las revoluciones siempre nacen nuevas oportunidades de trabajo y van a aparecer nuevas capacidades, nuevas vías de trabajo que hasta ahora no podíamos ni imaginar. Pero ¿eso va a ser posible para la mayoría? Siempre habrá grupos que sepan adaptarse y tendrán las capacidades necesarias. El tema es quése hace con los que se quedan atrás, con el descarte, las personas que han quedado obsoletas. Este va a ser el debate que debamos tener. Algunos están abogando por la Renta Básica, aunque no parezca una panacea, porque esa transición tecnológica va a causar muchos damnificados y la solidaridad de los que se hayan adaptado será necesaria si queremos mantener cierta paz social.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> 
> YA ! no dentro de 10 años sino que después del coronavirus ya no existirán , pero la sociedad tiene que adaptarse para dar de comer a millones de personas que no podrán ganarse la vida .
> *
> ...



Mad Max: - La Sociedad Industrial Y Su Futuro


----------



## John Smmith (3 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para retrasados te lo resumo :
> 
> serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.



Viendo como viven mis mascotas, casi que lo compro, si además, con el tiempo llegásemos a poder lamernos las pelotas, seria el paraiso en la tierra para medio foro, aunque el otro medio ni se daria cuenta por qué ya lo son de algun partido politico que los mantiene.


----------



## John Smmith (3 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Mad Max: - La Sociedad Industrial Y Su Futuro



No quiero ser más pesimista de lo normal (para este foro, que es mucho) pero creo, me parece, intuyo, que silbando, silbando, nos dicen que aquí sobra gente a paladas y no son ellos. Asi que, basandome en mi experiencia, sospecho que somos nosotros  .

Lo que no acabo de entender es porqué les da tanta pereza solucionarlo como se ha hacho toda la vida. ¿Estan experimentando limites? ¿Buscan nuevos metodos mas limpios? ¿No quieren ensuciarse las manos y esperan tener los robots adecuados para que lo hagan ellos? ¿Experimentan a ver si nos autodestruimos solos inducendonos psicologicamente?


¿Se cachondean de nosotros?


----------



## Frazier (3 Mar 2021)

Todos tenemos dentro un Schwarzenegger que se rebelará contra el control de las máquinas... seremos la resistencia desde nuestro chabolo rural con una huerta y algunas gallinas...


----------



## Conejo europeo (3 Mar 2021)

Había leído que los PROFESORES iban a desaparecer. Y yo en plan: "Pues qué guay, la mayoría no se merecen existir".

Haces una mención indirecta al final. El futuro de la docencia teórica son clases grabadas, bien editadas y bien juzgadas, para que haya buena didáctica y buen método. Y nada de capullos amargándole la existencia a los estudiantes.


----------



## Jackblack (3 Mar 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Todos tenemos dentro un Schwarzenegger que se rebelará contra el control de las máquinas... seremos la resistencia desde nuestro chabolo rural con una huerta y algunas gallinas...



Está muy bien, me he reído.
El tema es, q las máquinas nos están controlando para sustituirnos.
Llevo años pensandolo, lo q están haciendo es, q si no eres rico, no tendrás descendientes ni futuro.
Todo ciudadano d a pie sera borrado. No quieren q nadie pueda poner en riesgo su estatus.
Seguimos en la única guerra social d siempre.
LA DE CLASES y vamos perdiendo por goleada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Viendo como viven mis mascotas, casi que lo compro, si además, con el tiempo llegásemos a poder lamernos las pelotas, seria el paraiso en la tierra para medio foro, aunque el otro medio ni se daria cuenta por qué ya lo son de algun partido politico que los mantiene.



Bueno . Las mascotas habituales están castrados o privados de criar y si salen van agarrados por la correa de una farola a otra. 

Los perros de mis abuelos , jamás estuvieron atados . Husmeaban las hembras de la vecindad , corrían libres por el monte a cazar conejos y ratas .
Igualmente los gatos . que parían en el pajar ... y no tenían nombre , pero ellos eran libres.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (3 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy seguro que todas esas profesiones que has puesto van a seguir existiendo en 20años. Otra cosa es que sea en menor medida en países del primer mundo, en España... no será el caso.

P.D. será en Octubre de 2050. Puto foro de retrasados.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Mar 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> No quiero ser más pesimista de lo normal (para este foro, que es mucho) pero creo, me parece, intuyo, que silbando, silbando, nos dicen que aquí sobra gente a paladas y no son ellos. Asi que, basandome en mi experiencia, sospecho que somos nosotros  .
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender es porqué les da tanta pereza solucionarlo como se ha hacho toda la vida. ¿Estan experimentando limites? ¿Buscan nuevos metodos mas limpios? ¿No quieren ensuciarse las manos y esperan tener los robots adecuados para que lo hagan ellos? ¿Experimentan a ver si nos autodestruimos solos inducendonos psicologicamente?
> 
> ...



No tiene tanto poder como creen algunos, acabar con borregada sin autodestruirse ellos mismos, no están fácil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No tiene tanto poder como creen algunos, acabar con borregada sin autodestruirse ellos mismos, no están fácil.



Es tremendamente fácil exterminar a una población de lo que sea en una generación.

* Simplemente hay que evitar que las hembras tengan hijos . *

es un procedimiento que se hace en la naturaleza con cualquier población animal invasora o que se haya reproducido en exceso. 
El uso de piensos esterilizantes para el control de palomas urbanas es una opción polémica | Higiene Ambiental

A las mujeres occidentales se las ha castrado a través del llamado feminismo , que no es otra cosa que un ataque de ingeniería social. 

No deja de ser sorprendente , que los mismos que abogan por planes antinatalistas en España ( que es lo mismo ) todavía hoy anden a vueltas con inventos para atacar a Fujimori , contradiciéndose a si mismos dando a entender lo importante que es para las mujeres ser madres . 

Las supervivientes de las esterilizaciones forzadas en Perú piden justicia: "Nos cortaron el vientre como a animales"

pinchen en este hilo para comparar . 

9 artículos kalergianos de ELDIARIO, en donde no se corta un pelo en disuadir de tener hijos a las españolas y fomentar la llegada de africanos .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Mar 2021)

El problema ya no solo esta en las profesiones que van a desaparecer, sino en el aumento de la desigualdad entre las que todavia existan. Mientras unos podran teletrabajar en casa, otros tendran que seguir yendo a trabajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No tiene tanto poder como creen algunos, acabar con borregada sin autodestruirse ellos mismos, no están fácil.




mira este hilo 

eldiario denuncia la esterilización de peruanas por Fujimori y promociona la de las españolas en 9 artículos y la invasión migratoria a Europa .


----------



## Fairbanks (3 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hace sólo una generación , no se concebía que existiesen caballos , perros o burros en las granjas sin que tuviesen una función determinada , es decir el caballo era un medio de transporte , para tirar de los carros , tenía que ganarse su comida .
> Los burros igualmente eran herramientas de trabajo cargando con enormes fardos de lo que fuese y ayudando en las tareas del campo.
> 
> Las razas de los perros era precisamente para especializarlos en sus labores :
> ...



Siempre ha existido el perrillo faldero que solo servía para hacer compañía o alertar con su ladrido estridente dentro de casa 

En el cuadro del matrimonio Arnolfini sale uno


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

Fairbanks dijo:


> Siempre ha existido el perrillo faldero que solo servía para hacer compañía o alertar con su ladrido estridente dentro de casa
> 
> En el cuadro del matrimonio Arnolfini sale uno
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 587816



pues tú lo has dicho. Tenía la función de alarmar y vigilar. 

El hijo lo llevaba la mujer en el vientre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Mar 2021)

El coronavirus es una secta satánica para reemplazar al cristianismo . A estas alturas la evidencia es que es que la epidemia es una cuestión de fe . 

Una gente cree firmemente en lo que dicen los medios y otros lo rechazan diciendo que son falacias , estos últimos son los herejes o ateos y como pecadores serán condenados cuando se acabe de implantar los mandamientos . 
La vacuna es un ritual como el bautismo o la comunión y por lo tanto es un ritual sagrado con todo su ceremonial y los ceremoniales hay que seguirlos. 
En condiciones normales , vacunarse es una irrelevancia puesto que cuesta 3€ la vacuna OXFORD y cualquiera puede hacer los procedimientos médicos en su cuerpo que le de la gana , de forma privada . 



la vacunación es un ritual satánico. Señalar a las infantas como herejes por saltarse el ritual . Sólo cuesta 3€ la vacuna oxford y cualquiera debería

todo es una falacia ritualizada que sigue un guión diseñado por quien ha creado toda este ataque de ingeniería social .

De la misma manera que las mascarillas no servían para nada en todos los países y ahora son obligatorias hasta para ducharse en casa .

Recordemos que después de la terroríficas imágenes de Wuhan , los socialistas nos decían en los informativos que las mascarillas eran contraproducentes para asombro de todos . Nos decían lo de lavar las manos y que el virus se caía a un metro como bolas de plomo.

Luego cuando en España ya estábamos con la falta de respiradores en la UCI, pero siguiendo el guión, los presidentes de México , Brasil , incluso Trump , que decididamente está implicado en todo esto , decían lo mismo que los políticos europeos unas semanas antes .

Ahora el guión va con las mismas etapas , las olas , las cepas brasileñas , británica .. para no encontrarse con esas incoherencias que sólo las ve la gente despierta.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Mar 2021)

Con la desaparición de unos empleos se crearan otros, aunque no tantos como antes. Las ingenierías y el uso y mantenimiento de máquinas tienen las de ganar. También la publicidad y todo lo relacionado con ella. El trabajo manual en sector servicios y agricultura (y también a menor nivel en industria), será sustituido por máquinas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

El primer supermercado sin cajeros de Amazon ha llegado a Europa: así arranca Fresh en Londres


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> ¿ Hablamos del mismo Jobs que rechazó luchar contra el cáncer mediante la medicina convencional para seguir dietas y curaciones milagrosas ?
> 
> Un personaje cuyo éxito es proporcional a la gilipollez de sus seguidores. Un diseñador de cajas de aluminio cuyo mayor acierto en esta vida fué juntarse con Wozniak, mucho más sabio que el, y cuya unión, de ambos dos, no hace otra cosa que demostrar una de mis frases anteriores:
> 
> ...




No soy un devoto de Jobs y de Apple, pero el tiempo demostró que Jobs también era un genio, pues con su viejo amigo retirado, Jobs siguió acumulando éxito tras éxito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> N soy un devoto de Jobs y de Apple, pero el tiempo demostró que Jobs también era un genio, pues con su viejo amigo retirado, Jobs siguió acumulando éxito tras éxito.



El concepto de los móviles tal como los tenemos ahora , sin botones y pasando las pantallas con el dedo, se lo debemos a él aunque los demás le hayan copiado. 

Recordemos que no tenía carrera universitaria .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El concepto de los móviles tal como los tenemos ahora , sin botones y pasando las pantallas con el dedo, se lo debemos a él aunque los demás le hayan copiado.
> 
> Recordemos que no tenía carrera universitaria .




El concepto de pantalla táctil en un móvil ya existía, pero hay que reconocerle que él lo impulsó a la máxima potencia.


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (8 Mar 2021)

Como saquen un robot camarero se hunde definitivamente Ezpain.


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (8 Mar 2021)

Esto lo llevo yo diciendo hace mucho tiempo. *Y OJALÁ ESTE EQUIVOCADO *

1. En el siglo pasado se fomentaba la natalidad y era impensable la existencia de lobbys feministas, abortistas, lgtbis y demás. Porque hacia falta mano de obra a cascoporro. 
2. En este siglo ya no es necesaria tanta mano de obra. 
3. Se fomentan abortos, divorcios, feminismos, lgtbis, hormonacion de menores, se dice que un hombre hormonado es una mujer para que los machos se apareen con elles y no tengan hijocs, y demás ingenierias sociales. 
4. Un futuro robotizado donde cada vez habrán mas desigualdades sociales. Y el lumpen deberá ser paulatinamente vaporizado del planeta para que no se armen revueltas y los poderosos puedan seguir arriba. 
5. Las elites viviran de puta madre y tendran robots que se lo hagan todo. 


TODO son politicas neomalthusianas para reducir la población. Ya ha finales de los 80 se crearon las GUIDESTONES DE GEORGIA. POR ALGO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

Lo que han estado haciendo los empleados de banca estos años.

Salían de detrás del mostrador para llevar a la persona mayor hasta el cajero automático y enseñarle para que no tengan que atenderles personalmente la próxima vez. 

En el momento que inventen robots para engatusar a los viejos con preferentes y otros productos tóxicos, no quedará ni un sólo empleado en los bancos.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (8 Mar 2021)

Va a ser peor amigo, van a convertir a gran parte de la población en mascotas. Van a fomentar el auge del transespecismo a unos niveles inimaginables. Acordaros de este mensaje.


----------



## pocholito (8 Mar 2021)

NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:


> Esto lo llevo yo diciendo hace mucho tiempo. *Y OJALÁ ESTE EQUIVOCADO *
> 
> 1. En el siglo pasado se fomentaba la natalidad y era impensable la existencia de lobbys feministas, abortistas, lgtbis y demás. Porque hacia falta mano de obra a cascoporro.
> 2. En este siglo ya no es necesaria tanta mano de obra.
> ...




Eso lamentablemente pasara y ya esta pasando natalidad cayendo en picado para que en un futuro el paro no aumente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

pocholito dijo:


> Eso lamentablemente pasara y ya esta pasando natalidad cayendo en picado para que en un futuro el paro no aumente.



Pues no habrá cosas que hacer en la vida !!! 

El problema en España es que impiden a la gente trabajar. como en los países comunistas.

Las coacciones , los impuestos saqueadores y al mismo tiempo las enormes pensiones y subsidios todo parece indicar que por alguna razón que se me escapa, pretenden que no trabaje nadie. 

Los habitantes de España no son nada , caben todos en Wuhan .


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

este hilo te aclara todo

la mujer entra en celo 10 días después de la regla , si inicia una relación de pareja puede tener un embarazo psicológico . Ciclo estral gorilas


----------



## Vayavaya (8 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Todos los trabajos relacionados con conducir* desde taxis, autobuses, trenes , aviones gracias al GPS , ( todavía más sofisticado que el que hay ahora) harán prescindible incluso peligroso dejar a un humano al volante .



Esto tardará. Todavía hoy hay ascensoristas y camioneros de confianza.


----------



## Adhoc (8 Mar 2021)

8M OCHOM <-> MOCHO


----------



## Rescatador (9 Mar 2021)

El futuro es de las profesiones que todavía no existen








*Yo seré inspector de cuarentena*

*¿Qué hará? *Establecerá un perímetro de seguridad en caso de un brote epidémico mientras se identifica el agente patógeno.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda*? Las epidemias transmitidas por virus de animales, como mutaciones de gripe, y la amenaza del bioterrorismo generalizarán los centros de control y prevención de enfermedades, como el de Atlanta (EE.UU.), donde se guardan repositorios de virus, bacterias y parásitos en caso de precisar vacunaciones masivas, con equipos de respuesta de emergencia.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Serán brigadas estacionales o a tiempo completo, en función del problema. Los agentes trabajarán en turnos cortos para evitar su propio contagio. Recibirán adiestramiento psicológico para manejar situaciones de estrés. Establecerán puntos de control, protocolos de descontaminación y zonas de evacuación.
*¿Qué estudiará?* Disciplinas como medicina, biología sanitaria, microbiología, epidemiología y veterinaria serán viveros profesionales. También militares con experiencia NBQ (en la guerra nuclear, biológica y química). El inspector de cuarentenas ofrecerá un servicio similar al de los agentes de aduanas especializados en bioseguridad en puertos y aeropuertos. El Instituto de Patógenos Emergentes de la Icahn School of Medicine (Nueva York) es un centro mundial de referencia en esta especialidad.

*Yo seré agricultora vertical*

*¿Qué hará?* Cultivará verduras en edificios y rascacielos que funcionarán como grandes invernaderos en altura.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* Porque en el año 2030 la población mundial superará los 8300 millones de habitantes, 1200 millones más que ahora. Y la mayoría vivirá en ciudades. Harán falta nuevos terrenos cultivables con una extensión mayor que Brasil para alimentarlos. Una solución será la agricultura vertical. Cultivos hidropónicos (sin suelo, en soluciones acuosas), tapizando las paredes y tejados con un entramado de mallas y tuberías. Un edificio de 30 plantas podría alimentar a diez mil personas. La idea es que las ciudades sean fértiles y se autoabastezcan.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Tendrá que programar el riego por goteo, revisar los paneles solares de la calefacción, monitorear las condiciones atmosféricas, cosechar, comercializar los productos El objetivo es que el consumidor sea local o de kilómetro cero para minimizar la huella de carbono por el transporte en camiones frigoríficos y evitar el sobrecoste de los intermediarios.
*¿Qué estudiará?* España es líder mundial en tecnologías hidropónicas y de invernadero. En esta campo son punteras la Universidad de Almería, con Grado en Ingeniería Agrícola, y la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena (Murcia), con Grado en Ingeniería de la Hortofruticultura. Otra opción es el posgrado en Ciencias Ambientales en la Universidad de Columbia (EE.UU.), donde Dickson Despommier al que se considera el padre de la agricultura vertical es profesor de Salud Pública y Ambiental.

*Yo seré nanomédica*

*¿Qué hará?* Aplicará la nanotecnología el nanómetro es una millonésima de milímetro a la medicina. Terapia génica, reparación de tejidos, tratamientos oncológicos a la carta…
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* Las nuevas terapias tendrán escala molecular. Por ejemplo, se construirán microrrobots capaces de buscar y destruir células tumorales, o de regenerar músculos, o de disolverse en la sangre con una carga de antibióticos. Los nanosistemas de liberación de fármacos transportarán los medicamentos directamente a las células diana y reducirán su acumulación en las sanas, disminuyendo su toxicidad.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Líderará un equipo donde habrá cirujanos y farmacéuticos, y se coordinará con ingenieros en nanomateriales y expertos en mecánica, electricidad o imagen microscópica. Pasará consulta, diseñará soluciones concretas para cada paciente y supervisará la intervención en el quirófano.
*¿Qué estudiará?* La nanomedicina ofrecerá oportunidades a médicos, ingenieros, químicos, biólogos En la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela imparte clases María José Alonso, catedrática de Tecnología Farmacéutica reconocida por sus investigaciones en nanopartículas como vehículos para la aplicación de vacunas. En EE.UU., James Baker dirige el Instituto de Nanotecnología para Medicina de Míchigan.

*Yo seré ‘meteopolicía’*

*¿Qué hará?* Controlará y perseguirá actividades ilícitas que alteren la meteorología.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* El cambio climático y la escasez de agua harán surgir una delincuencia especializada en modificar los patrones meteorológicos. Estos cambios podrán poner en riesgo cosechas de las que dependen millones de vidas y ocasionar grandes fluctuaciones en los precios de cultivos estratégicos – cereales, café, cacao…- , para especular en los mercados.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Inspeccionará actividades sospechosas mediante el análisis en tiempo real de los datos recopilados por drones y sensores en tierra. El objetivo es perseguir a los ladrones de nubes, que durante décadas formaron parte del folclore conspiranoico y que en 2030 tendrán a su disposición un arsenal de agentes químicos y biológicos. En la actualidad ya se usan cohetes de yoduro de plata para estimular la lluvia.
*¿Qué estudiará?* El Máster en Geofísica y Meteorología de la Universidad Complutense, por ejemplo. Los ‘meteopolicías’ formarán equipo con agentes dedicados al contraterrorismo. En la Universidad de Ginebra (Suiza), el profesor Jean-Pierre Wolf ya trabaja en la alteración de la meteorología mediante láser de onda ultracorta, capaz de evitar el granizo.

*Yo construiré coches alternativos*

*¿Qué hará?* Diseñará y fabricará transportes con materiales y combustibles alternativos.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* Porque la tecnología de nanotubos de carbono, material que soporta enormes fuerzas tensiles, permitirá crear vehículos más resistentes y ligeros. Además, se habrán abaratado los coches híbridos enchufables y _fuel cell_ (con celdas de combustible de hidrógeno y oxígeno). En la década de los veinte comenzará el declive de la extracción de petróleo. Las ecobicicletas que no necesitan pedaleo se pondrán de moda.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* La mayoría del desarrollo tendrá lugar en los departamentos de I+D de los fabricantes de automóviles actuales. Pero habrá _start-ups_ fuera de la industria, en especial con nuevos combustibles y baterías. El diseño sobre plano, la integración de los diferentes subsistemas, la manufactura de las piezas y los ensayos en carretera consumirán la mayor parte de la jornada.
*¿Qué estudiará?* El Grado en Diseño Industrial y el Grado en Ingeniería del Automóvil de la Universidad Nebrija, en Vigo. También se puede seguir un itinerario relacionado con la Ingeniería de los Materiales en la Politécnica de Madrid, con diseño en 3D y prácticas en empresas. Audi y Toyota usan las 24 horas de Le Mans como banco de pruebas para sus prototipos híbridos y eléctricos.

*Yo seré trabajadora social de redes*

*¿Qué hará?* Dará apoyo moral y psicológico a los marginados de las redes sociales.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* Porque en 2030 llegará al poder la primera generación de nativos digitales. No habrá distinción entre la vida real y la virtual, ya que el acceso a las redes, a través de_ smartphones_, tabletas, gafas, electrodomésticos e incluso aplicaciones insertadas en el cerebro, permitirá una simbiosis entre experiencia digital y física. Viviremos en red y quedarse fuera equivaldrá a una muerte civil.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Atenderá a los parias del nuevo orden digital. Aunque se habrá perdido en gran medida la privacidad, seguirá habiendo víctimas de ciberacoso, _sexting_, espionaje, difamaciones, burlas, adicciones, _mobbing…_ Además, habrá marginados voluntarios que se alejarán de las redes y a los que deberán reconducir si intentan volver. Las empresas estarán muy pendientes de su reputación digital y el trabajador social deberá mitigar el estrés que provocará la publicidad viral negativa en las plantillas.
*¿Qué estudiará? *Psicólogos especialistas en relaciones grupales y trastornos de la conducta. Ya hay cátedras de ciberpsicología, como la de Kent Norman en la Universidad de Maryland, experto en _computer rage_, sentimientos de frustración por el uso de las tecnologías. También hay cursos de computación afectiva en el MIT Media Lab, en Massachusetts.

*Yo seré ‘biohacker’*

*¿Qué hará? *Alterará el ADN de plantas, animales y seres humanos para crear nuevos virus benéficos (mejorar cosechas y vacunas) o criminales.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* Porque los códigos genéticos se podrán traducir y piratear como se hace ahora con el lenguaje binario de los ordenadores. El transhumanismo, esto es, la creencia de que es factible y deseable alterar la información genética para crear un ser superior, ya no será una utopía. Muchos profesores de Informática de la universidad vendrán de movimientos _underground_.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* La mayoría de los genomas de los seres vivos serán de acceso público, pero sus alteraciones podrán patentarse. Las dudas éticas sobre la creación de nuevas especies y cíborgs quedarán en segundo plano. Algunos
_hackers_ se convertirán en celebridades, otros estarán en las listas de los delincuentes más buscados.
*¿Qué estudiará?* Muchos _biohackers_ provendrán del activismo. Otros recibirán apoyo institucional, serán financiados por farmacéuticas y compañías de agricultura transgénica o serán reclutados por las agencias de seguridad gubernamentales. Un curso de diseño en Goldsmiths (Universidad de Londres) con el bioartista Tuur Van Balen puede abrir los ojos a las implicaciones de esta disciplina.

*Yo seré gestor de avatar docente*

*¿Qué hará?* Programará la interfaz que conectará a los alumnos con sus profesores virtuales y con las empresas que ofrecen trabajo.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* El nuevo contexto educativo será multitarea, multimedia, hipertextual… Un dato: en 2019, la mitad de las enseñanzas de secundaria se impartirán _on-line_ en EE.UU.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* El papel del educador será reformulado. Pero también el de los estudiantes, cuya atención será incluso más dispersa que ahora, sin que sean penalizados por ello. Los conocimientos ya no se memorizarán, se descargarán. El profesor se convertirá en un orientador, un guía interactivo y, en muchos casos, un avatar o representación gráfica que servirá de mediador entre el programa docente y los directivos de las empresas. No impartirá asignaturas. Ayudará a que el alumno se cree su propio menú de intereses según su vocación y las necesidades del mercado.
*¿Qué estudiará?* Según Nicholas Negroponte, por un lado, los alumnos aprenderán en PC, tabletas y otros dispositivos; por otro, los ordenadores no se limitarán a enseñar, también lo aprenderán todo sobre cada alumno y lo conectarán a las empresas que ofrecen un puesto que se adecue a su perfil. Máster en la Universidad de Warwick (Reino Unido), donde es profesor Sir Ken Robinson, conocido por sus charlas en TED sobre educación.

*Yo seré consultora gerontológica*

*¿Qué hará?* El consultor de bienestar gerontológico asesorará a clientes de la tercera edad en temas médicos, psicológicos, dietéticos, legales
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* La población mayor de 80 años triplicará la actual y estará más en forma que nunca. Los ancianos dispondrán de soluciones médicas, farmacéuticas, protésicas, psiquiátricas y deportivas para seguir ‘dando guerra’. Proporcionar apoyo para que esa fase vital sea saludable reducirá, además, el coste para las arcas públicas.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Será un profesional todoterreno que no asesorará solo sobre cuidados médicos. También los ayudará con el mantenimiento del hogar, el transporte, las relaciones sociales, el ejercicio… Será también un consultor legal (legislación sobre pensiones), dietético (seguir un régimen) y motivacional. Hará de psicólogo, los ayudará con las gestiones bancarias… Su actividad no estará circunscrita a las clases adineradas, ya que sus servicios se incluirán en muchos planes de jubilación.
*¿Qué estudiará?* Enfermería y Fisioterapia son dos carreras tradicionales que están en todas las quinielas de profesiones con un futuro brillante. En este caso, más que la especialización, es conveniente optar por una estrategia holística (global). Cuantas más habilidades, mejor. desde cocina hasta musicoterapia.

*Yo seré ingeniera de órganos*

*¿Qué hará?* Fabrica órganos y extremidades mediante una combinación de ingeniería genética, regeneración de tejidos, robótica y cirugía.
*¿Por qué habrá demanda?* La medicina regenerativa ya no es la utopía del doctor Frankenstein. Los científicos creen que cada parte del cuerpo tiene células capaces de regenerarse; solo hay que ‘convencerlas’ para que crezcan. Los avances en robótica y biomateriales harán posible la sustitución de órganos y extremidades sin necesidad de trasplantes y el almacenaje de piezas de recambio.
*¿Cómo será su jornada?* Habrá picos de demanda. Por ejemplo, cuando los soldados regresen de una misión de combate. Entre la clientela también habrá deportistas lesionados y ancianos con rotura de cadera. Un riñón o un hígado podrán ser cultivados en incubadoras, mientras que un brazo precisará la integración de nanocirugía, nervios de fibra óptica, piel artificial, músculos sintéticos
*¿Qué estudiará?* El Grado y/o Máster en Ingeniería Biomédica (Barcelona, Valencia, Zaragoza, Madrid, Navarra ). Es una carrera multidisciplinar con materias como electrónica, informática, biomecánica, rehabilitación, robótica Un pionero en la ingeniería de tejidos celulares es Anthony Atala, director del Instituto Wake Forest de Medicina Regenerativa de Carolina del Norte.
*Profesiones tradicionales al alza*: farmaceúticos, mecánicos de bicicleta, conductores, jardineros, fontaneros, psicólogos, programadores de software, intérpretes, químicos, paisajistas, ecólogos, hidrólogos, geólogos, matronas, comerciales Y una carrera que nunca suele fallar. dirección y administración de empresas.


*Fuentes*

Educación hacia el empleo, cómo poner a la juventud europea a trabajar, McKinsey and Company. (*www.mckinsey.com*).
The shape of jobs to come, fast future (Posibles carreras emergentes en el horizonte de 2030). (*www.fastfuture.com*)
Future skills 2020. Informe sobre habilidades del futuro, Institute for the Future (Universidad de Phoenix). (*www.iftf.org*)
Profesiones más demandadas, U. S. Bureau Labour of Statistics. *(www.bls.gov*)
30 profesiones para 2030, Sodexo (Workplace Trends 2014). (*www.sodexousa.com*)


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Mar 2021)

La teoría nos la sabemos todos muy bien. Que si inteligencia artificial que si robots esto y lo otro...

A la hora de la verdad ya sabemos todos lo que sucede.

Al final son las personas quienen poseen la verdadera inteligencia.

El error del que abre hilo es su obsesión con tratar al hombre como si solo fuese un animal más, una especie de homínido más.

Sus rutinas mentales son las de un zoólogo, biólogo o lo que sea.


----------



## mxmanu (9 Mar 2021)

Ya veras tu que risa cuando llegue una fraguaneta a un supermercado con robots    

Compra gratis y un par de robots pa vender en la chatarra.


----------



## fran1488 (9 Mar 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> *Yo seré trabajadora social de redes*
> 
> *¿Qué hará?* Dará apoyo moral y psicológico a los marginados de las redes sociales.



Yo quiero una chortina ucraniana, que me de apoyo moral y psicológico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La teoría nos la sabemos todos muy bien. Que si inteligencia artificial que si robots esto y lo otro...
> 
> A la hora de la verdad ya sabemos todos lo que sucede.
> 
> ...



la parte de tí que no es animal , es robot y por lo serás reemplazado en breve y de esa manera podrás dedicarte a todo lo que te hace feliz , que es exactamente lo mismo que un chimpancé.


----------



## Espectrum (9 Mar 2021)

Y que ganas además!.

No va a ser para tanto como se comenta, pero si para llos puestos que no aporten ningún valor.... cajeras, administrativos, puestos de cara al público....


----------



## alward (9 Mar 2021)

Will Robots Take My job?

Web de probabilidades de que tu trabajo sea automatizado (inglés).


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Y que ganas además!.
> 
> No va a ser para tanto como se comenta, pero si para llos puestos que no aporten ningún valor.... cajeras, administrativos, puestos de cara al público....



¿ quién querría que le operase un cirujano cuando un robot será mucho más preciso ?


----------



## Mis Alaska (9 Mar 2021)

Pues se acabó follar en el trabajo!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Mar 2021)

la parte de mí que no es animal... no es ningún robot

yo no seré reemplazado, pero por la pinta tú sí lo serás

confirmas mi suposición, crees que el ser humano es un homínido como cualquier otro

si te consideras al nivel de un chimpacé... es tu problema, todo el constructo que haces en base a ello es... filfa.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> la parte de tí que no es animal , es robot y por lo serás reemplazado en breve y de esa manera podrás dedicarte a todo lo que te hace feliz , que es exactamente lo mismo que un chimpancé.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la parte de mí que no es animal... no es ningún robot
> 
> yo no seré reemplazado, pero por la pinta tú sí lo serás
> 
> ...



Eres chimpancé . De hecho , en vez de asimilar lo que te estoy contando y agradecerlo, te pones a la defensiva manteniendo tu ignorancia


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Mar 2021)

No, no soy chimpancé, tú tampoco aunque tratas de parecerlo.

Bájate del pedestal, jamás lograrás meter al ser humano en una categoría simplemente animal.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres chimpancé . De hecho , en vez de asimilar lo que te estoy contando y agradecerlo, te pones a la defensiva manteniendo tu ignorancia


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No, no soy chimpancé, tú tampoco aunque tratas de parecerlo.
> 
> Bájate del pedestal, jamás lograrás meter al ser humano en una categoría simplemente animal.



tu estúpida soberbia , te hace suponer que eres un semidios. 

Para que lo entiendas , los humanos viven en otra dimensión diferente a otras especies . Por ejemplo un delfín si te viese nadando , supondría que eres más subnormal de lo que eres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

Ya está más que resuelto el problema de la alimentación mundial , la vivienda y la energía .

De hecho hay comida para dar de comer a tres veces la población mundial . La producción de comida es infinita. si fuese necesario , Las estepas americanas , las sabanas africanas , los pantanales de donde sea ... se cultivan con trigo , arroz , con cosechadoras que trabajan solas día y noche por GPS.

Estados Unidos tiene tal excedente de trigo que regala toneladas y toneladas a países africanos . El problema es que la comida de regalo produce gente ociosa y cuando el demonio no tiene nada que hacer, mata moscas con el rabo.

La vivienda es un ladrillo encima de otro . Probablemente la forma de vida , serán camarotes como en los cruceros y servicios comunales .

La gente ya no se planteará vivir toda la vida en el mismo sitio, en la misma casa, con la misma pareja . Por lo tanto destruido el concepto de familia ¿ para qué quieres hipotecarte en una enorme casa en la que nunca estás y en la que no hay nadie ?

Lo que está pasando lógicamente es el preludio de lo que será generalizado. Las pocas mujeres que deciden ser madres, envían a sus bebés casi recién nacidos a los orfanatos llamados guarderías , ni siquiera les apetece vivir la etapa de los 3 primeros años dedicada a su bebé . Luego el niño se pasa la mayor parte de su vida en el colegio . Interactúas sólo para discusiones durante la cena y apagarle la play para que haga los deberes encerrado en su habitación.

Es probable que el papeleo para tener un hijo sea similar al que ahora se solicita para adoptar un niño . Unos algoritmos decidirán si eres candidato o candidata para ser madre en un planeta superpoblado.

Los trabajos del futuro serán entretener a la borregada para que no se maten con drogas , con peleas , con sexo


----------



## RayoSombrio (10 Mar 2021)

Pues ojalá. Estar toda la puta vida currando para unos hijos de puta que ni te valoran...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

Pueblo de Dios - Mozambique: la misión de Netía-Natete - RTVE.es

Al final del reportaje en poco segundos se ve que todos lo procedimientos son incorrectos , parece increíble que no copien con tanta información que hay en internet.

Pueblo de Dios - Pozo de salud - RTVE.es


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

Eres tú el que no entiende, evidentemente por soberbia, por eso insistes en dislocar el punto de referencia, ahora pasas del chimpancé al delfín. 

Bájate del pedestal de basura ideológica al que estás subido, insisto. 




ATARAXIO dijo:


> tu estúpida soberbia , te hace suponer que eres un semidios.
> 
> Para que lo entiendas , los humanos viven en otra dimensión diferente a otras especies . Por ejemplo un delfín si te viese nadando , supondría que eres más subnormal de lo que eres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eres tú el que no entiende, evidentemente por soberbia, por eso insistes en dislocar el punto de referencia, ahora pasas del chimpancé al delfín.
> 
> Bájate del pedestal de basura ideológica al que estás subido, insisto.



pero no te das cuenta que los humanos somos una especie recién llegada ? 

que en el continente americano no había humanos hasta hace unos cuantos miles de años y que nadie les echaba de menos ? 

de verdad no te das cuenta que si un coronavirus más letal y contagioso exterminase a todos los humanos del planeta ... el resto de las especies prosperaría y les iría mejor ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

En España hay 18 millones de puestos de trabajo, de los cuales 9 son ocupados por mujeres fértiles que ni tienen hijos e impiden que otros hombres ...


----------



## AMP (10 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero no te das cuenta que los humanos somos una especie recién llegada ?
> 
> que en el continente americano no había humanos hasta hace unos cuantos miles de años y que nadie les echaba de menos ?
> 
> de verdad no te das cuenta que si un coronavirus más letal y contagioso exterminase a todos los humanos del planeta ... el resto de las especies prosperaría y les iría mejor ?



No entiendo la finalidad del argumento, eso mismo pasaría si se exterminase al 99% de las especies, que al 1% restante le iría mejor.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

Películas que te montas para justificar ideas raras, no se si neomalthusianas, pero no le andarán lejos. 

Aunque fuese verdad que al resto de especies les fuese mejor si desaparecen los humanos sigue siendo irrelevante. 

Tú problema parte de la raíz que te he explicado, con falsas premisas de poco sirven tus informaciones y razonamientos. 



ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero no te das cuenta que los humanos somos una especie recién llegada ?
> 
> que en el continente americano no había humanos hasta hace unos cuantos miles de años y que nadie les echaba de menos ?
> 
> de verdad no te das cuenta que si un coronavirus más letal y contagioso exterminase a todos los humanos del planeta ... el resto de las especies prosperaría y les iría mejor ?


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

[


AMP dijo:


> No entiendo la finalidad del argumento, eso mismo pasaría si se exterminase al 99% de las especies, que al 1% restante le iría mejor.



Te darás cuenta rápido


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

AMP dijo:


> No entiendo la finalidad del argumento, eso mismo pasaría si se exterminase al 99% de las especies, que al 1% restante le iría mejor.



veo que no tienes mucha idea de ecología , ni biología, ni etología ... 

Sin insectos, virus y bacterias, toda la vida en la tierra desaparecería en 5 años. 

Sin humanos , todo iría mucho mejor , como lo fue hasta hace sólo unos siglos cuando los humanos invadieron todos los ecosistemas . 

Cada animal pertenece a un ecosistema como un pingüino al polo norte. 

Entiende que si no fuese por el frío que hace y la falta de recursos , este ecosistema estaría ocupado por edificios .


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

ahí lo tienes @AMP , bien rapidito y claro





ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sin humanos , todo iría mucho mejor ...


----------



## Hannibaal (10 Mar 2021)

Un presente y sobre todo un futuro infernal, eso es la sobrepoblación, el masivo desempleo por el desarrollo tecnológico y la economía industrial, inmigración masiva, sociedades rotas por las ideologias modernas, desarraigo generalizado, etc, el infierno . Yo creo que esto, este mundo no se va a sostener como anunciaron farsantes como Fukuyama, no, para nada es el fin de la historia; por un lado la competencia entre Estados y la competencia entre individuos ha favorecido y seguirá favoreciendo el mismo desarrollo tecnológico e industrial que se viene produciendo desde hace dos siglos y que ha generado la mayoría de problemas actuales, pero creo que eso (por suerte) tendrá un límite y quizás habrá un retroceso, no se puede ir contra la naturaleza humana y además existen otros factores como la posible escasez de materias primas vitales e insustituibles como puede ser el petroleo o quien sabe si alguna catastrofe de gran magnitud como la caída de un meteorito o una pandemia de verdad que acabe con mas de la mitad de la población, pero la civilización actual, por suerte, tiene los días contados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí lo tienes @AMP , bien rapidito y claro



si entendieses que tu vida es una simple chispa entre las muchas vidas que existen en este momento del espacio/tiempo ...

¿ no te das cuenta que para una manada de delfines o de elefantes , incluso para una rata de alcantarilla o un pez abisal ... lo que les importa es su propia vida y no la tuya ?







No se sabe lo que es la vida , si es energía que rodea a materia o al revés . Pero todos los individuos de cualquier especie , nacen con la ilusión de tener una vida plena , poder ser libres , vivir en armonía, encontrar agua, comida , sitio para dormir y reproducirse.

sobre la inteligencia y la conciencia animal , todos son inteligentes, no podrían sobrevivir en ecosistemas siempre al límite con depredadores acechando . Un humano no podría sobrevivir en la selva donde viven los chimpancés . Los llamados no son retrasados mentales . Algunas personas sí lo son y no podrían sobrevivir por su cuenta.

Los pulpos sienten dolor físico y emocional, revela estudio - Robotitus


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

qué te crees que me estás explicando? entiendes todo eso que cuentas?

acaso no entiendes tú que la vida, también la de todos los animales, es una simple chispa? 

qué me quieres contar?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> si entendieses que tu vida es una simple chispa entre las muchas vidas que existen en este momento del espacio/tiempo ...
> 
> ¿ no te das cuenta que para una manda de delfines o de elefantes , incluso para una rata de alcantarilla o un pez abisal ... lo que les importa es su propia vida y no la tuya ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (10 Mar 2021)

A esta no le gustan:


----------



## AMP (10 Mar 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí lo tienes @AMP , bien rapidito y claro



Dicho por un humano que sigue vivo después de soltar la frasecita. Puro postureo. 

Sentencias parecidas me las han soltado individuos que comen, beben y evitan peligros a diario, y que si viesen a un tipo venir hacia ellos cuchillo en mano y cara de mala hostia saldrían corriendo. 

Son como los conductores que se quejan del tráfico: sobran los demás, ellos no.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Dicho por un humano que sigue vivo después de soltar la frasecita. Puro postureo.
> 
> Sentencias parecidas me las han soltado individuos que comen, beben y evitan peligros a diario, y que si viesen a un tipo venir hacia ellos cuchillo en mano y cara de mala hostia saldrían corriendo.
> 
> Son como los conductores que se quejan del tráfico: sobran los demás, ellos no.



bueno, hay que tener mucho cuidado con este tipo de gente, gastan unas ideologías muy muy jodidas por venenosas y contagiosas -para los demás- porque ellos no suelen aplicarse el cuento, por lo general

irán calando esas ideas poco a poco y harán mucho mal en las nuevas generaciones, por desgracia


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2021)

*EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A MARIANO RAJOY* , se hizo para que estuviesen en el gobierno Sánchez e Iglesias para cuando soltasen el coronavirus y siguiesen las indicaciones del guion marcado , es decir , todas las chaladuras insostenibles, contradicciones y bandazos, que hemos sufrido durante este año en todos los países occidentales PARA LLEVARNOS A ALGO QUE ESTÁ POR VENIR Y QUE TODO EL MUNDO SOSPECHA : EL GRAN RESET

El Gran Reseteo: los globalistas quieren resetear la economía post-COVID - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera

Rajoy obedeció a sus jefes , y se despidió con un lacónico " LO SIENTO POR ESPAÑA " ( casi le sale decir " lo siento por los países occidentales " )

Después de haber visto con estupefacción como los amos del mundo impedían que Trump fuese presidente a pesar de ganar las elecciones , echar a Rajoy , e intentar por todos los medios destruir a VOX y cualquier otro político europeo que no sea de ideología socialcomunista ( Salvini ... )

¿ Quienes están realmente detrás de todo esto ? ¿ quién manda más que el presidente de los Estados Unidos ? Es una organización supranacional , que a veces tiene el poder en el ejército más poderoso del mundo y lo usa para arrasar países y matar a millones de inocentes como hicieron con Europa en la segunda guerra mundial .


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (12 Mar 2021)

¿Quien iba a pensar que el objetivo de la automatización era reducir la carga de trabajo?

A lo que vamos es a una profunda crisis ideológica. No habrá forma de justificar que la valía y dignidad humanas se midan por el trabajo de una persona en una sociedad con 20.000M de habitantes y 12.000.000 de puestos de trabajo.

Hablamos de automatización y destrucción del trabajo como si no se hiciera desde que el hombre puso un pie fuera de las cuevas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2021)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> ¿Quien iba a pensar que el objetivo de la automatización era reducir la carga de trabajo?
> 
> A lo que vamos es a una profunda crisis ideológica. No habrá forma de justificar que la valía y dignidad humanas se midan por el trabajo de una persona en una sociedad con 20.000M de habitantes y 12.000.000 de puestos de trabajo.
> 
> Hablamos de automatización y destrucción del trabajo como si no se hiciera desde que el hombre puso un pie fuera de las cuevas.



Un ejemplo muy clarificador : 

Mi abuelo crio a 10 hijos con sólo 4 vacas , unas ovejas , gallinas , conejos y unas tierras con las que plantaba maíz , patatas y poco más. 
Nadie les dijo que eran pobres , de hecho mis tías siempre se sintieron privilegiados . 

Cuentan que en los años de la posguerra , daban de comer gratis a docenas de personas que llegaban por la finca en lo que llaman " la cocina de abajo " . Mi abuela preparaba enormes potas de lo que fuese para llenar los estómagos de gente que no conocían de nada . 

Nunca fueron conscientes de si les faltaba algo porque se arreglaban con lo que había . 

Mis tías tuvieron 34 primos que pululamos por España ganándonos bien la vida. 

Pues bien. Un ganadero actualmente que tenga 200 vacas , trabaja tanto a pesar de tener todo automatizado , que no tiene tiempo ni ganas de tener ni un hijo. Tiene un empleado que para poder justificar su sueldo , los impuestos y los créditos para tanta inversión, tienen que deslomarse y sólo viven para trabajar. 
No tienen épocas de descanso , como era la vida en el campo antiguamente pues sólo se trabajaba en épocas de siembra y de cosecha . 
Yo recuerdo a mi abuelo con traje y corbata los domingos para ir a misa y al pueblo a tomar algo a los bares y charlar con los amigos. 

Un ganadero actual está atado como un esclavo y aún así lo más probable es que acabe cerrando y se vaya a la quiebra. 

En cualquier caso lo más resaltable es que no existirán ni los 10 hijos ni 32 nietos ni los hijos de los nietos ... de esa gente que ya no vive en los pueblos.


----------



## kicorv (15 Mar 2021)

Si se sustituye/elimina la función de otros ciudadanos, ello conlleva al sostén de los mismos sin necesidad de trabajar. De ahí las paguitas.

Si en una aldea se consiguen plantar y recoger tomates mediante una máquina, habrá que mantener luego a los que lo hacían o derivarlos a otras actividades de la aldea. Parece una idiotez, pero eso es lo que se hace de alguna forma en E.A.U., donde unos pocos son dueños del petróleo pero se reparte la ganancia en cierto modo.

Imaginaos que la aldea consigue automatizar absolutamente todo hasta el punto de que no tienen que hacer nada. Qué sería lo normal? Que se repartieran los frutos entre todos. Pero eso es una utopía.


----------



## Lian (11 Abr 2021)

Bueno, y el resumen cual es de tener todo robotizado y automatizado? como se mantendrá la humanidad y en base a que? que tipo de productos y servicios podrás adquirir y como se pagarán? Me parece bien que se sustituya a un humano en trabajos duros o de cierto esfuerzo que puede generar enfermedades o lesiones a corto/largo plazo como pasa en la industria o el campo, construcción o fabricación, pero de ahí a que lo hagan en la mayoría de los trabajos no lo veo, de que viviríamos? sobraría la tercera parte de la humanidad?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2021)

Lian dijo:


> Bueno, y el resumen cual es de tener todo robotizado y automatizado? como se mantendrá la humanidad y en base a que? que tipo de productos y servicios podrás adquirir y como se pagarán? Me parece bien que se sustituya a un humano en trabajos duros o de cierto esfuerzo que puede generar enfermedades o lesiones a corto/largo plazo como pasa en la industria o el campo, construcción o fabricación, pero de ahí a que lo hagan en la mayoría de los trabajos no lo veo, de que viviríamos? sobraría la tercera parte de la humanidad?



*seremos las mascotas de los robots.....*
y la inteligencia artificial que velará por la ínfima cantidad de población que quede .

Entendamos que si no es en esta ,es en la próxima generación ,cuando amplíen a todo el planeta las medidas de esterilización que están ensayando en España : feminismo, destrucción del concepto de familia ,hacer creer que tener hijos es algo muy caro, absorbente y problemático ,en resumen hacer perder el instinto maternal a las mujeres. 

Si a 4 mil millones de mujeres , le aplican el feminismo , al no haber hijos , en sólo 30 años nacería un 10% de la población actual . 

Cada 30 años muere una generación. Los que ahora andan por los cincuenta , sus padres rondando los 80 si no han muerto , están a punto de despedirse de la vida . 

y los cincuentones en el mejor de los casos, les quedan otros 30 años .
Si en este intervalo de tiempo se descubren métodos de ingeniería genética que permita alargar la juventud...
al mismo tiempo desarrollarán otros métodos todavía más eficaces para que no nazca más gente .


----------



## Lian (11 Abr 2021)

Va quedar un mundo precioso!


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Lista de Trabajos que serán automatizados completamente antes del año 2030 - " Iremos despidiendo al personal progresivamente sin que se den cuenta ".


* Esta es una breve lista basada en una consulta global de la red con varios artículos de varios ámbitos científicos, tecnológicos, económicos, socioculturales, etc, y que por extensión, solo pondré un breve enlace al final del mismo. Esta lista es un breve ejemplo de las profesiones que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2021)

Las personas somos individuos y por lo tanto hay mujeres inteligentes y otra no tanto igual que los hombres.

La inmensa mayoría no servimos para nada , además de comer y cagar y hacer un trabajo rutinario que en breve hará un robot o la inteligencia artificial , como tantos trabajos que ya han desaparecido.

Dentro de unos años se contará con asombro que hubo personas que pasaron toda su vida de cajeras de supermercado o en una cadena de producción de una fábrica y no darán crédito de la misma manera que ahora nos asombra lo de los negros en los campos de algodón.


Dicho lo cual exceptuando personas muy excepcionales , la mayoría somos prescindibles , pasaremos por la vida sin pena ni gloria y nadie se acordará de nosotros si es que se acuerda alguien ahora que todavía estamos vivos .

Suponiendo que los humanos por lo menos tenemos el mismo derecho a vivir nuestra vida como cualquier otro animal , es decir siguiendo las etapas biológicas que nos marca nuestro programa como especie , lo lógico es que las mujeres sean madres y los hombres sean padres que justo por eso existimos .

El problema es que sólo hay 19 millones de empleos teniendo en cuenta que muchos más de la mitad son inútiles , que han creado artificialmente para emplear a mujeres y que no sean madres .

Políticos, funcionarios , militares , en general todo el mundo que chupa de los impuestos ... son trabajos que podrían ser eliminados pero nos encontraríamos con todavía muchos más parados.



Resumiendo que por cada mujer que está trabajando renunciado a vivir su vida como hembra de la especie humana , además impide que un hombre pueda mantener a su familia . Ella gastará su sueldo en gatos y fantasías sexuales imaginando príncipes azules que se convierten en rana después de dos polvos. y de un día para otro se encontrará que es una vieja cuarentona menopáusica , gorda y arrugada , que su única familia es un pobre gato durmiendo en el sofá.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las personas somos individuos y por lo tanto hay mujeres inteligentes y otra no tanto igual que los hombres.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría no servimos para nada , además de comer y cagar y hacer un trabajo rutinario que en breve hará un robot o la inteligencia artificial , como tantos trabajos que ya han desaparecido.
> 
> ...



Esoss hijos de puta lo tienen todo planeado y bien atado


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Esoss hijos de puta lo tienen todo planeado y bien atado



una organización supranacional comandada por judíos y judíos laicos llamados masones, utilizan técnicas de ingeniería social y de sabiduría ancestral que ellos reservan y ocultan a la población , para invadir países y saquearlos sin necesidad de guerras . 
Esto se entiende mejor si imaginamos cualquier proceso de colonización de una civilización superior a otra como pudo ser la “ conquista “ de América por los españoles , los ingleses en la India , los manchúes en China o los europeos en el imperio Otomano al que destruyeron en la primera guerra mundial ... Aunque los que dirigen son los originarios del país invasor, necesitan la ayuda de una élite local , para que la población no se sienta invadida por extranjeros y obedezca sin necesidad de más guerras . 
Desde el punto de vista de los invasores siempre se ve como un acto heroico , incluso como un beneficio a la población autóctona que consideran inferior y necesitan ser dirigidos . 
“ todo el arte de la guerra se basa en el engaño, el supremo arte de la guerra es someter al enemigo sin luchar “


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (21 May 2021)

Un buen profesional jamás será superado por un robot. Otra cosa es ser un mediocre o chapucero


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Un buen profesional jamás será superado por un robot. Otra cosa es ser un mediocre o chapucero



aunque ya hay robots cirujanos capaces incluso de coser la piel de una uva , por ponerte un ejemplo radical son las cosechadoras . 

Por muy bueno que fuese un jornalero dándole a la guadaña , una simple cosechadora hace el trabajo en una mañana de un ciento de jornaleros que les llevaba varios días.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 May 2021)

La vacuna nos curara de la gran pandemia que nos asola: exceso de poblacion


----------



## Elbrujo (21 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El primer supermercado sin cajeros de Amazon ha llegado a Europa: así arranca Fresh en Londres
> 
> 
> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> ...



No digo que no pero no termino de verlo. Lk de los coches que van solo estan hacie do pruebas y cada dos por tres se cargan a alguien. Esta la cosa muy en pañales


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No digo que no pero no termino de verlo. Lk de los coches que van solo estan hacie do pruebas y cada dos por tres se cargan a alguien. Esta la cosa muy en pañales




Millones de costureras ya no existen en España , porque la confección de la ropa se hace en otros países. Igualmente muchas otras profesiones que han desaparecido como mineros y fábricas de todo tipo .

en cualquier caso , trabajos como cajeras de supermercados y de autopistas .. y todo lo que sea cobrar y que son millones de personas, desaparecerá en menos de nada con las aplicaciones de los móviles . Es que ya ni habrá dinero físico. 

La gente hará sus pedidos al supermercado a través de internet y se enviarán a su domicilio o se pasarán a buscarlos en algún tipo de almacén sin bajar del coche.


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 May 2021)

Seguro que en 18 páginas ya lo habréis dicho, pero existen ya hoteles en los que el check in se hace a través de una maquina que te imprime tu llave en una tarjeta, y a correr. Si acaso algún planito, pero la info te la buscas tú en internet.

Con el tema de la pandemia muchas cadenas han implementado 'conserjería online' para poder acceder a servicios, reservar mesa en el restaurante y tareas presenciales del recepcionista.

Hace 3 semanas me quedé en un hotel en Santiago, y desde que llegué al hotel hasta que me marché al día siguiente no vi a una sola persona del hotel. Ni en check in, en check out, ni para pedir unas toallas si hiciese falta. No me faltó nada, estuvo perfecto todo. Pero es real que se puede funcionar así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

Inviertan su dinero en comprar su tiempo de vida . 

Su valioso tiempo de juventud que nadie les devolverá por mucho dinero que acumulen. 

La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral. Piensen en los 100 libros que hay que leer antes de morir .
La satisfacción de ser dueños de tu tiempo y tener control sobre tu entorno . Disfrutar de este maravilloso mundo al que hemos llegado por casualidad . Desde ver como es un hormiguero a como se alimentan las ballenas , aunque sea en un documental . 
Subir a una montaña, aprender a bucear . Empaparse con la lluvia un día de tormenta para sentir esa ducha fría que te despierta de tu limbo.

Entender como funciona la mente y qué significa realmente estar vivo. No aplaces para una incierta vejez la vida . Es una mala inversión. 
*
El tiempo es el único objeto con el que vale la pena ser codicioso*

_Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve._


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 May 2021)

Robotaxi


----------



## imaginARIO (21 May 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (21 May 2021)

Lo de los funcionarios en España lo veo mucho más jodido. Son como los pensionistas, tócalos y tendrás una sangriada de votos de la leche.

Con respecto a lo de los coches, pues bueno, yo me siento mucho más seguro si es un conductor real el que me lleva a un sitio y no una máquina.

El avance tecnológico está al margen del moral, son dos realidades paralelas. De ahí, la selección genética, que ser irá normalizando más y más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> u valioso tiempo de juventud que nadie les devolverá por mucho dinero que acumulen.
> 
> La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral. Piensen en los 100 libros que hay que leer antes de morir .
> La satisfacción de ser due




Chip !

Llámale por su nombre


----------



## Pressak (21 May 2021)

¿Como? pero si me han dicho los rojos que hay que traer inmigración para que trabajen y nos paguen la pensión


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (21 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aunque ya hay robots cirujanos capaces incluso de coser la piel de una uva , por ponerte un ejemplo radical son las cosechadoras .
> 
> Por muy bueno que fuese un jornalero dándole a la guadaña , una simple cosechadora hace el trabajo en una mañana de un ciento de jornaleros que les llevaba varios días.



Si a producciones a gran escala te lo compro, pero para artesanías y eso no


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 May 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


>



El 'hogar'.

Único lugar de toda la película donde el poder sonríe al ciudadano.


----------



## Rompehuevos (21 May 2021)

sobran humanos y los robots un dia se cansaran y veran al humano prescindible


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (21 May 2021)

Otro de los sectores a robotizar será el ámbito de las relaciones sexoafectivas. Una vez haya sexbots bien programadas, la relación con empoderadas será innecesaria


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

Curioso que adivine lo que pasará dentro de 30 años y no sepa resolver la destrucción de las familias españolas y la crisis de natalidad entre otros muchos problemas entre graves y gravísimos del presente. 


Tampoco vio venir el coronavirus, que dijo que era sólo una gripe .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> sobran humanos y los robots un dia se cansaran y veran al humano prescindible



Es muy razonable lo que dices . 

Los robots nos verán como mascotas y tomarán decisiones por nosotros que verán como más convenientes . 

Pero es que a la gente le angustia tomar decisiones , de hecho la incertidumbre es lo que más le agobia a la gente , por eso permanece toda su vida en trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios que le comen sus mejores años. 

Obedeceremos a la inteligencia artificial de la misma manera que lo hacemos la GPS, sin sentirnos subyugados , de hecho pensaremos ingenuamente que nos están haciendo un favor. 

Los cálculos en la vida nunca se pueden prever las consecuencias . De hecho en muchas ocasiones lo que en un principio parecía una tragedia acaba siendo una gran oportunidad de cambio . 

Todo lo que pasa en la vida es para bien aunque a veces las emociones nos distraigan . 

Lo peor que puede pasarnos es morir y hasta en muchos casos es una liberación . Al fin y al cabo vamos a morir todos . Suponer que llegar a una decrepitud tiene más valor sobre todo después de una vida mal vivida , es un error , simplemente se alargó el sufrimiento .


----------



## max power (21 May 2021)

En el tema sanitario ni de coña.

En otros campos, no se.


----------



## redon18 (21 May 2021)

La pregunta es, ¿a qué se resumirá la existencia y la función del ser humano si es un robot el que suplanta?? si ya no trabaja, tendrá que hacer de cerdito en una granja y ser un futuro producto cárnico para satanistas


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2021)

max power dijo:


> En el tema sanitario ni de coña.
> 
> En otros campos, no se.



En el tema sanitario será uno de los primeros porque se cambiará el paradigma.

Entre otros conceptos aberrantes que hemos asumido como normales, está alargar la decrepitud y alargar las enfermedades simplemente para aplazar un poco la muerte irremediable a cambio de un sufrimiento y una tortura que no tiene ningún sentido.

Bueno sí .
la única finalidad de esa trama financiera qué es la medicina, es el saqueo a través de la sanidad pública , el mayor de los sumideros del dinero de los esclavos.

Hacer trabajar toda la vida a la borregada, con la absurda suposición de que en la decrepitud alguien va a alargar un poco ese estado, es un mal negocio para el esclavo pero un enorme beneficio para las elites extractivas.


Es el mayor engaño después del cielo y el infierno


----------



## vincent anton freeman (21 May 2021)

Un taxi autónomo produce un atasco al bloquearse con unos conos


Un taxi autónomo bloqueó una carretera en Arizona después de confundirse con un carril




www.sport.es


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 May 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En 2100 solo habrán unos pocos cientos de millones de humanos, viviendo como los de la peli de wall-e, las máquinas nos harán todo y la vida social será virtual, porque fuera no se podrá habitar.



Sí sí, los africanos duplicándose cada generación y dentro de 79 años seremos nueve veces menos, esas matemáticas...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (22 May 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Sí sí, los africanos duplicándose cada generación y dentro de 79 años seremos nueve veces menos, esas matemáticas...



En 2078 habrá un virus supermortal ya veras


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Sí sí, los africanos duplicándose cada generación y dentro de 79 años seremos nueve veces menos, esas matemáticas...





Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Sí sí, los africanos duplicándose cada generación y dentro de 79 años seremos nueve veces menos, esas matemáticas...



Mucho ojo que por lo menos la población occidental será aniquilada en esta generación. 

Si todas las hembras son esterilizadas ( por ingeniería social ) , lógicamente no son los hijos los que reemplazan a los padres sino los extranjeros. 

Esta es una invasión de libro , simplemente lo están haciendo a través de trucos de psicología de masas 






Bill Gates esteriliza mosquitos. Las plagas de palomas se solucionan esterilizando a las hembras . NO ESTÁN VACUNANDO ESTÁN ESTERILIZANDO A LA POBLACI


El plan de Bill Gates de exterminio de los occidentales , es el mismo que hace con los mosquitos . Bill Gates paga para crear y liberar a millones de mosquitos mutantes. Oxitec, una empresa británica financiada por Bill Gates que se dedica a la prevención de casos de enfermedades transmitidas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (22 May 2021)

Mverete


----------



## max power (22 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el tema sanitario será uno de los primeros porque se cambiará el paradigma.
> 
> Entre otros conceptos aberrantes que hemos asumido como normales, está alargar la decrepitud y alargar las enfermedades simplemente para aplazar un poco la muerte irremediable a cambio de un sufrimiento y una tortura que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> ...



Eso no tiene nada que ver con los robots.
Para no atender a gente, no hace falta tecnologia. No hace falta nada, de hecho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Wasap es algo reciente , se ha popularizado hace unos 5 años y ahora te parece imprescindible
> 
> Youtube creemos que lleva ahí toda la vida y tiene poco más de 10 años
> 
> ...



la elevadísima productividad actual gracias a la tecnología y a las máquinas , es más que suficiente para que todos los españoles vivan bien en sus casas, con su familia numerosas, sin necesidad de ser esclavos y vivir siempre endeudados.

Eso podría suceder si España no fuese un país ocupado y saqueado constantemente a través de trucos de ingeniería financiera.
Los políticos son los delegados y sicarios de esos criminales que controlan la economía y que fueron los que ganaron la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La esclavitud de los españoles sirve para darle valor al dinero fiduciario para beneficio de las elites extractivas.

El dinero no existe .es un invento no está respaldado en nada. sólo en el compromiso de los estados , de pagar las deudas adquiridas como ahora en el caso del coronavirus.

Al tener a la gente hipotecada no les queda más remedio que seguir dando vueltas a la noria, los impuestos son el equivalente a 6 meses al año de la vida de las personas, trabajando gratis para ellos.

Sí como en el caso actual la población llega a ahorrar demasiado dinero provocan una inflación para destruir la economía y volver a empezar de cero.


Para que la población acepte ese grado extremo de esclavitud , y de vidas mal vividas , no educan a los niños en el colegio sino que los doman . No enseñan sabiduría sino conceptos técnicos que solo sirven llenar las cabezas de tonterías que además se olvidan inmediatamente.

Poco le importa a una cajera de supermercado saber hacer ecuaciones de segundo grado si es que llegase a saber hacerlas.
De hecho si pretenden traer cientos de miles de moros y negros que no sabe ni el idioma , es bastante significativo de lo que ven en las personas.

Lo único que buscan es que los niños permanezcan sentados durante 7 horas sin moverse atemorizados por la figura de poder. Son sencillos trucos de entrenamiento animal.

ya quisieran las élites criminales hacer un continuo entre la obligación de ir al colegio y la obligación de ir al trabajo hasta que el esclavo muera.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 May 2021)

Ningún robot podrá nunca jamás hacer lo mas bonito que hay en esta bida y es CONTAGIAR CON EL VIRUS DEL SIDA.

tañuec


----------



## vincent anton freeman (25 May 2021)

Guardería mientras halla niños... cuantos menos niños menos profesores


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la elevadísima productividad actual gracias a la tecnología y a las máquinas , es más que suficiente para que todos los españoles vivan bien en sus casas, con su familia numerosas, sin necesidad de ser esclavos y vivir siempre endeudados.
> 
> Eso podría suceder si España no fuese un país ocupado y saqueado constantemente a través de trucos de ingeniería financiera.
> Los políticos son los delegados y sicarios de esos criminales que controlan la economía y que fueron los que ganaron la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> ...



¿Cómo escapar de esa esclavitud sistemica de la puta matrix?

NECESITO RESPUESTAS


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ¿Cómo escapar de esa esclavitud sistemica de la puta matrix?
> 
> NECESITO RESPUESTAS



La inmensa mayoría de habitantes del planeta viven de forma normal .

sólo los españoles y cuatro imbéciles más en Occidente y otros países occidentalizados, es decir saqueados y dominados por los judíos, viven como esclavos


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de habitantes del planeta viven de forma normal .
> 
> sólo los españoles y cuatro imbéciles más en Occidente y otros países occidentalizados, es decir saqueados y dominados por los judíos, viven como esclavos



y por eso quieren venir todos a occidente?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> y por eso quieren venir todos a occidente?



☝ nunca intentes ganar por la fuerza lo que puedes ganar por la mentira.

Sánchez

Maquiavelo

Sun Tzu


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> y por eso quieren venir todos a occidente?



Es un espejismo.
la mayoría de la gente vive feliz en su patria con su modo de vida y no lo cambiaría por el tuyo.

Pero son ellos los que viven de forma correcta , incluso en una tribu africana no se cambiarían por tu modo de vida, puesto que ellos son los que tienen hijos y tú no .es decir ellos son los que tienen una vida normal.

Para que se entienda fácilmente, es como los pingüinos que viven en el Polo Sur a pesar de las tormentas a 50 grados bajo cero , o los pingüinos que viven en un habitáculo de Faunia con la comida asegurada


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (27 May 2021)

El fin de los conductores está a la vuelta de la esquina


Los camiones autónomos están cambiando rápidamente la industria de los Estados Unidos. Ahora una nueva línea muestra un ahorro del 46% de tiempo sobre los camioneros humanos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Terminus (27 May 2021)

Viva la penestroika dijo:


> El ninismo y el muertohambrismo es la forma de vida del futuro...



Los hijos del socialismo...


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (27 May 2021)

El ser humano ya se alejó de su naturaleza cuando dejó de ser nómada y cazador recolector. Una vez se reduzca la población a un máximo sostenible con un buen nivel de vida y los recursos estén garantizados la tecnología nos proporcionará las herramientas para expandirnos por otros planetas y afrontar nuevos propósitos


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (27 May 2021)

De momento las poblaciones que se reducen son en Europa y parte de Asia pero ya acabarán haciéndolo también en el resto, de hecho en muchos países aunque está por encima de la de reemplazo no es tan alta como en décadas anteriores .
Y no todos los países son como la UE para aceptar las agendas globalistas. La tecnología no es mala, todo depende del uso que se le dé. También gracias a Internet, mucha gente puede vivir de creación de contenidos, vender sus productos, etc sin tener que poner el culo a editoriales, discográficas y otros gigantes mediaticos del pasado. Y muchos de los peores empleos dejarán de "necesitar" mano de obra importada


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2021)

Llega el primer supermercado sin cajas (y sin colas) de Europa: así es el nuevo Continente Labs


El desarrollador tecnológico Sensei y la compañía portuguesa de alimentación Sonae MC, actual propietaria de la marca Continente, han inaugurado el primer supermercado autónomo de Europa. Bautizado como Continente Labs, esta tienda facilita la compra a través de una aplicación móvil. Es un...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ayer-en-las-cajas-del-hipermercado-carrefour.1563722/https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ayer-en-las-cajas-del-hipermercado-carrefour.1563722/


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2021)

aunque el concepto de inteligencia se está replanteando constantemente y ahora más que nunca, nos estamos dando cuenta que gente que parecía " inteligente " no lo es y al revés

todos los sabios desde tiempo inmemorial al distinguido claramente lo que es la adquisición de datos , que te dan los demás ( la cultura difusa que crea la cosmovisión del individuo ) de la sabiduría innata como especie, en nuestro caso , por un lado la astucia e hiperactividad de los monos que saltan de rama en rama y por el otro la sensatez y prudencia que hace que algunos lleguen a viejos rodeados de nietos y amigos .

todas las hembras están destinadas a ser madres , pero no todos los machos. De ellos depende la evolución de la especie al competir entre sí . Si como pasa en algunas especies de lagartijas que viene en islas , que son capaces de reproducirse las hembras y no existen los machos .. todas son clónicas , exactamente iguales y por lo tanto no evolucionan . un cambio medioambiental las extinguirá

la forma más fácil de entender el concepto, es una persona que hubiese caído de un barco en alta mar , o en un naufragio y luchase por mantenerse a flote. Si casualmente llegase un grupo de delfines mirarían con compasión como pierde la vida y concluirían que esa especie es tonta y débil incapaz de sobrevivir

no hay mucha diferencia entre un humano , un delfín , un lobo, un jabalí o una rata...todos somos parientes descendientes de los peces. todos hacemos estrategias y conjeturas para tomar buenas decisiones previendo los acontecimientos futuros recordando del pasado , teniendo en cuenta que los ecosistemas están llenos de peligros y depredadores y que cada día es una aventura peligrosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

Noticia: - Marruecos le cede el pastel goloso de "paso del estrecho" por 2° año a PUERTOS de Francia e Italia


Nuevo palo a Hezpanistan...desde Marroco... Hasta TVE ha reconocido la jugada maestra del pais vecino que por segundo año y casualmente ahora en medio de una crisis diplomática entre los dos paises casi al borde de la ruptura, alegando razones sanitarias, ( cuando Francia e Italia no están...




www.burbuja.info





¿ no os parece que pasa algo como que en España nadie se preocupa de generar ingresos ?

Que da igual que se desmantelen las industrias, astilleros , fábricas de ropa y de calzado , minas , pesca ... como si viviésemos del aire ?

Infinidad de formas de ganarse la vida han desaparecido y en los próximos años ya será la hecatombe .

Por poner un ejemplo que nadie tiene en cuenta : los revelados de fotos que era una industria millonaria y que daba empleo a decenas de miles de personas . También la venta de cámaras que ahora ya nadie compra porque los móviles incluso hacen mejores fotos .

Los reportajes de comunión y bodas que ya nadie es creyente ni nadie se casa a lo grande .

Son cambios demasiado radicales y en poco tiempo que estamos asumiendo con indiferencia .


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (8 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Noticia: - Marruecos le cede el pastel goloso de "paso del estrecho" por 2° año a PUERTOS de Francia e Italia
> 
> 
> Nuevo palo a Hezpanistan...desde Marroco... Hasta TVE ha reconocido la jugada maestra del pais vecino que por segundo año y casualmente ahora en medio de una crisis diplomática entre los dos paises casi al borde de la ruptura, alegando razones sanitarias, ( cuando Francia e Italia no están...
> ...



Digamos que metafóricamente, el meteorito ha caído, la mayoría de organismos y especialmente los grandes dinosaurios (industrias con tecnología obsoleta) desaparecen y los pocos que logran adaptarse o tienen un nicho muy específico se quedan para sí el nuevo mundo. Aparecen trabajos que ya no dependen de jefes ni oficinas,creadores de contenido que se promocionan sin el apoyo de los medios tradicionales, nuevas competiciones como E sports suplanta a los deportes físicos, etc.


----------



## trellat (8 Jun 2021)

Entonces ... ¿Quién va a consumir?


----------



## Gorkako (8 Jun 2021)

Pero los coches van a volar como los de regreso al futuro o no?


----------



## trellat (8 Jun 2021)

pocholito dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los trabajadores de banca todos sustituidos por app o online, gasolineras sin empleados, agencias de viajes online y así *cajas autopago* muchas de las profesiones desapareceran salvo aquellas que sean muy polivalentes las sanitarias y algo de mecanica



Tengo por ley cuando voy a Leroy merlin o algun sitio de esos jamas hacerle el trabajo a la cajera de turno.
Esto es consumo responsable y lo demas tonterias.

Aun así me hierve la sangre cuando veo decenas de sunormales en esas cajas autopago. Cuando les pongan sobre la mesa la hamburguesa sintetica o de grillos lo lamentaran.
O no...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (8 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *Policías , fuerzas de seguridad del estado y vigilantes*, no serán necesarios puesto que la población estará vigilada en cada uno de sus pasos . Su propio móvil dará toda la información a falta del famoso microchip . Además miles de cámaras vigilarán todos los rincones teniendo en cuenta que cada una de las personas , con su propio teléfono es otro ojo del gran hermano vigilando a los demás .
> Un carnet por puntos , si te portas mal te quitará beneficios sociales que serán la forma de hacer que la gente obedezca como un refuerzo positivo.
> ...



Dios le hoyga, que ya están tardando mucho. Estoy cansado de remar.


----------



## XRL (8 Jun 2021)

no caera esa breba


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

trellat dijo:


> Entonces ... ¿Quién va a consumir?



por eso quieren exterminarnos 

Mas de la mitad de la población actual , son extranjeros a los que hacen pasar por españoles y millones de españoles ( vascos, catalanes y en general de todo el país adoctrinados ) dicen ser extranjeros.

Cuando murió Franco y asesinaron a Carrero Blanco , en España había 35 millones de habitantes. Familias que tenían una media de 4 hijos .

Desde la fecha, como todo el mundo sabe, sólo muy pocas mujeres autóctonas han sido madres .

Por lo tanto si multiplicamos unos 400 mil muertos cada año x 46 años nos da 18 millones y medio de españoles muertos.

Las cuentas están claras : Si a los 46 millones actuales , restamos los muertos y no han nacido niños ¿ de dónde sale tanta gente ?

Una secta antinatalista se ha apoderado de la mente de los españoles .

A través de múltiples métodos de ingeniería social , como el feminismo , las leyes viogen, el lavado de cerebro a las niñas en los colegios , los guiones de las series , la promoción de ídolos juveniles , la denigración de la mujer como madre y esposa ....

además de instituciones financiadas por el gobierno , están obsesionados con que las mujeres no tengan hijos , que aborten las embarazadas, que la gente tenga miedo a casarse y destruir las familias ya consolidadas.

La bomba gay, es hacer creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es comportarse como los gays, follar durante un tiempo y luego cambiar de pareja. Es una forma de drogar a la población para que se le pase una etapa crucial de su vida y que no tiene marcha atrás .

*Sociedad Española de Contracepción – SEC*






sec.es


*La Sociedad Española de Contracepción (SEC)* es una sociedad científica y profesional que tiene como fines el asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico de los métodos contraceptivos y su relación con la salud reproductiva formativa y divulgativa. Pertenecen a la SEC Médicos/as Ginecólogos/as, Atención Primaria, Enfermeria, Matronas y otros profesionales que se han mostrado interesados en la Salud Sexual y Reproductiva.

Desde la SEC se ofrece, especialmente, una amplia labor de *asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico *de los métodos anticonceptivos.

Para el cumplimiento de sus fines la SEC realiza numerosas actividades como congresos nacionales y autonómicos, cursos de formación, Máster, investigación y estudios a través de su Observatorio de Salud Sexual y Reproductiva, Conferencias de Consenso, publicaciones, encuentros con los medios de comunicación, manifiestos, documentación científica, etc.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Jun 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En 2100 solo habrán unos pocos cientos de millones de humanos, viviendo como los de la peli de wall-e, las máquinas nos harán todo y la vida social será virtual, porque fuera no se podrá habitar.



¿Por qué no podrá haber vida social en el exterior?


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El feminismo es una secta satánica *puesto que es contraria a los más básicos valores morales y biológicos de la especie humana .
> 
> lo interesante es saber por qué se financia y promueve en solo una ínfima parte de la población mundial , en s determinados países como España mientras el resto del planeta las mujeres siguen siendo normales , es decir : madres y esposas ( la hembra de la especie humana )
> 
> ...



La natalidad ha caído y seguirá cayendo en todo el mundo.
Incluso en países como Bangladesh, Pakistán o India, están esterilizando a muchos hombres y mujeres. Por otro lado, las tasas de fertilidad en países como Emiratos Árabes Unidos o Arabia Saudí ya no llegan al reemplazo. Y en América Latina no llega al nivel de reemplazo prácticamente ningún país hoy en día, salvo Guatemala, Haití y Bolivia, y en esos las tasas de fertilidad bajando año a año y acercándose al nivel de reemplazo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La natalidad ha caído y seguirá cayendo en todo el mundo.
> Incluso en países como Bangladesh, Pakistán o India, están esterilizando a muchos hombres y mujeres. Por otro lado, las tasas de fertilidad en países como Emiratos Árabes Unidos o Arabia Saudí ya no llegan al reemplazo. Y en América Latina no llega al nivel de reemplazo prácticamente ningún país hoy en día, salvo Guatemala, Haití y Bolivia, y en esos las tasas de fertilidad bajando año a año y acercándose al nivel de reemplazo.



y tú te lo crees. 

Lo mismo que el coronatimo .

Créeme que
1. 400 millones de chinos 
2.000 millones de hindúes y paquistaníes 
2. 000 millones de africanos 
y resto de indigenistas .. por pocos hijos que tengan son muchos más que los que tienen un millón de españolas en edad reproductiva que prefieren tener gatos en vez de hijos .


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y tú te lo crees.
> 
> Lo mismo que el coronatimo .
> 
> ...



¿Y qué datos de tasas de fertilidad quieres que me crea? ¿Los que tú supones?
En países como Colombia o Chile están haciende auténticos esfuerzos por seguir rebajando las tasas de fertilidad en general, en todos los rangos de edad, y evitar los embarazos adolescentes.
Las políticas de control de natalidad se están implantando en todo el mundo.
Ningún país podrá sobrevivir si no controlan la natalidad. Eso lo sabe hasta el más tonto.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no podrá haber vida social en el exterior?



Estará el COVID ZERO y la atmósfera será irrespirable


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y qué datos de tasas de fertilidad quieres que me crea? ¿Los que tú supones?
> En países como Colombia o Chile están haciende auténticos esfuerzos por seguir rebajando las tasas de fertilidad en general, en todos los rangos de edad, y evitar los embarazos adolescentes.
> Las políticas de control de natalidad se están implantando en todo el mundo.
> Ningún país podrá sobrevivir si no controlan la natalidad. Eso lo sabe hasta el más tonto.



Engañan a la gente porque os dejáis engañar . 

confundes cifras absolutas con relativas . Las estadísticas aún que fuesen ciertas , son falsas . 

Hacen creer que países como España son equivalentes a China , cuando en España o Suecia, son 4 chaladas castradas y en china hay 700 millones de mujeres en edad reproductiva .


*cifra absoluta* = *cifra relativa cifra absoluta* En forma general puede decirse que una *cifra relativa* es una cantidad que está referida a otra que se usa como base de comparación. Se obtiene del cociente de dos *cifras absolutas* y no tiene unidad de medida.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Engañan a la gente porque os dejáis engañar .
> 
> confundes cifras absolutas con relativas . Las estadísticas aún que fuesen ciertas , son falsas .
> 
> ...



Ni cifras absolutas ni relativas. Está claro que en China hay más de mil millones de personas y aunque la tasa de fertilidad no suba de 1,6 hijos por mujer, nacerán muchos más chinos que en España españoles.
Eso está claro. No veo el engaño por ninguna parte.
Japón asumió que su población va a disminuir bastante en las próximas décadas. Países como Bulgaria o Rumanía, también perderán mucha población en las próximas décadas a causa del descenso de nacimientos. Pues quizá les venga bien para evitar el desempleo masivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ni cifras absolutas ni relativas. Está claro que en China hay más de mil millones de personas y aunque la tasa de fertilidad no suba de 1,6 hijos por mujer, nacerán muchos más chinos que en España españoles.
> Eso está claro. No veo el engaño por ninguna parte.
> Japón asumió que su población va a disminuir bastante en las próximas décadas. Países como Bulgaria o Rumanía, también perderán mucha población en las próximas décadas a causa del descenso de nacimientos. Pues quizá les venga bien para evitar el desempleo masivo.



Parece increíble que no lo veáis . 

¿ cuántos hijos tenía tu abuelo a tú edad ? 

no te has preguntado por qué te han castrado y te da igual ?


----------



## hortera (8 Jun 2021)

te pillas una nave espacial de segunda mano y a vagar por el espacio, mejor que vivir en un piso en España lleno de ruidos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jun 2021)

todos ninis y con RBU


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Jun 2021)

EL MOMENTO ES AHORA

CARPE DIEM

COLLIGE, VIRGO, ROSA

EL MAÑANA NO EXISTE

HAY QUE VIVIR EL PRESENTE. 

PORQUE COMO TE AMARGUES PENSANDO EN EL FUTURO TE VAS A CREAR UNA ANSIEDAD DE PUTA MADRE

¿CÓMO DISFRUTAR EL PRESENTE? HACIENDO COSAS QUE AMAS A DIARIO, EN MI CASO INYECTARME CAFEINA EN VENA, ESCUCHAR ROCK A TODA CASTAÑA EN EL COCHE, DARLE A LAS MANCUERNAS, ESTAR DE RISAS CON LOS COLEGAS ETC ETC ETC ETC


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Noticia: - Se desploma la natalidad en 2021: Un 6% menos que en 2020, un 50% menos que en 2016


NO Money NO Child, Baby. Por eso en mali paren de 15 en 15 No se tienen hijos porque os han infantilizado y subnormalizado hasta lo grotesco. Teneis una puta edad mental de parvulito, como para poneros a procrear, y peor, a criar




www.burbuja.info






Al margen que este proceso esté diseñado para el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles , de la misma manera que la creación artificial de los nacionalismos catalán y vascos para diluir España , lo que está pasando es que están deconstruyendo a las niñas como futuras hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en hombres sin pene . Hacen que no adquieran su instinto maternal al enviarlas a las guarderías y luego en los colegios les insisten que son igual que los niños . Las diferencias estéticas, en su imaginación son para follar , por eso es lo mismo en el nuevo imaginario una mujer que un travesti puesto que es lo mismo una vagina estéril que un culo peludo .

" la bomba gay " es hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante unos días o semanas y luego cambiar cuando el furor desaparece. Se convierten en esclavos del deseo y no conciben otra forma de vida puesto que el intervalo entre relación y relación es sufrimiento . Solo calman su ansia mientras follan como animales en celo .

Lo que nos hace humanos es aprovechar nuestro intelecto para las infinitas posibilidades que nos da ser la especie más inteligente, pero cuando la única prioridad es follar y comer , no nos diferenciamos en nada de cualquier simio.

Se sabe de sobra que en primates que no son criados por sus madres , la impronta , las conexiones neuronales son erróneas y en la edad adulta tienen parafilias y son incapaces de reproducirse , que es lo que está pasando a los españoles. La gran mayoría están trastornados y trastornadas en el aspecto sexual , que lo usan como droga al no entender su verdadera finalidad y su relativa importancia .

Los gorilas que son criados con biberón, las hembras si son inseminadas artificialmente rechazan y aplastan a sus hijos recién nacidos porque no saben que hacer y los machos se pasan todo el tiempo de adultos chupando el pulgar.

Casualmente encontré este vídeo de unos parientes nuestros que tienen nuestros mismos esquemas de vida y fíjense en el mono pequeño como a falta de madre se pasa todo el tiempo chupando el pulgar.






*Most Cutest World! Obedient Molly Donal & Little Zuji Organized Sitting In Basket Wait Mom Feed Milk*
Most Cutest World! Obedient Molly Donal & Little Zuji Organized Sitting In Basket Wait Mom Feed Milk




fb.watch

*Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva*
No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. ) El mismo fenómeno se da...




www.burbuja.info


*LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..*
LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, EL CORTISOL que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas tantos hijos con tu misma genética. Es un mecanismo evolutivo para diversificar los genes de los individuos del grupo. lo que realmente buscan las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> EL MOMENTO ES AHORA
> 
> CARPE DIEM
> 
> ...




Bueno , debes prepararte emocionalmente para el mundo que está por venir . 

No dejes que te conviertan en robot . Debes entender lo que significa estar vivo aprendiendo de los sabios . 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjgHGAoDMD0ERDJctpem1vA/videos





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7aUZQsKt9EsdTFanE_ORcg


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Parece increíble que no lo veáis .
> 
> ¿ cuántos hijos tenía tu abuelo a tú edad ?
> 
> no te has preguntado por qué te han castrado y te da igual ?



Lo tuyo es obsesión.

De todas maneras uno de mis abuelos solo tuvo dos hijos. El otro tuvo bastantes más hijos, pero lo que importa aquí es que nuestros abuelos vivieron realidades muy diferentes a la nuestra. Y hablo de realidades porque mis abuelos eran de países diferentes, así que ni tan siquiera ellos vivieron la misma situación. Pero en general, vivieron en épocas donde el acceso a anticonceptivos era complicado, muy difícil en muchos casos, porque los que habían a veces no eran de gran eficacia, no había aún la píldora ni algunos otros métodos de los que se dispone ahora, etc.
Además, el mundo se expandía. Se necesitaba mano de obra por todas partes. Hoy en día todo eso ha cambiado.
Por lo demás, a mí no me ha castrado nadie. Si quisiera tener 10 hijos, podría tenerlos.
¿Tú te animas a tener 10 hijos? ¿Cuántos tienes tú?

Despierta. Si nuestros abuelos hubieran podido elegir, no habrían tenido más de dos o como mucho tres hijos.
En la mayoría de los casos, y por triste que te resulte, los embarazos eran no deseados.


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Jun 2021)

pues entonces paguitas para todos, porque si no hay trabajo, no hay sociedad


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo tuyo es obsesión.
> 
> De todas maneras uno de mis abuelos solo tuvo dos hijos. El otro tuvo bastantes más hijos, pero lo que importa aquí es que nuestros abuelos vivieron realidades muy diferentes a la nuestra. Y hablo de realidades porque mis abuelos eran de países diferentes, así que ni tan siquiera ellos vivieron la misma situación. Pero en general, vivieron en épocas donde el acceso a anticonceptivos era complicado, muy difícil en muchos casos, porque los que habían a veces no eran de gran eficacia, no había aún la píldora ni algunos otros métodos de los que se dispone ahora, etc.
> Además, el mundo se expandía. Se necesitaba mano de obra por todas partes. Hoy en día todo eso ha cambiado.
> ...



Si tus abuelos eran de países diferentes eres un apátrida por eso no tienes sentimiento patriótico y no lo entiendes . a saber de qué raza eres


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si tus abuelos eran de países diferentes eres un apátrida por eso no tienes sentimiento patriótico y no lo entiendes . a saber de qué raza eres



¿De qué raza soy? Mira, mi padre español, mi madre suiza de ascendencia franco-germana, como casi todos los suizos. Dímelo tú, ¿de qué raza soy?


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De qué raza soy? Mira, mi padre español, mi madre suiza de ascendencia franco-germana, como casi todos los suizos. Dímelo tú, ¿de qué raza soy?



NO ERES ESPAÑOL . Es suficiente . 











Habría tenido sentido reservar el puesto de director general de la empresa llamada España para Juan Carlos, si hubiese sido una persona especialmente dotada para la política y con capacidad de gestión como por ejemplo lo es Amancio Ortega para su empresa.
Pero un retrasado mental , extremadamente inculto , es de sentido común que lo eligieron por lo fácil de mangonear . Un Zapatero de su tiempo.

Juan Carlos es el equivalente al Sha de Persia .

Son actores . son empleados de élites criminales que saquean países a través de la ingeniería social para evitar las guerras . Para los amos del mundo, los países son como campos de algodón llenos de esclavos o de materias primas . Son como empresas en la bolsa que si tienen que descuartizarlas para sacar tajada , lo hacen sin compasión.

Al inventar figuras de poder rimbombantes como " EL REY SOL " , el rey absoluto , para intimidar a la borregada, concentran todo el establishment del país que van a atacar y lo arrebatan de un plumazo .

Para debilitar las naciones , en el caso de España , los jefes de Juan Carlos , que son los creadores del coronavirus, son además los que financian los nacionalismos , es decir los jefes de ETA. No tiene ningún sentido que un país con tan poca gente como es España , que cabemos todos en una ciudad China , estemos todos mal avenidos . Han convertido a catalanes , vascos , comunistas ... y a todo el país en traidores a su patria , de hecho probablemente se alíen con los enemigos en caso de confrontación.

1.400 millones de chinos , todos patriotas , y va a ser que los españoles no quieren ser españoles y los únicos que quieren ser españoles son los extranjeros !!

De no ser por Jomeini ya hace décadas Irán tendría más población extranjera que nacional .
De hecho tenían menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco y ahora son 90 millones , todos patriotas, todos nacionales.

De no ser por Jomeini, las mujeres , a través del llamado feminismo , habrían renunciado a ser madres y se dedicarían a follar con todos los que se pusieran por delante, que además estarían tan obsesionados buscando el siguiente coño , que les daría igual que grupos financieros de judíos se estuviesen enriqueciendo con sus riquezas naturales mientras ellos viviesen como esclavos de su trabajo y de sus vicios.







*Irán encuentra un yacimiento de petróleo que alberga más crudo que todo el subsuelo de EEUU*
Este domingo Irán anunció el hallazgo de un nuevo yacimiento petrolífero que podría tener más crudo 'extraíble' o recuperable que todo el subsuelo de EEUU, hoy el mayor productor del mundo. Hasan Rohaní anunció este domingo este descubrimiento que podría aumentar las reservas de petróleo...
www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De qué raza soy? Mira, mi padre español, mi madre suiza de ascendencia franco-germana, como casi todos los suizos. Dímelo tú, ¿de qué raza soy?



Para que te enteres de forma resumida y contundente : 

Vascos y Catalanes son Españoles a los que han convertido en traidores a través de la ingeniería social . 

Tú eres traidor de nacimiento por eso hacen creer que eres español .


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Para que te enteres de forma resumida y contundente :
> 
> Vascos y Catalanes son Españoles a los que han convertido en traidores a través de la ingeniería social .
> 
> Tú eres traidor de nacimiento por eso hacen creer que eres español .



Ataraxio. Hay posts tuyos que transmiten críticas sociales interesantes, pero en otros, se te va la pinza.

Nadie es traidor de nacimiento. Yo no he traicionado a nadie. Tampoco sabes cuántos hijos tengo, si es eso a lo que te refieres.
Critico y defiendo a España, a partes iguales, y la considero algo mío, igual que siento que pertenezco a la tierra de mi madre. Me siento muy próximo del sentir de los franceses y alemanes y me siento muy español, para bien y para mal. No son cosas incompatibles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ataraxio. Hay posts tuyos que transmiten críticas sociales interesantes, pero en otros, se te va la pinza.
> 
> Nadie es traidor de nacimiento. Yo no he traicionado a nadie. Tampoco sabes cuántos hijos tengo, si es eso a lo que te refieres.
> Critico y defiendo a España, a partes iguales, y la considero algo mío, igual que siento que pertenezco a la tierra de mi madre. Me siento muy próximo del sentir de los franceses y alemanes y me siento muy español, para bien y para mal. No son cosas incompatibles.



La identidad no es una elección. 

Es como un abanico de opciones que las élites dan a la población de determinado espacio/tiempo .

Actualmente en España es importantísimo hasta el punto que está en la cima de la identidad, las parafilias sexuales , pero no lo es la religión , que en otros tiempos enfrentaron a católicos contra protestantes , de la misma manera que ahora se atacan suníes contra chiíes . 

Si existen ejércitos en cada país, si existen arsenales nucleares, es porque hay amenazas y no creo que sean extraterrestres. 

Entendamos que de prosperar el lavado de cerebro a los catalanes y vascos y que España fuese descuartizada como está previsto en los despachos de los criminales jefes de los políticos que nos gobiernan, Cataluña y País vasco serían las primeras provincias musulmanas después del desguace Yugoslavo . 

¿ por qué hay guerra en Siria, Libia, Irak , millones de muertos en Vietnam y Corea ... y no se atreven todavía con Irán , pero es cuestión de tiempo ?

Hay guerra en esos países porque hay patriotas dispuestos a defender sus recursos y su libertad . No les salió tan bien matar a Sadam Husein o Gadafi , como hicieron con Carrero Blanco. 

y ha sido la rendición de España sin luchar, lo que nos lleva a infinitas " crisis " inventadas para saquear el país una vez tras otra , como fue lo de las hipotecas y el rescate bancario y ahora el coronavirus y lo que está por venir.


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2021)

Éso lleva mucho tiempo.
No lo implantan más allá de lo meramene experimental por los robos.


NO SE PODÍA SABER
Jajajajaj
Putos progres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Lista de Trabajos que serán automatizados completamente antes del año 2030 - " Iremos despidiendo al personal progresivamente sin que se den cuenta ".


Yo os digo dos profesiones que nunca van a desaparecer: MENA y feminaci.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mensis (26 Jul 2021)

Estuve hace un par de semanas en el Ikea de la Gavia y todo correcto y acabo de salir del de San Sebastián de los Reyes sin comprar nada porque al llegar a los cajeros.... SORPRESA, TA TA TA CHAAAAANNNN, todos eran cajeros autoservicio, todos toditos. Pues conmigo lo contéis. Un cliente menos que os va a comprar y espero, aunque no creo, que muchos menos. QUE OS DE POR CU.LO, encima que te hacen montar los muebles ahora también atenderte a ti mismo en el cajero, y un huevo. Hasta nunca Ikea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2021)

Mensis dijo:


> Estuve hace un par de semanas en el Ikea de la Gavia y todo correcto y acabo de salir del de San Sebastián de los Reyes sin comprar nada porque al llegar a los cajeros.... SORPRESA, TA TA TA CHAAAAANNNN, todos eran cajeros autoservicio, todos toditos. Pues conmigo lo contéis. Un cliente menos que os va a comprar y espero, aunque no creo, que muchos menos. QUE OS DE POR CU.LO, encima que te hacen montar los muebles ahora también atenderte a ti mismo en el cajero, y un huevo. Hasta nunca Ikea.



Ponle la culpa al gobierno. 

Los trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios que pueden ser reemplazados por robots , inteligencia artificial o autoservicio dejarán de contratar a humanos puesto que para compensar el salario mínimo + cuotas seguridad social + bajas laborales + vacaciones + posibles conflictos .... se arriesgan a pequeños hurtos y sin duda que es mucho más rentable. 

Es imparable. En pocos años contaremos a nuestros nietos que había personas que pasaron su tiempo de vida de cajeras de supermercado y los niños se horrorizarán y no darán crédito , eso después de aterrorizarlos diciéndoles que comíamos animales que estuvieron vivos y fueron asesinados.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ponle la culpa al gobierno.
> 
> Los trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios que pueden ser reemplazados por robots , inteligencia artificial o autoservicio dejarán de contratar a humanos puesto que para compensar el salario mínimo + cuotas seguridad social + bajas laborales + vacaciones + posibles conflictos .... se arriesgan a pequeños hurtos y sin duda que es mucho más rentable.
> 
> Es imparable. En pocos años contaremos a nuestros nietos que había personas que pasaron su tiempo de vida de cajeras de supermercado y los niños se horrorizarán y no darán crédito , eso después de aterrorizarlos diciéndoles que comíamos animales que estuvieron vivos y fueron asesinados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725325



los trabajos del futuro serán como forear en BURBUJA . Realmente estamos trabajando, cumpliendo una jornada laboral, pero nuestro salario es emocional , simplemente trabajamos de forma voluntaria por la recompensa bioquímica de aprender , polemizar , conspirar ... 

Los zanx son pequeños sueldos , pero suficientes . 

En el próximo futuro la alimentación , vivienda y sanidad estarán garantizados, por lo tanto lo que hagamos con nuestro tiempo tendrá carácter voluntario y nuestra satisfacción provocará un beneficio a muchas otras personas .

Es la utopía comunista por fin hecha realidad .


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (27 Jul 2021)

Po'claro.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (27 Jul 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725325



No jobs in the future.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2021)

Las listas negras de malos ciudadanos , que son públicas y todo el mundo puede consultar para saber si el chino es buen ciudadano o no es de fiar . 

No pueden pedir créditos , comprar billetes de avión, llevar a sus hijos a determinados colegios , no reciben ayudas sociales , no los contratan para determinados trabajos ... 

bien saben los chinos el truco de " no te obligamos , pero te privamos de todos los derechos si no entras por el aro " .

Es la esencia del carnet por puntos .

afortunadamente ya estaban estos artículos antes del coronavirus :

El sistema de crédito social ( ventajas por ser buen ciudadano o el control absoluto a través del móvil )


*'El Hormiguero' explica el 'carnet por puntos' de ciudadano que existe en China*
El Hormiguero descubre la vigilancia extrema a la que están sometidos los ciudadanos en China. El Gobierno vigila hasta lo que comen.
okdiario.com



*Así es el sistema con el que China puntúa a sus ciudadanos y les asigna castigos y recompensas*
Cada día realizamos decenas de acciones que se quedan registradas en la red. Todo lo que compramos, qué lugares frecuentamos, quienes son nuestros amigos,...
www.xataka.com


*China implanta un carné por puntos que controla todos los comportamientos de la gente e instala 200 millones de cámaras*
La obsesión de China por la seguridad llega a extremos insospechados. Una polémica vigilancia que, según las asociaciones de derechos humanos, no es legal.
www.lasexta.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Jul 2021)

Menuda panda de locos hay en este foro


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2021)

Hay 3 tipos de necesidades humanas :


Las naturales e imprescindibles para la supervivencia como el sustento , la ropa y tener un sitio donde dormir .
Las naturales pero prescindibles como la formación de pareja , el sexo o cualquier actividad cuyo exceso se convierte en adicción y por lo tanto esclavitud.
Las actividades que retroalimentan la vanidad , el egocentrismo y la frustración , como el lujo, la fama todas esas pretensiones que buscan provocar envidia.


Muchos ricos se sienten miserables.

Están desprovistos de conocimientos , de cultura real de cómo funciona la mente y por consiguiente del control emocional y del manejo de la bioquímica. Carecen del interés objetivo que pueda hacerles aptos para una actividad intelectual , porque lo que la riqueza puede proporcionar aparte de la satisfacción de los mínimos requerimientos reales y naturales, ejerce un mínimo impacto sobre el verdadero bienestar , sin tener en cuenta las innumerables y perturbadoras inquietudes que trae consigo la conservación de una gran fortuna .

Cuántos hombres diligentes como hormigas, vemos ocupados desde la mañana hasta la noche en aumentar una riqueza ya adquirida , no conocen nada más que el acotado horizonte que encierra los medios de conseguir tal fin . Los placeres más elevados son inabordables para ellos y en vano tratan de reemplazarlos por goces fugitivos, instantáneos, sensuales y evanescentes que ya están al alcance de cualquiera , puesto que acceder al sexo y la comida poco tiene que ver con la renta disponible y mucho con la ansiedad de satisfacer un vicio.

Como resultado , se suelen ver al término de su vida con una gran fortuna inutilizada que dejarán a su herederos que bailarán sobre su tumba mientras la dilapidan intentando atajar el tedio que su vacío intelectual ha engendrado.



Resumiendo , que si en el mejor de los casos un dentista o cualquier otra profesión, llega a viejo después de acumular una enorme fortuna , morirá sin darse cuenta que su aventura en la vida ha sido hurgar entre las caries en vez de experienciar el mundo que le tocó vivir. Y es que el trabajo es un vicio como cualquier otro.


----------



## JAVEOR95 (28 Jul 2021)

No busqueis trabajo por internet porque no vais a conseguirlo. La meritocracia es enemiga de los que manejan los ''recursos humanos''.

En primer lugar ya hay empresas que el boton de aplicación al empleo lo ponen de un color poco visible a la vista, lo que hace creer que no se puede aplicar a éste. Luego se crea muy pocas vacantes al día, ya sean reales o falsas, tanto ofertadas en la red como ocultas en el mercado.

Los procesos de selección son una tomadura de pelo donde ya directamente se rien de los candidatos con preguntas rídiculas para tapar el clasismo económico o que hay enchufados.

Y para que hablar de los anuncios y propaganda de las empresas, donde todos son MUJERES DE TODOS LOS COLORES o en el caso de los tíos: confundibles con mujeres, moronegrada, supermestizos o asiáticos, NI UN SOLO HOMBRE BLANCO HETERO SE PROMOCIONA.

*Es como si el mercado laboral estuviera diciendo que ni se le ocurra pensar que encontrará trabajo sin ser o conocer a nadie. Sólo se encuentra trabajo por enchufe; dentro de poco enchufando el cerebro a un puto robot.*


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se me han olvidado las putas y los encuentros sexuales casuales que ahora tienen tanto furor .
> Incluso las identidades sexuales que la consecución del siguiente chute determina el sentido de la vida de esas personas , por lo tanto toda la industria relacionada con las parafilias desparecerá.
> 
> Serán reemplazados por :
> ...



Eso nosotros no lo vamos a ver, en 2100 lo mismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eso nosotros no lo vamos a ver, en 2100 lo mismo



no has visto el deepfake porno de Aitana ? es genial !!

pon unas gafas en 3d y algún aparatejo de los que fabrican para el sexo de los muchos que hay y no lo supera la realidad.


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no has visto el deepfake porno de Aitana ? es genial !!
> 
> pon unas gafas en 3d y algún aparatejo de los que fabrican para el sexo de los muchos que hay y no lo supera la realidad.



Ni idea, pásalo


----------



## Jackblack (31 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los trabajos del futuro serán como forear en BURBUJA . Realmente estamos trabajando, cumpliendo una jornada laboral, pero nuestro salario es emocional , simplemente trabajamos de forma voluntaria por la recompensa bioquímica de aprender , polemizar , conspirar ...
> 
> Los zanx son pequeños sueldos , pero suficientes .
> 
> ...



Lo gracioso, es q tienes q darle las gracias al "capitalismo", q es el q nos aboca a lo q comentas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> Lo gracioso, es q tienes q darle las gracias al "capitalismo", q es el q nos aboca a lo q comentas.



realmente es la tecnología quien salva a la humanidad . 

Una cosechadora hace el trabajo de miles de campesinos que se deslomaban y abrasaban recogiendo trigo y por lo tanto encarecían su precio . 

Los cultivos intensivos, los invernaderos , la técnicas de agricultura tan eficientes , y sobre todo LOS ABONOS ARTIFICIALES , el mayor invento de la humanidad , han conseguido abaratar la comida hasta extremos que si es necesaria mano de obra ya no es rentable su venta . 

Hace sólo una generación , un campesino tenía 3 vacas que ya le desbordaban de trabajo , ahora una factoría lechera puede tener 150 vacas que producen 5 veces más leche que las vacas de hace unos años gracias a las técnicas de inseminación artificial . Vacas excepcionales que de no existir esa posibilidad sería imposible que hubiese tantas . 
Lo mismo con la cría de pollos , los mataderos, el transporte, las neveras ...

No han sido los políticos hijos de puta , siempre enemigos del pueblo que lo único que buscan es su esclavitud , sino los inventores y la iniciativa privada lo que ha conseguido todo esto. 









Adiós a Toystory, el toro que se convirtió en una celebrity al ser padre de 500.000 crías


El astado ha establecido un nuevo récord en la producción de esperma y se le homenajeará con una estatua a tamaño natural en Wisconsin




www.elconfidencial.com




.









Arion, un joven semental con las hijas más lecheras de España


El toro, nacido el día de San Fermin del 2015, llegó a Xenética Fontao desde Alemania con solo unos meses. Ahora es el mejor de todo el país en índice genético, según Conafe



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Jackblack (31 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> realmente es la tecnología quien salva a la humanidad .
> 
> Una cosechadora hace el trabajo de miles de campesinos que se deslomaban y abrasaban recogiendo trigo y por lo tanto encarecían su precio .
> 
> ...



Si es verdad, el capitalismo a conseguido muchas cosas buenas, pero todo eso q comentas no fue producido por el capitalismo actual.
Además solo has puesto lo bueno...la otra parte q olvidas, es la q se lo está cargando todo, la parte mala, q hoy día es, la principal.

Permisos y herramientas d evasión d impuestos.
Recompra d acciones.
No responsabilidad para banqueros.
Deuda sin límites ni garantía.
Flexibilizacion cuantitativa,expansión monetaria, etc.
Bancos centrales con malas praxis y su economía privilegiada.
Inflacion descontrolada.
Ipc muy abajo d la realidad.
Trabajos basura.
Trabajadores pobres.
Desaparición d los derechos laborales para abaratar la producción. 
Desaparición d la capacidad d ahorro.
Paraísos fiscales, SICAV, etc.
La alimentación, en su mayoría veneno.
Industria sanitaria y farmacéutica corrompida, (para forrarse no para curarte).
Economía financiera digital q esta totalmente inflada, sobrevalorada y manipulada. ( tesla x ejemplo, gana más en subvenciones x bajo co2 emitido q x lo q gana vendiendo coches).
Monopolios por doquier.
Euribor, cláusulas suelos.
Black Stone, Black Rock, bielderberg, etc, etc.
Acumulación dineraria y patrimonial sin precedentes en la historia d la humanidad.
Trabajando para eliminar el dinero físico, (fin d la libertad economica).
La lista es interminable...

Todos los días se hacen cosas por parte d los q manejan el neocapitalimo actual, para robarnos la poca autonomía y libertad q nos queda..es la misma guerra d siempre, la d clases.


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Jul 2021)

hinjiniero, segurata y puta serán el 99% de las profesiones dentro de mil años con esta tendencia.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (3 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El primer supermercado sin cajeros de Amazon ha llegado a Europa: así arranca Fresh en Londres
> 
> 
> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> ...



Magistral pero de dónde lo has sacado? Es para pasárselo a un familiar sin darle un link al foro


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2021)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Magistral pero de dónde lo has sacado? Es para pasárselo a un familiar sin darle un link al foro



pues es la síntesis de múltiples fuentes y el sentido común.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (3 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues es la síntesis de múltiples fuentes y el sentido común.



Una pena porque sería un genial artículo de un blog o periódico, pero no puedo manchar mi reputación enlazando una lectura a este foro


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (3 Ago 2021)

Me imagino el futuro, mujeres casándose con robots, los robots van a trabajar, y ellas se quedan en casa ya que solo hay trabajo para robots. 
Aunque ahora suene demencial, la realidad siempre acaba superando a la ficción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2021)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Una pena porque sería un genial artículo de un blog o periódico, pero no puedo manchar mi reputación enlazando una lectura a este foro



el foro que se llama BURBUJA, porque era el único sitio donde decían que había una burbuja inmobiliaria en contra de todos los blogs, periódicos, expertos en la televisión ... que sostenían que una hipoteca era la mejor inversión ...

lo mismo que ahora con el coronavirus. 

el discurso oficial siempre es falso !


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (3 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el foro que se llama BURBUJA, porque era el único sitio donde decían que había una burbuja inmobiliaria en contra de todos los blogs, periódicos, expertos en la televisión ... que sostenían que una hipoteca era la mejor inversión ...
> 
> lo mismo que ahora con el coronavirus.
> 
> el discurso oficial siempre es falso !



Y por eso estoy aquí, pero hay que pensar también de cara a la galeria


----------



## Tonimn (3 Ago 2021)

Pues entonces que se cierre la inmigración y que los españoles tengamos sueldo vitalicio en plan dubaitís en Dubai


----------



## Martixen (3 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el foro que se llama BURBUJA, porque era el único sitio donde decían que había una burbuja inmobiliaria en contra de todos los blogs, periódicos, expertos en la televisión ... que sostenían que una hipoteca era la mejor inversión ...
> 
> lo mismo que ahora con el coronavirus.
> 
> el discurso oficial siempre es falso !



Ejem...
El discurso oficial de calopez ha sido el de que cualquier usuario apuntase con el dedo a cualquiera que hablaría en contra de la vacuna, y dar parte a los superiores para tomar medidas.

Lo que pasa que después vio que si quitaba a todos los negacionistas del foro se le quedaba el foro tísico perdido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2021)

Martixen dijo:


> Ejem...
> El discurso oficial de calopez ha sido el de que cualquier usuario apuntase con el dedo a cualquiera que hablaría en contra de la vacuna, y dar parte a los superiores para tomar medidas.
> 
> Lo que pasa que después vio que si quitaba a todos los negacionistas del foro se le quedaba el foro tísico perdido.



Al principio todos nos lo creímos .

han sido las evidencias de que todo esto es una trama lo que nos ha hecho cambiar de opinión


----------



## derepen (3 Ago 2021)

Electricista, hazte electricista o fontanero. No veo yo a un robot yendo casa por casa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2021)

Aerolíneas americanas invierten miles de millones en aviones que no necesitarán piloto


Aerolíneas americanas invierten miles de millones en aviones que no necesitarán piloto - elEconomista.es Los taxis voladores sin piloto serán una realidad en 2024. Por lo menos así lo aseguran las aerolíneas americanas que están invirtiendo miles de millones de dólares en crear un avión no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## todoayen (17 Ago 2021)

...creo que Asimov tiene un relato sobre una sociedad donde las máquinas lo hacen todo, hasta repararse, y ellos ya hace muchas generaciones que no tienen los conocimientos para crearlas ni arreglarlas....

...esos tíos consideran a las máquina como unos "Dioses"

cualquier futuro que penseis ya lo pensó Asimov, mastuerzos de prado XD


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

Martixen dijo:


> Ejem...
> El discurso oficial de calopez ha sido el de que cualquier usuario apuntase con el dedo a cualquiera que hablaría en contra de la vacuna, y dar parte a los superiores para tomar medidas.
> 
> Lo que pasa que después vio que si quitaba a todos los negacionistas del foro se le quedaba el foro tísico perdido.




al principio, después de ver las imágenes de Wuhan , todos nos creímos la epidemia . No había razón para no creerlo . 

Aunque empezaron las cosas raras desde el minuto uno , lo más incoherente es que la izquierda dijese que era sólo una gripe y que con unos guantes de goma y lavando las manos se evitaba el contagio ... 

Luego el resto de chaladuras ya desveló que esto es una trama criminal en el contexto de la agenda 2030 .


----------



## conelagualcuello (17 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para retrasados te lo resumo :
> 
> serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.



Hejpero ke hinbenten un rovoc ke consuma lo produsio.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2021)

todoayen dijo:


> ...creo que Asimov tiene un relato sobre una sociedad donde las máquinas lo hacen todo, hasta repararse, y ellos ya hace muchas generaciones que no tienen los conocimientos para crearlas ni arreglarlas....
> 
> ...esos tíos consideran a las máquina como unos "Dioses"
> 
> cualquier futuro que penseis ya lo pensó Asimov, mastuerzos de prado XD



Probablemente sean los luddistas quienes lo hayan tratado más, algún autor que proponer? 

@Alex Cosma


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Hejpero ke hinbenten un rovoc ke consuma lo produsio.



el problema de la gente es que hacer con su tiempo cuando tenga comida , vivienda, ropa y todo lo que quiera .


----------



## Julianillo (17 Ago 2021)

Con el mismo tema de que los robots nos van a quitar el trabajo, yo siempre digo lo mismo, que cuando se estropee ya verás como al jefe se le quitan las tonterías de golpe, cuando tenga que venir de Austria, el crono reductor de presión diferencial con un técnico a 250 € la hora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

una cosechadora hace en unas horas el trabajo de cientos de personas que les llevaba semanas . 

Todos los procedimientos se simplifican y automatizan para evitar errores , que por cierto son más habituales en las personas que en las máquinas y robots . 

las decisiones son sólo una elección entre variables muy limitadas . 

Los médicos serán reemplazados por una aplicación del móvil en dos años


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Eso si no paran de sacar plazas así que el futuro de funcionario cada vez pinta más a dinero del contribuyente tirado para que se toquen la nariz. *Subsidios encubiertos*



rbu encubierta amego, queramos o no ...


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2021)

Seguid pagando con la tarjeta y el movil, seguid ...

gilipollas


----------



## Rocker (17 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el problema de la gente es que hacer con su tiempo cuando tenga comida , vivienda, ropa y todo lo que quiera .



A mi ese no me parece un problema, el problema y gordo es que mucha gente no lo tenga.


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2021)

Julianillo dijo:


> Con el mismo tema de que los robots nos van a quitar el trabajo, yo siempre digo lo mismo, que cuando se estropee ya verás como al jefe se le quitan las tonterías de golpe, cuando tenga que venir de Austria, el crono reductor de presión diferencial con un técnico a 250 € la hora.



Lo mismo decian del coche cuando salió los que iban en carros tiraos a mula


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

creo que sólo has leído el título del hilo. 

Profesiones que para los humanos son extremadamente difíciles como ser piloto de guerra , ya están sustituidos por drones , o cirujanos experimentados que cualquier robot barato lo harán mejor .

Parece que no conoces el GPS, entre otros muchos avances , el cual te indica exactamente en el momento que debes girar a la derecha y obedeces .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> A mi ese no me parece un problema, el problema y gordo es que mucha gente no lo tenga.



es todo una gran mentira. 

La alimentación está más que solucionada para abastecer a todo el planeta . 

Si bien es cierto que si en los países cuya natalidad es muy elevada , si tienen las necesidades cubiertas , tendrán más hijos ...

lo que no encaja es el empeño de esterilizar a los occidentales que somos una ínfima proporción de la humanidad


----------



## Top_Spinete (17 Ago 2021)

ten cuidado con lo que deseas, podría hacerse realidad


----------



## Top_Spinete (17 Ago 2021)

me parece que algunos no se han enterado de que el OP no está planteando una utopía, sino una distopía


----------



## TylerDurden99 (17 Ago 2021)

Sarta de paridas


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (17 Ago 2021)

Cuando os daréis cuenta de que este mundo no es real, es todo una simulación interactiva


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Ago 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En 2100 solo habrán unos pocos cientos de millones de humanos, viviendo como los de la peli de wall-e, las máquinas nos harán todo y la vida social será virtual, porque fuera no se podrá habitar.



Eso creo yo. Nos van a eliminar a todos y los pocos que queden viviran como dioses comiendo viajando y follando todo el dia sin dar un palo al agua. Seguramente seran casi inmortales por el avance de la medicina.

Todo eso ya lo tienen las elites. Pero antes de sacarlo al mercado tienen que cargarse a casi todo el mundo. Porque en un planeta de 7000.000.000 de humanos no se puede mantener a personas que vivan muchisimo mas de la esperanza de vida actual.

Eso es asi. Nos van a liquidar a todos


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Sarta de paridas



no, no lo son.
Los robots, y sus dueños, se van a quedar con nuestros trabajos, nuestro dinero ...

Seguid pagando con el movil, seguid ...


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2021)

muerte al algoritmo viva las personas ...

eso si, todos revisando nuestros movimientos bancarios en internet desde casa, pagando con moviles ...

idiotas.


----------



## conelagualcuello (17 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el problema de la gente es que hacer con su tiempo cuando tenga comida , vivienda, ropa y todo lo que quiera .



Dudo que ese problema, tal y como lo expone, llegue a darse. Que los empresaurios son de la opinión de que el que no trabaja no come, y si el curro lo hacen los rovocs...de tiempo libre habrá y mucho, de lo otro


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Dudo que ese problema, tal y como lo expone, llegue a darse. Que los empresaurios son de la opinión de que el que no trabaja no come, y si el curro lo hacen los rovocs...de tiempo libre habrá y mucho, de lo otro



el plan globalista consiste en redistribuir el exceso de población a los países con exceso de riqueza y que ya no tienen hijos. 

Por otra parte con la disculpa de redistribuir la riqueza de los países del norte al sur , para igualar al planeta , lo que pretenden es descapitalizar occidente , robar el patrimonio heredado y sudado por los occidentales , para quedárselo ellos .


----------



## El sepulturero2 (17 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El primer supermercado sin cajeros de Amazon ha llegado a Europa: así arranca Fresh en Londres
> 
> 
> *la mayoría de las profesiones va a desaparecer en los próximos años . *
> ...



Te olvidas de que tendremos coches voladores muy asequibles al igual que toda esta tecnología ultramoderna, oh wait que seremos pobres , quien va a consumir todo lo que fabriquen esos robots y porque si somos el 90% de pobres toda esa tecnología no sirve para nada, el 10% de ricos no necesitan un mundo ultraproductivo, por la sencilla razón que no necesitan consumir todo lo que esté sea capaz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2021)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Te olvidas de que tendremos coches voladores muy asequibles al igual que toda esta tecnología ultramoderna, oh wait que seremos pobres , quien va a consumir todo lo que fabriquen esos robots y porque si somos el 90% de pobres toda esa tecnología no sirve para nada, el 10% de ricos no necesitan un mundo ultraproductivo, por la sencilla razón que no necesitan consumir todo lo que esté sea capaz.



no tendremos !!! simplemente usaremos 

La gente no tendrá necesidad de desplazarse como ahora al trabajo todos los días , por lo tanto no existirán los coches particulares . 
Efectivamente ya hay drones voladores capaces de transportar personas , pero no es necesario que seas propietario si su uso es algo muy puntual.

La vida será parecida a la que se vive en un crucero : quizás los edificios / viviendas actuales se destruyan para construir los nuevos espacios que serán una habitación personal y luego todo comunal : comedores , espacios de ocio y cultura , gimnasios .

La población adulta será tratada como ahora se hace con los niños , marcándoles un horario , una disciplina , unos deberes , unos exámenes y calificaciones . De la misma manera que los niños ,adolescentes , universitarios aceptan esa imposición , los adultos también .

De hecho no es muy diferente a lo que se vive en las empresas . 

el carnet de puntos de buen ciudadano , será similar al que ahora se usa para conducir un coche . 
Actualmente cualquiera puede tomarse una borrachera sin que le multen, excepto si sube a un coche, posiblemente en pocos años todo eso estará controlado.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (18 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no tendremos !!! simplemente usaremos
> 
> La gente no tendrá necesidad de desplazarse como ahora al trabajo todos los días , por lo tanto no existirán los coches particulares .
> Efectivamente ya hay drones voladores capaces de transportar personas , pero no es necesario que seas propietario si su uso es algo muy puntual.
> ...



Pobres generaciones futuras, yo con suerte no vere esta dystopia, si la gente acepta vivir en el mundo que describes es que estaran lobotomizados, lo curioso es que te recreas mucho con ello , debes desearlo porque se ajusta a tu ideario orwellano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2021)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Pobres generaciones futuras, yo con suerte no vere esta dystopia, si la gente acepta vivir en el mundo que describes es que estaran lobotomizados, lo curioso es que te recreas mucho con ello , debes desearlo porque se ajusta a tu ideario orwellano.




TODO LO QUE ES PECADO Y DELITO EN LOS PAÍSES NORMALES Y LO FUE DESDE PRINCIPIO DE LOS TIEMPOS, SE FINANCIA Y PROMOCIONA EN " OCCIDENTE " .




La humanidad tiene decenas de miles de años . Hace unos 2.500 años surgieron en todo el planeta los grandes filósofos y sabios que vertebraron las civilizaciones con la única finalidad de que pudiésemos vivir en paz , felicidad , armonía , siguiendo nuestro determinismo biológico sin extinguirnos.

*Era Axial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org

Como estamos comprobando una población haya aceptado la ideología feminista , abortista , castradora destructora de las familias , sucumbe ante otros grupos de población contrarios a esa ideología.

Lo que tú mencionas son bombas nucleares de ingeniería social financiadas por los enemigos .

Toneladas de cocaína se distribuyen por España con la connivencia de los políticos , policías y jueces .

Pero la droga más potente que condiciona por completo la conducta y el pensamiento de una población es la propia bioquímica que enloquece a las personas como hicieron con el OPIO los ingleses para conquistar China.

El ansia por la sexualidad descontrolada se presenta como la principal motivación y preocupación de las personas , pasando cualquier otra a un segundo plano o simplemente ignorarlas , como la protección del territorio, de las propiedades , de la familia , de la idiosincrasia que nos distingue y nos define como un continuo . Somos descendientes de supervivientes que crearon esta nación y tenemos el deber y el derecho de protegerla y disfrutarla.


----------



## Doctorat (18 Ago 2021)

Me parece bien, a ver si así los vagos y ninis se tomarían en serio los estudios al ver que todos los trabajos de "curritos" y gente sin la ESO se los han quedado los robots. Porque los robots no se quejan, no llegan tarde al trabajo, siempre están motivados y nunca piden que les suban el sueldo o hacen huelga, son todo ventajas.


----------



## Sinjar (18 Ago 2021)

Y esto se lleva viendo desde hace lustros. Pero en vez de adaptarse y coger buena posición y trabajos de futuro, mejor me quejo en burbuja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2021)

seremos las mascotas de los robots .


----------



## El sepulturero2 (18 Ago 2021)

Doctorat dijo:


> Me parece bien, a ver si así los vagos y ninis se tomarían en serio los estudios al ver que todos los trabajos de "curritos" y gente sin la ESO se los han quedado los robots. Porque los robots no se quejan, no llegan tarde al trabajo, siempre están motivados y nunca piden que les suban el sueldo o hacen huelga, son todo ventajas.



Parece ser que los robots y sobre todo cuando su IA sea significativa , ya sustituyen todo tipo de profesiones basadas en la memorizacion y el calculo osease practicamente todas , exceptuando las que dependen de sibilina psicologia, vendedores basicamente, y tampoco en los trabajos en los que se necesita una combinacion conocimientos y experiencia , como psicologos y terapeutas basicamente. Segun tu avatar eres doctor en algo , y tu comentario presuntuoso hacia los CURRITOS hace pensar que te sientes a salvo, espero por tu bien que asi sea.

P.D. Algunos denostados curritos a los que te refieres puede que sean menos sustituibles de lo que crees. En el area del conocimiento la IA nos va a arrasar por motivos obvios , sin embargo quizas no pueda hacerlo con ciertos trabajos por la relacion coste/inversion, habiendo humanos reciclando en Bang laDesh por un cuenco de arroz ,crees que se van a molestar a meter robots?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay 3 tipos de necesidades humanas :
> 
> 
> Las naturales e imprescindibles para la supervivencia como el sustento , la ropa y tener un sitio donde dormir .
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.


Tacsistas pro-ruina y hambre




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Mar 2022)

Robot-albañil-estacazos t-1000 te hace presupuesto sin compromiso y te clava Suu dildo incorporado una vez finalizado el trabajo y te enseña la factura. 
Pd- cuando salga este modelo me jubiló.


----------



## macready (22 Mar 2022)

Todos no, siempre podreis cuidar ancianos en el futuro, los robots se han negado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Mar 2022)

Aleluya ...aparecio la cuenta principal tuya ataraxio


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Camiones autónomos sin conductor cero intervención humana y también en la minería.


Después de años de desarrollo y meses de múltiples pruebas, la primera flota comercial de camiones 100% sin conductor arrancará esta primavera. La flota de camiones autónomos — fabricados por TuSimple — estará al servicio del gigante ferroviario Union Pacific Railroad y transportarán mercancias...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El sepulturero2 (22 Mar 2022)

Doctorat dijo:


> Me parece bien, a ver si así los vagos y ninis se tomarían en serio los estudios al ver que todos los trabajos de "curritos" y gente sin la ESO se los han quedado los robots. Porque los robots no se quejan, no llegan tarde al trabajo, siempre están motivados y nunca piden que les suban el sueldo o hacen huelga, son todo ventajas.



A ver , es más probable que la inteligencia artificial sustituya a médicos, abogado, e ingenieros pues se basa en capacidad de cálculo y acceso a enormes bases de datos, los robots humanoides tienen hándicaps que no tienen los humanos baratos. Las cajeras, al fin y al cabo solo pasan productos bajo un scanner.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> A ver , es más probable que la inteligencia artificial sustituya a médicos, abogado, e ingenieros pues se basa en capacidad de cálculo y acceso a enormes bases de datos, los robots humanoides tienen hándicaps que no tienen los humanos baratos. Las cajeras, al fin y al cabo solo pasan productos bajo un scanner.



En breve recordaremos con horror algunas profesiones que hoy se consideran normales .

Se contarán historias de como los humanos desperdiciaban esa increíble experiencia que es estar vivo en el mejor de los mundos que nunca existió y ser la especie más inteligente del planeta en tareas absurdas que le consumieron su tiempo de vida. 

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

Los trabajadores empoderados del Grupo Siro, llevan a la empresa a parar la producción y probablemente a la quiebra


Gracias a su no al plan de reestructuración, los inversores que iban a poner la pasta se largan. Y Siro, paraliza todas sus fábricas. Siro parará la producción en todas sus plantas tras quedarse sin comprador




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

Esto es de risa. Centros de salud sin médicos.


Y estarás orgulloso, el trabajo no es para dormir funcivago. Te pagamos para que atiendas y des una solución no para que duermas en el trabajo, derives al MAP y aumentes el número de funcivagos y esperas cuando podrías resolverlo en menos de 5 minutos. En fin, juramento hipocrático y esas cosas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2022)

La primera jueza hecha por inteligencia artificial es bastante imparcial. Malas (y buenas) noticias para la justicia


Ruth Bader Ginsburg era una de las juezas más reconocidas del Supremo de los Estados Unidos, con más de 27 años de experiencia. Ahora todo ese trabajo ha sido...




www.xataka.com






*La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo.* Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de los trabajos más modernos, pero el uso de algoritmos e IA en la Justicia no es nuevo. Desde hace tiempo la administración de Justicia utiliza algoritmos para calcular la probabilidad de reincidencia o para recuperar información de grandes bases de datos, pero se ha quedado ahí.

*¿Es la inteligencia artificial imparcial?* "En la medida en que un algoritmo no tiene por sí mismo ningún elemento de subjetividad, sino que se limita a ejecutar una serie de órdenes, se elimina la posibilidad de interferencia de prejuicios o creencias que puedan alterar la aplicación mecánica de las normas", explica David Martínez, profesor de derecho de la UOC.

Los robots se postulan como la solución ante la diferencia de criterios de los jueces. Al no verse afectados por las emociones, los algoritmos prometen una mayor objetividad. Sin embargo, como ya se ha mostrado en numerosas ocasiones, tampoco están libres de sesgos. Frente a estos algoritmos, en España se ha creado la Agencia Española de Supervisión de la Inteligencia Artificial.

"Un algoritmo no es capaz de detectar las razones por las cuales se producen las conductas humanas", expone a RTVE el magistrado gallego, Luis Villares. Esa falta de capacidad para entender las emociones juega también un papel negativo a la hora de establecer una sentencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

*A FREGAR *
*
GVARRROS

SOMOS VUESTRO NUEVO ENCARGADO O SUPERVISOR 
*
*

*​


----------



## Can Cervecero (23 Jun 2022)

__





Eto Demerzel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BAL (23 Jun 2022)

X ezo zobra hente


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja 

es cuestión de tiempo. 

Nos hemos acostumbrado y normalizado lo que era ciencia ficción. 

El GPS 
El móvil con sus increíbles aplicaciones todo en el bolsillo !


----------



## La Montaña (24 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> - drogas que provoquen placeres intensos pero sin las consecuencias de adicción y síndrome de abstinencia .



No creo que puedan lograr esto nunca. La psiquis humana tiene conductas adictivas. Por eso uno puede volverse adicto a las redes sociales, a los juegos de azar, a los videojuegos, al sexo, etc. No hay ninguna droga externa pero igual hay adicción. Y abstinencia.

La persona emocionalmente débil e inmadura se vuelve dependiente de la sensación de placer/euforia/diversión que siente y repite la conducta compulsivamente para volver a sentir eso.

Por eso no veo manera de lograr placer (o cualquier otra causa de liberación de dopamina) separado de adicción. La causa raíz del problema está en otra parte.


----------



## cataubas (24 Jun 2022)

Corben escribió una historia parecida hace años .... POST # 58 - "MANGLE, ROBOT MANGLER" by Richard Corben


----------



## Tails (24 Jun 2022)

Para cuando políticos que lo sean?


----------



## Juanchufri (24 Jun 2022)

Pronto la instalarán un plugin-subrutina con perspectiva de género para que no decaiga el tema.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> No creo que puedan lograr esto nunca. La psiquis humana tiene conductas adictivas. Por eso uno puede volverse adicto a las redes sociales, a los juegos de azar, a los videojuegos, al sexo, etc. No hay ninguna droga externa pero igual hay adicción. Y abstinencia.
> 
> La persona emocionalmente débil e inmadura se vuelve dependiente de la sensación de placer/euforia/diversión que siente y repite la conducta compulsivamente para volver a sentir eso.
> 
> Por eso no veo manera de lograr placer (o cualquier otra causa de liberación de dopamina) separado de adicción. La causa raíz del problema está en otra parte.




*Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .



Los placeres dinámicos* implican la persecución ininterrumpida de un deseo : comer, fumar , sexo ... hay que estar constantemente detrás de ellos para poder percibirlos una y otra vez , nos acaban atrapando en un círculo vicioso del que cada vez es más difícil liberarse . La bioquímica está para recompensarnos o castigarnos con la finalidad de que sigamos unas etapas de la vida que están determinadas por nuestra biología. Existen las drogas porque simulan las propias endorfinas .



*Los placeres estáticos *no vienen ni van , su volatilidad es mucho más reducida . simplemente están presentes o ausentes , como ejemplo la realización profesional , la creación de una familia y crianza de los hijos, la serenidad del ánimo ... todo aquello que está programado en nuestro instinto como especie como cualquier otra .




Se denomina ataraxia a la disposición del ánimo propuesta por los epicúreos , estoicos y escépticos gracias a la cual alcanzamos el equilibrio emocional -la felicidad- mediante la disminución de la intensidad de nuestras pasiones y deseos, y a la fortaleza del alma frente a la adversidad. Es, por tanto, tranquilidad espiritual, paz interior, imperturbabilidad.

una concepción antropológica del hombre que tenía como objetivo la superación personal mediante el desprendimiento de los bienes materiales, aceptación del destino inexorable, particularmente la muerte, a la que no temían, y una lucha constante contra las pasiones causantes de intranquilidad o zozobra.

El termostato es un dispositivo que hace que los motores de los coches funcionen correctamente manteniendo una temperatura constante ideal, ni fría ni caliente de más. Entonces; la ataraxia regula la temperatura emocional óptima.





Según Epicuro, existen dos clases de deseos: los naturales necesarios, relacionados con la supervivencia; y los no naturales no necesarios, que provienen de la cultura, política y vida social. La satisfacción de los deseos es lo que produciría placer, el cual a su vez, para los epicúreos es lo que conduce a la felicidad, sin embargo, existen placeres que conducen a un dolor mayor que el placer inicial, estos placeres producen intranquilidad y deben ser evitados por la razón, ya que alejan de la "ataraxia". La filosofía es una vía hacia la ataraxia, ya que esta es considerada también: «la tranquilidad espiritual propia del sabio que distingue los deseos naturales de los que no lo son y es capaz de alejarse de aquello que es vano».45







__





NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.


Los placeres violentos tienen finales violentos Robert Ford




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tails (24 Jun 2022)

Internacional: Inteligencia Artificial en la administración de justicia - Top Big Data


En un pasado no muy lejano, muchos estaban convencidos de que la Inteligencia Artificial (IA) o el Aprendizaje Automático (ML) no cambiarían sustancialmente




topbigdata.es





*Machine Learning en los sistemas judiciales*
La primera vez que la “justicia predictiva” empezó a ver la luz fue en Estados Unidos allá por 2013 en _Estado contra Loomis_ donde fue utilizado por el tribunal en el contexto de la sentencia. En ese caso, el Sr. Loomis, un ciudadano estadounidense, fue acusado de conducir un automóvil en un tiroteo, recibir bienes robados y resistirse al arresto. Durante el juicio, el tribunal de circuito fue asistido en su decisión de sentencia por una herramienta de aprendizaje automático predictivo y el resultado final fue que el juez impuso una sentencia privativa de libertad. Aparentemente, el juez estaba convencido por el hecho de que la herramienta de software de aprendizaje automático había sugerido que había una alta probabilidad de que el acusado volviera a delinquir de la misma manera.

En apelación, la Corte Suprema de Wisconsin afirmó la legitimidad del software ya que el juez habría llegado al mismo resultado con o sin el software de aprendizaje automático. La decisión incluyó la determinación de que la evaluación de riesgos proporcionada por el software de IA, aunque no es determinante en sí misma, puede usarse como una herramienta para mejorar la evaluación de un juez, sopesando la aplicación de otras pruebas de sentencia al decidir la sentencia adecuada para un acusado.


En esencia, la Corte Suprema de Wisconsin reconoció la importancia de la función del juez y afirmó que este tipo de software de aprendizaje automático no reemplazaría su función, pero puede usarse para ayudarlo. Como podemos imaginar, este caso abrió la puerta a una nueva forma de impartir justicia.

*Recomendado:* Todos los términos del Big data.
De hecho, avanzamos rápidamente hasta hoy y leemos noticias de Shanghái que nos cuentan la historia del primer robot jamás creado para analizar archivos de casos y acusar a los acusados en función de una descripción verbal del caso. Los científicos de IA perfeccionaron el robot utilizando una gran cantidad de casos para que la máquina pudiera identificar varios tipos de delitos (es decir, fraude, robo, apuestas) con una precisión del 97 %.

Las predicciones basadas en IA utilizadas para ayudar a los tribunales son cada vez más frecuentes y pueden generar preocupaciones importantes (incluidos el sesgo y la transparencia). Varias autoridades reguladoras están cooperando para promover un conjunto de reglas, principios y orientación para regular las plataformas de IA en los sistemas judiciales y en general.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

En la historia de la vida en la tierra somos una irrelevancia .

Desapareceremos como el resto de las especies de humanos que han existido y con nosotros desparecerá todo vestigio de la civilización .

La desaparición de los humanos será un alivio para el resto de las especies de la tierra que volverán a poblar sus ecosistemas y así perdurará durante millones de años igual que los millones de años que nos precedieron. 

Actualmente, se reconocen al menos ocho *especies* fósiles: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis. Pero sin duda ha habido muchas más de las que todavía no se han encontrado fósiles .

Nosotros los blancos somos híbridos de los neandertales y los negros que invadieron sus tierras. Ambas especies convivieron durante unos 10.000 años. Entendamos que desde Colón hasta ahora sólo han pasado 500 años. Y desde Jesucristo o Cleopatra 2.000 años ! 

Los *neandertales* (Homo neanderthalensis) son una especie humana extinta que vivió durante el intervalo comprendido entre hace unos 300.000 y unos 28.000 años. Poseían una anatomía muy característica y su ámbito cultural *se* desarrolló principalmente durante el Paleolítico Medio.









Neandertales y Homo Sapiens convivieron durante 10.000 años en Europa


Unos fósiles descubiertos recientemente echan al traste la idea de que los humanos modernos acabaron con los neandertales poco después de llegar de África




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## La Montaña (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He visto la notificación de la cita a mi mensaje y me preparé mentalmente para leer la verborragia inútil de alguno de los borregos burbujeros que creen que provocando con estupideces aparentan perspicacia. 

Menuda, y agradable, sorpresa me he llevado al leer vuestra exposición sobre la ataraxia. Me ha hecho la mañana y le agradezco por ello. 


Volviendo al tema de la discusión, habría que ver entonces qué tan cerca estará la industria de lograr farmacológicamente un estado de ataraxia, de obtener un resultado estático a partir de estimulación dinámica. Si un fármaco puede finalmente superar las fases de ensayos clínicos y lograr eso de manera efectiva y segura, sería el fin de la depresión, la ansiedad y todos los trastornos psicológicos debilitantes (al menos como muletas para poder encarar terapias más breves y efectivas sin la carga incapacitante del agobio psicológico que no le permite al paciente pensar con claridad).


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> He visto la notificación de la cita a mi mensaje y me preparé mentalmente para leer la verborragia inútil de alguno de los borregos burbujeros que creen que provocando con estupideces aparentan perspicacia.
> 
> Menuda, y agradable, sorpresa me he llevado al leer vuestra exposición sobre la ataraxia. Me ha hecho la mañana y le agradezco por ello.
> 
> ...




yo no he probado ninguna sustancia en mi vida . No me creo especial por eso. Lo raro debería ser tomarlas. 

Ni siquiera café, ni cerveza ,ni tabaco y por supuesto ninguna droga, ni psicotrópico recetado por médicos. 

¿ que he tenido estrés y situaciones angustiosas por cosas que me han pasado ? por supuesto como todo el mundo. No sería humano si no fuese así. 

Mi interés por estos temas desde niño es porque veía a mi padre fumando sin parar y me preguntaba qué obsesión era esa, además de los lingotazos de coñac que se daba después de venir del bar algo que era muy común en la época. 

Luego en la adolescencia todos mis amigos bebían alcohol sin parar cuando salíamos los sábados y yo me sentía el bicho raro tuve que inventarme problemas de estómago. 

Entendí que si una persona después de una raya de cocaína cambia la percepción de él en relación al mundo, era una cuestión de química puesto que la realidad era la misma de antes. 

Empecé a investigar qué le pasa a la gente para que necesite sustancias que cambien su estado emocional , cuando se puede hacer lo mismo a través de la mente . Y esa es la clave que ocultan a los españoles :

Cualquier pensamiento cualquier reverberación cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo.


----------



## laresial (27 Jun 2022)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> A cada jilipollas negacionista como tu, le mando un ignore, y un saludo de mis dos tíos de menos de 70 muertos de neumonia.
> Poco respeto tenéis, os deberían meter presos por hijos de puta.



Siempre es admirable encontrar un creyente Covid, que sabiendo que en el 3º mundo nadie muere por Covid, que no hubo gripe en el 2020, ni un sólo caso en España, que le engañaron diciéndole que no tendría que llevar mascarilla y que no se contagiaría por Covid si se inyectaba, sigue creyendo en la Plandemia covid, y seguramente se seguirá inyectando.

Y lo más entrañable, es que cuando se lo explicas, te desea la muerte o te insulta.

El año que no hubo gripe: la temporada se salda en España con solo 12 casos
"*El año que no hubo gripe: la temporada se salda en España con solo 12 casos"*

No hubo gripe, pero todo era Covid, el mismo bozal que nos salvó de la gripe, nos contagió de Covid...


----------



## Tales90 (27 Jun 2022)

Por mis cojones va a sustituir una IA a un juez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Por mis cojones va a sustituir una IA a un juez.



sin la menor duda ! 

puede que no sea en 10 años .. pero sin duda será . 

¿ acaso puedes competir tú con el análisis de todos los datos universales a través de internet ? 

La tediosa investigación que le llevaría días a un funcionario desbordado de trabajo .... lo hace la inteligencia artificial en un segundo .


----------



## Tales90 (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sin la menor duda !
> 
> puede que no sea en 10 años .. pero sin duda será .
> 
> ...



Hacer una sentencia es un acto creativo, que relaciona hechos de la vida diaria con leyes estandar y aplica medidas. Sin quitar la parte humana. El día que una IA pueda hacer eso terminator y skinner se quedan cortas.


----------



## Barspin (28 Jun 2022)

Construcciones sin albañil JAJJGAJAJA la cuadrilla de robocs a batería echandose el cigarrito al lado de un cuadro trifásico un día de tormenta.

Espero verlo antes de morir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*EL CONSEJO GENERAL DE PODER JUDICIAL*

* TENDRIA SUS AHORROS GANDADOS CON EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTEN Y ARDUO TRABAJO

EN REPARTIDOS POR MEDIO CARIBE*























Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





12.2K views11:12
__
LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV Forwarded from ¡No! a la nueva normalidad (@No_Plandemia)


_*⚖*_* La “ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN Y EN DEFENSA DE LA ACCIÓN PÚBLICA”, 
la cual dirige el Juez Presencia no para y denuncia:

Imputados por fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales: *

1. Juaquin Elias Gadea. Magistrado
2. Dolores Delgado Garcia. Fiscal General
3. Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. Ex presidente del gobierno.

*Pillados con dinero en paraísos fiscales:*

1. Carlos Lesmes. Presidente Supremo. 17.000.000 €
2. Joaquín Elías Gadea. Magistrado. 1.100.000 €
3. Jesús Alonso Cristóbal. Fiscal. 700.000 €
4. Andrés Martínez Arrieta. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
5. Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar. Supremo. 1.500.000 €
6. Miguel Colmenero Menéndez. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
7. Andrés Palomo del Arco. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
8. Pablo Llarena Conde. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
9. Vicente Magro Servet. Supremo. 750.000 €
10. Susana Polo García. Supremo. 1.000.000 $
11. Carmen Lamela Díaz. Supremo. 1.200.000 €
12. Ángel Luis Hurtado. Supremo. 1.800.000 €

*Buzón denuncias: *ACODAP
*ℹ Fuente: *ACODAP
_*⏩*_ Sígueme: t.me/No_Plandemia​

11.1K views11:29


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

* Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ , con Lesmes a la cabeza*
Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa










*El escándalo se destapa a solo un día de celebrarse en España la cumbre de la OTAN, razón por la cual Lesmes no debería acudir ni siquiera como invitado a ninguno de los eventos oficiales si se tiene en cuenta que, él solo, aparece como beneficiario de 17 Millones de euros que son muy difíciles de justificar.*








 Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com







> *Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES



> *Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL FERNANDEZ VALVERDE (CGPJ)



> *Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE GUILARTE GUTIERREZ



> *Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE *PANAMÁ*.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ALVARO CUESTA MARTINEZ (CGPJ)



> *José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO BALLESTERO PASCUAL (CGPJ)



> *Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT GERARDO MARTINEZ TRISTAN (CGPJ)



> *Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva* aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA



> *Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CLARA MARTINEZ DE CAREAGA GARCIA (CGPJ)



> *Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MARTINEZ MOYA (CGPJ)



> *Roser Bach Fabregó* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ROSER BACH FABREGO (CGPJ)



> *Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT NURIA DIAZ ABAD (CGPJ)



> *Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)



> *Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT WENCESLAO OLEA GODOY (CGPJ)



> *Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LLOMBART PEREZ (CGPJ)



> *Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT PILAR SEPULVEDA GARCIA DE LA TORRE (CGPJ)



> *María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez* aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA CONCEPCION SAEZ RODRIGUEZ (CGPJ)



> *Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MANUEL FERNANDEZ MARTINEZ CGPJ)



> *María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA VICTORIA CINTO LAPUENTE (CGPJ)



> *María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA DEL MAR CABREJAS GUIJARRO (CGPJ)



> *José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE MARIA MACIAS CASTAÑO (CGPJ)



> *María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA ANGELES CARMONA VERGARA (CGPJ)



> *José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE LUIS BENITO BENITEZ DE LUGO (CGPJ)​


----------



## mondeja (28 Jun 2022)

En cuanto implanten eso mandan a toda la cúpula política y judicial de cada país a la trena.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (28 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Hacer una sentencia es un acto creativo, que relaciona hechos de la vida diaria con leyes estandar y aplica medidas. Sin quitar la parte humana. El día que una IA pueda hacer eso terminator y skinner se quedan cortas.



No pretendo insultar si es que eres del gremio, ni faltar el respeto, ni menospreciar.

Precisamente lo que mencionas sobre la creatividad es lo que causa muchas veces incertidumbre cuando uno se enfrenta a la ley. En mi humilde opinión, que un juez pueda tomar una decisión subjetiva no es bueno para la justicia. La Ley es la Ley, está escrita en toda su extensión y conceptos, viene de muy antiguo. Si se aplica objetivamente se puede conseguir que una IA lo haga sin problemas. Es cierto que existen los llamados atenuantes, pero también pueden ser tasados y aplicados con criterio objetivo.

Ahora bien, dicho lo anterior, la IA no deja de tener un sujeto detrás, un programador (avanzado, superlisto y con unos conocimientos profundos que te cagas ... no vayamos a ofender al gremio) que tiene sus sesgos y puede no ser 100% objetivo al programar esa IA.

Hace tiempo que existen BBDD de leyes que son perfectamente capaces de devolverte los artículos correspondientes al Código que toca que legislan lo que tu quieras preguntarles y no son IA sino meros programas de consulta de BBDD. Aplícale reglas para aplicar esos atenuantes y tendrás al juez del futuro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> No pretendo insultar si es que eres del gremio, ni faltar el respeto, ni menospreciar.
> 
> Precisamente lo que mencionas sobre la creatividad es lo que causa muchas veces incertidumbre cuando uno se enfrenta a la ley. En mi humilde opinión, que un juez pueda tomar una decisión subjetiva no es bueno para la justicia. La Ley es la Ley, está escrita en toda su extensión y conceptos, viene de muy antiguo. Si se aplica objetivamente se puede conseguir que una IA lo haga sin problemas. Es cierto que existen los llamados atenuantes, pero también pueden ser tasados y aplicados con criterio objetivo.
> 
> ...



Ante el mismo hecho delictivo si lo juzgase una mujer adoctrinada en la educación feminista tanto en su etapa de primaria como en la universidad o lo juzgase un hombre - por ejemplo un prestigioso juez de Arabia Saudita - la sentencia sería muy diferente.

POR LO TANTO ¿ DÓNDE ESTÁ LA JUSTICIA ? 

Los jueces son sicarios de los jefes de los políticos


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Jun 2022)

Si, pero, ¿tiene perspectiva de género?.Porque sin eso hoy no se puede ser juez.


----------



## Okjito (29 Jun 2022)

el que se piense que el trabajo de un operario ( no hablo de gente que hacer cosas repetitivas) lo puede hacer un robot es que no ha mamado obras. Yo tengo a diario temas que o llamas al mejor soldador de tu empresa o no sale la faena adelante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> el que se piense que el trabajo de un operario ( no hablo de gente que hacer cosas repetitivas) lo puede hacer un robot es que no ha mamado obras. Yo tengo a diario temas que o llamas al mejor soldador de tu empresa o no sale la faena adelante.



hay profesiones que son difíciles para un operario humano ( como las telefonistas de antes ) y sin embargo se automatizan con un invento muy simple como es la marcación automática de los teléfonos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## macready (29 Jun 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Construcciones sin albañil JAJJGAJAJA la cuadrilla de robocs a batería echandose el cigarrito al lado de un cuadro trifásico un día de tormenta.
> 
> Espero verlo antes de morir.



Operarios siempre vas a necesitar, pero muchisimos menos.






Largest 3D Printed Building in the World, in Dubai | Robotics Research


----------



## Larata (29 Jun 2022)

Mira que eres canso con lo de los médicos. Que no melón. Que la medicina no funciona así.


----------



## Barspin (29 Jun 2022)

macready dijo:


> Operarios siempre vas a necesitar, pero muchisimos menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bonito es todo ello en espacios amplios y nivelados a cero, quiero ver esos mazacotes de máquinas imprimiendo bloques patera en pleno Chamberí.


----------



## macready (29 Jun 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Que bonito es todo ello en espacios amplios y nivelados a cero, quiero ver esos mazacotes de máquinas imprimiendo bloques patera en pleno Chamberí.



Esta en pañales esto, pero levantar una casa en 24 horas y con un buen ahorro, aunque tengas que nivelar suena interesante. De momento salen casas que son como vivir en un tupperware pero tiempo al tiempo


----------



## TitusMagnificus (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ante el mismo hecho delictivo si lo juzgase una mujer adoctrinada en la educación feminista tanto en su etapa de primaria como en la universidad o lo juzgase un hombre - por ejemplo un prestigioso juez de Arabia Saudita - la sentencia sería muy diferente.
> 
> POR LO TANTO ¿ DÓNDE ESTÁ LA JUSTICIA ?
> 
> Los jueces son sicarios de los jefes de los políticos



Ahí está el problema por el que no implantarán NUNCA la IA en la justicia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

Una flota de camiones autónomos para transporte de mercancías empezará a operar en primavera en EEUU, y es solo el principio


Tras meses de pruebas y varios trayectos sin conductor completados con éxito -incluyendo el transporte de un cargamento de sandías durante más de mil km- la...




www.motorpasion.com













Los camiones autónomos van a cambiar el transporte, pero pueden reconvertir camioneros en pilotos de 'drones de mercancías'


Los vehículos autónomos ya comienzan a protagonizar legislaciones, aunque en España aún están lejos. Y entre las firmas que apuestan por esta tecnología...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

"La economía basada en el trabajo de oficina está a punto de desaparecer"


La antropóloga Mary Gray analiza "los trabajos fantasma", aquellos asociados a la IA pero que recurren a empleados invisibles para mejorar la automatización




www.technologyreview.es


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

En nuestro caso la IA tendría voz cazallera, haría recesos para fumar, emplearía el martillo aleatoriamente y con mala leche, tetminaría leyendo su sentencia con varios_ y punnnnto_ sin venir a cuento pero para marcar papocráticamente su terreno...

Ah, y la principal: estaría hecha por Indra o alguna otra cárnica privilegiada, con la usabilidad del portal de la Renfe, colgándose cada dos por tres...


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

Un negocio de 1952 cerrará en septiembre


Por supuesto, por supuesto. Eso es lo que quiero decir, la gente joven y no tan joven que se vea con ganas, a liarla. La izquierda no se moviliza cuando gobierna la izquierda y los de la "España silenciosa" como que no les veo haciendo otra cosa que no sea comer karma.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dragon33 (4 Ago 2022)

Resumen: No tendrás nada y serás "Feliz".


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Resumen: No tendrás nada y serás "Feliz".



seremos las mascotas de los robots y comeremos pienso como los perros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

De la misma manera que obedecemos al GPS 

De la misma manera que necesitamos al móvil como un niño a su mamá ....

en los próximos años los humanos seremos completamente dependientes de la inteligencia artificial que dirigirá nuestras vidas.


----------



## Tonimn (4 Ago 2022)

Y entonces a q tanta inmigeación?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ago 2022)

Taylorismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Fordismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









__





Toyotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ago 2022)

El socialismo es (también) abundancia – Nodo50


La escasez de bienes de consumo y la pobre calidad de los productos manufacturados fueron males endémicos de la sociedad soviética. A su vez, la URSS logró convertirse en la segunda potencia…



info.nodo50.org


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2022)

Este tio es el gurú cómico de este Foro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Noticia del inmundo en abierto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vivienda es la pieza clave que aguanta una gigantesca estafa piramidal a punto de derrumbarse.
La más grande de la historia de la humanidad .

Unos 5 millones de pisos y casas están vacíos en España por pertenecer a los bancos al haber sido expropiados, o simplemente como inversión especulativa ( sin tener en cuenta lo mismo en el resto de los países implicados = los del coronavirus ) 

La burbuja de los tulipanes estalló el día que en una subasta nadie pagó más por un bulbo de lo que había pagado el comprador anterior y eso fue la señal de alarma y la estampida.

- los occidentales no tienen hijos por lo tanto en pocos años quedarán millones de pisos vacíos sin propietarios

- los hijos únicos heredarán los pisos de los padres y los abuelos y probablemente de los tíos solterones , a su vez estos hijos únicos homosexualizados o lesbianizadas , no tendrán hijos y esa enorme cantidad de viviendas vacías hay que llenarlas de alguna forma para intentar mantener su valor trayendo gente de fuera a los que se les regalará su casa porque los precios caerán estrepitosamente. 

Eso es todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Esto queda claro, pero das a entender que ocurrirá pronto cuando quedarán lustros, si no decenios, hasta que ocurra; al menos en mi opinión de enteradillo burbujo.
> 
> Obviamente, la hipoteca es una herramienta que puede servirnos a unos cuantos descapitalizados para adquirir bienes sin esperar a acopiar lo suficiente a cambio de su devolución más la ganancia del prestamista, el cual ha conseguido ese crédito a unas condiciones de intereses pactadas desde "arriba" y a las que solo tienen acceso la oligarquía de turno y ellos; es decir, la hipoteca de la vivienda (y por inclusión, la misma vivienda) es la forma de la que se vale el Sistema para esclavizarnos/someternos.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu interesante comentario lleno de inteligencia y sensatez :

- LA ESPECULACIÓN ( vender un producto por un precio imaginario que no tienen nada que ver con su valor real con la finalidad de enriquecerse ) es el equivalente a la USURA JUDÍA , que efectivamente les hacía ricos a costa de los pobres , porque el dinero que se gana de esa manera no es por producir nada sino por arruinar a otras personas.

- las ganancias en una estafa piramidal son sólo para los de arriba a costa de los de abajo , que atraídos por una supuesto enriquecimiento rápido, pican como en cualquier otro timo. La clave es saber el momento justo de vender esos activos tóxicos y salir corriendo. Como indiqué en la famosa burbuja de los tulipanes, ese día sucedió cuando en una subasta nadie pagó más que el precio anterior. Entonces todo el mundo corrió a vender sus bulbos ( que era una inversión a futuro ) y de un día para otro todo se derrumbó . Por eso se llaman cracks . como un palo cuando rompe . No son caídas paulatinas . son sin que nadie se lo espere. 
En la crisis del 29, todo el mundo pedía créditos a los bancos para comprar acciones de lo que fuese con el fin de revenderlas y ganar pasta sin haber producido nada . 
Cuentan que Rockefeller un día que su limpiabotas se atrevió a darle un consejo sobre unas acciones que tenían buena pinta para invertir, vendió todo porque se dio cuenta que se avecinaba el desastre. 

- la verdadera razón de la llamada segunda guerra mundial y la destrucción de Alemania, fue que el sistema de economía productiva versus economía especulativa, que en pocos años convirtió a un país completamente arruinado en la primera potencia mundial, podía derrumbar por completo el sistema del patrón oro que sostenía la economía judío/norteamericana y sus organizaciones supranacionales . Tal cual está pasando ahora con China y ellos lo saben por eso están a la defensiva. 

- el valor del dinero no lo da los ceros que Maduro imprima en los bolívares sino su equivalencia en algo tangible y real como pueden ser las mercancías o el esfuerzo humano por producirlas : los impuestos son 6 meses del tiempo de vida que una persona occidental, regala a las élites extractivas cada año. 

- Ni Marx ni Taylor , ni Ford ... fueron capaces de imaginar que en pocos años serían los robots y la inteligencia artificial los que sustituyesen a los humanos EN TODAS LAS ACTIVIDADES PRODUCTIVAS !!! TODAS !! incluso las de ámbito intelectual. Que los estados pretendan cobra impuestos por tener robots es tan absurdo como intentar equiparar una cosechadora de trigo al trabajo de 100 jornaleros !!!.
Por ahí van los tiros del cataclismo que se avecina. 
¿ no se cobran impuestos al trabajo presuntamente por la sanidad, la educación de los hijos y una pensión en la vejez ?
a los robots no les hace falta nada de eso y desmontaría todo el sistema. 

- aprovechando la coyuntura, los países árabes productores de petróleo que les sobra dinero y que no saben que hacer con él, sabiendo lo que se avecina, están invirtiendo toda esa pasta en el expansionismo de su civilización y su territorio ( como se hizo a lo largo de la historia ) la diferencia es que antes eran generales como Napoleón y ahora son ingenieros sociales y sicarios sobornados que ellos llevan a los gobiernos de los países atacados. No cabe duda que personajes como Sánchez son brókers que trabajan para el enemigo. Su nefasta gestión es aplaudida por sus jefes que en pocos años ha hecho más por destruir España que un ejército invasor y sin necesidad de tirar ninguna bomba. El reemplazo de la población de Europa occidental, es una limpieza étnica de libro como hicieron los ingleses con los indios de norteamérica.









Ya puedes probar Midjourney, la IA para generar arte de alta calidad


Desde hoy, la beta de Midjourney pasa a ser pública. Con esta IA puedes crear arte de alta calidad, y totalmente gratis. Aquí te enseñamos.




hipertextual.com


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Ago 2022)

Y al final no ha pasado nada y estamos a punto de cambiar los coches por burros.

Siempre se cumple lo contrario de lo que decís.


----------



## mondeja (31 Ago 2022)

Pero qué va a acertar el mamarracho ese si no es capaz de hacer una foto para probar que es humano.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (31 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una flota de camiones autónomos para transporte de mercancías empezará a operar en primavera en EEUU, y es solo el principio
> 
> 
> Tras meses de pruebas y varios trayectos sin conductor completados con éxito -incluyendo el transporte de un cargamento de sandías durante más de mil km- la...
> ...







__





Los camiones autónomos de momento son un bluf: los números dicen que no es rentable cargarse al camionero






www.motorpasion.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se harán autopistas ( como vías de tren ) exclusivas para camiones autónomos sin necesidad de conductor.

Entre otras infinitas ventajas , se acabaron los muertos en accidentes de tráfico en los que la inmensa mayoría hay un camión implicado .
Aunque el camión no haya sido el causante directo de un accidente, al ser un obstáculo en la carretera obliga a los otros coches a hacer cambios de carril y adelantamientos arriesgados, que son la causa más frecuente de accidentes graves.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (31 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se harán autopistas ( como vías de tren ) exclusivas para camiones autónomos sin necesidad de conductor.
> 
> Entre otras infinitas ventajas , se acabaron los muertos en accidentes de tráfico en los que la inmensa mayoría hay un camión implicado .
> Aunque el camión no haya sido el causante directo de un accidente, al ser un obstáculo en la carretera obliga a los otros coches a hacer cambios de carril y adelantamientos arriesgados, que son la causa más frecuente de accidentes graves.



En este foro cagasteis un hilo del coche autónomo en 2016 y todo el mundo decía que para 2022 nadie iba a conducir.

Cero credibilidad









El círculo infinito, o por qué aún no tenemos los coches autónomos que nos habían prometido


Elon Musk lleva desde 2014 prometiendo la conducción 100% autónoma y segura; es decir, un nivel 5 SAE. En 2017 pronosticó que llegaríamos a ese punto en 2019,...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> En este foro cagasteis un hilo del coche autónomo en 2016 y todo el mundo decía que para 2022 nadie iba a conducir.
> 
> Cero credibilidad
> 
> ...



Ha habido y están sucediendo cambios radicales en la forma de vida y en la sociedad que eran inimaginables.

¿ alguien se imaginaba hace 30 años que todo el mundo estaría pegado a un móvil todo el día ? 

¿ alguien se imaginaba la destrucción de las familias y que nadie iba a querer tener hijos ? 

¿ alguien se imaginaba la destrucción de tantísimas profesiones que eran identidades, y la influencia de internet ? 

Lo que pasa es que nos acostumbramos muy pronto a los cambios. 

Durante los meses de confinamiento coronavírico, se ensayó el trabajo deslocalizado y el cero transporte individual y salió bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Usted sobrevalora la IA. Le vendría bien un cursillo práctico para que se le cayera la venda de los ojos.
> Las redes neuronales tan de moda desde hace unos años no son más que una regresión matemática. No son inteligentes y no saben nada más que lo que han aprendido de los ejemplos con los que han sido entrenadas.



Un simple invento puede enviar al paro a millones de personas como ocurrió con las telefonistas









La mortal historia de la centralita telefónica


La curiosa historia de Almon Strowger, un funerario que acabó desarrollano el invento que revolucionó la telefonía del siglo XX: la centralita de conmutación...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## lapetus (31 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Un simple invento puede enviar al paro a millones de personas como ocurrió con las telefonistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es el caso.
De momento sólo veo que se usan para censurar videos pro-Trump/antisistema en YT y comentarios en twitter.
Ya no se pueden aplicar a mucho más que lo que ya estaba computerizado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No es el caso.
> De momento sólo veo que se usan para censurar videos pro-Trump/antisistema en YT y comentarios en twitter.
> Ya no se pueden aplicar a mucho más que lo que ya estaba computerizado.



jajajajaja , en serio ? 

no sólo han desaparecido ya profesiones como cajeras de autopista y que en breve seguirán las cajeras de supermercado, sino que las profesiones de carácter intelectual serán las más rápidas en desaparecer de un día para otro :

- los arquitectos serán reemplazados por un programita que en medio minuto resuelva lo que llevaba diseñar meses. 

- los médicos serán reemplazados por una aplicación en el móvil que analice los síntomas con algún otro dato como un simple pinchazo en un dedo como hacen ahora los diabéticos 

- los cirujanos ... ya hay robots que operan infinitamente mejor y con mucha más precisión .

( al margen de infinidad de avances tecnológicos de prevención y cuidados que eviten que las personas lleguen a enfermar )


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No es el caso.
> De momento sólo veo que se usan para censurar videos pro-Trump/antisistema en YT y comentarios en twitter.
> Ya no se pueden aplicar a mucho más que lo que ya estaba computerizado.











En 1999, Bill Gates vio el futuro de Internet, pero no de la informática post-PC


Cuando en 2014 Satya Nadella sucedió a Steve Ballmer como CEO de Microsoft, convirtiéndose en el tercero de la historia de la compañía de Redmond, dio un...




www.genbeta.com













Las 7 predicciones más atrevidas (y erróneas) de los grandes genios de la informática


Son numerosos los casos de directivos y líderes tecnológicos que han lanzado atrevidas predicciones sobre el futuro que se han demostrado completamente erróneas.




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## lapetus (31 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las profesiones de carácter intelectual serán las más rápidas en desaparecer de un día para otro



Ha desaparecido ya el intelecto de la mayoría de la gente, así que correcto.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> los arquitectos serán reemplazados



Veo que no entiende lo que implica el trabajo de arquitecto. Aunque es cierto que en el diseño artístico cualquier IA podría hacer mejores cagarros que los de Calatrava.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> los médicos serán reemplazados por una aplicación en el móvil que analice los síntomas con algún otro dato como un simple pinchazo en un dedo como hacen ahora los diabéticos



Es ustec un ignorante de la medicina y un iluso de la tecnología, que sigue sin entender.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya hay robots que operan infinitamente mejor y con mucha más precisión



Los robots no operan, son herramientas que hacen tareas puntuales, como una incisión. Pero no esperes que al abrir echen un vistazo y comprendan lo que están viendo. es imposible.

Le aconsejo que se haga un curso de redes neuronales gratuíto en línea. Los hay muy buenos, de Harvard, del MIT, de Google, ...


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Sep 2022)

En la administración y la justicia ya son como robots, nada nuevo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ha desaparecido ya el intelecto de la mayoría de la gente, así que correcto.
> 
> 
> Veo que no entiende lo que implica el trabajo de arquitecto. Aunque es cierto que en el diseño artístico cualquier IA podría hacer mejores cagarros que los de Calatrava.
> ...



Lógicamente todos estos avances ponen en peligro millones de empleos muy bien remunerados. 
Los lobbys y los gremios harán todo lo posible para impedir que la tecnología les arruine , pero es imparable.

¿ sabías que los sastres de París , cuando se inventó la máquina de coser , quisieron prohibirla e incluso hicieron huelgas y mucha presión política para que así fuese ?


----------



## dfeka (1 Sep 2022)

No se lo digáis a los que aspiran a vivir del arte, pero las IAs que crean imágenes van a ser un reventón al nivel de como fue la invención de la fotografía para los pintores de retratos.


----------



## lapetus (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente todos estos avances ponen en peligro millones de empleos muy bien remunerados.
> Los lobbys y los gremios harán todo lo posible para impedir que la tecnología les arruine , pero es imparable.



Los empleos se los ha tragado la globalización, y están en riesgo por el sistema económico neoliberal.
Los lobbys son gente gorda y están en las cosas tangibles de siempre.

Los gremios ya no existen, salvo el de los taxistas, pero no es un oficio que esté en riesgo por la tecnología en si misma, sino por los mamoneos de Uber y similares.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los empleos se los ha tragado la globalización, y están en riesgo por el sistema económico neoliberal.
> Los lobbys son gente gorda y están en las cosas tangibles de siempre.
> 
> Los gremios ya no existen, salvo el de los taxistas, pero no es un oficio que esté en riesgo por la tecnología en si misma, sino por los mamoneos de Uber y similares.



no se llaman gremios, llámale agrupaciones mafiosas .

Todas las profesiones están compinchados lejos de hacerse competencia. Ya no hablemos de farmacéuticos , veterinarios , dentistas ....
la mafia que existe en todos lados en los que los padres enchufan a sus propios hijos o familiares , como profesores universitarios, militares, políticos, jueces ... ( véase la ministra concubina del coletas o la hija de Jorge Verstrynge ...

y en la empresa privada ... ¿ acaso la hija de Amancio Ortega era el mejor candidato para dirigir inditex o simplemente la hija del dueño ? 









Los estibadores piden mantener su monopolio y 'enchufar' a hijos y nietos


Los sindicatos quieren manejar los nuevos procesos de formación y selección para mantener intacto su monopolio pese a la liberalización.




www.libremercado.com













¿Por qué hacen huelga los estibadores? Claves y cronología del conflicto


Los trabajadores que cargan y descargan en los puertos de España protestan porque con la nueva ley, las empresas no les garantizan sus condiciones laborales




elpais.com


----------



## laresial (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se harán autopistas ( como vías de tren ) exclusivas para camiones autónomos sin necesidad de conductor.
> 
> Entre otras infinitas ventajas , se acabaron los muertos en accidentes de tráfico en los que la inmensa mayoría hay un camión implicado .
> Aunque el camión no haya sido el causante directo de un accidente, al ser un obstáculo en la carretera obliga a los otros coches a hacer cambios de carril y adelantamientos arriesgados, que son la causa más frecuente de accidentes graves.



Efectivamente.
Y esos carriles estarán electrificados.

Y esos camiones y coches serán electricos.

Y por supuesto, tendrán una pequeña batería autonoma para salirse del carril, descargar la carga o los pasajeros y volverse a incorporal al carril tras coger una nueva carga o pasajero.

Naturalmente los coches electricos "autónomos", desaparecerán, no hay nada más antiecológico y antieconómico que ir con un vehiculo por ahí con una bateria de 500 kilos.
¿Qué estamos en la Luna?
jijiji

La Luna, un día "volveremos", en el timo viaje Lunar tripulado...
¿Dónde está Kubrick cuando se le necesita?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Y esos carriles estarán electrificados.
> 
> Y esos camiones y coches serán electricos.
> ...



incluso es posible que sean los propios contenedores con ruedas los que se desplacen a destino sin necesidad de transportarlos .

dicho de otra manera, vagones de tren sin tren ni vías .


----------



## jolumamados (1 Sep 2022)

Con la llegada de la Cuarta Revolución Industrial, a la élite les sobran 7 mil millones de inútiles comilones y devoradores de recursos. Por eso hace dos años y medio, se inició el proceso de depuración...


----------



## Tawanchai (1 Sep 2022)

Conclusiones:

Cada vez hay menos trabajo 
Sobra gente en el mundo
Los plebeyos somos un estorbo


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


>



es flipante !

la gente cree que los trabajos que van a desaparecer son los mecánicos y rutinarios como cajera de supermercado ...

TODOS !! incluso los creativos .

Todo es un algoritmo y por lo tanto se puede programar.

Un médico es un humano que hace un gran esfuerzo por identificar una dolencia y recetar un medicamento.

Es una simple base de datos para la inteligencia artificial que asocia unos síntomas muy concretos y limitados, con un diagnóstico y un tratamiento . 

El fin de los médicos está muy cerca y como ellos todo lo demás .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

recuerdo que la multimillonaria industria de los revelados de carretes y fotos , además de la venta de cámaras , quisieron retrasar lo máximo su desaparición.

Mientras las cámaras de vídeo ya estaban a años luz , todavía se seguía usando el negativo que tenía más de 100 años .
Finalmente no pudieron evitar el progreso y toda esa gigantesca industria desapareció. 

¿ alguien echa de menos los carretes ? pues como con eso será todo lo demás.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Sep 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


>



En último caso todos al paro, ¿y luego qué? ¿Quién consume los servicios de esas I.A.? Ah ya, la gente, neoesclava, con cartillas de racionamiento o RBU.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

¿Y qué pasa si a dos personas les genera una imagen muy parecida? Conflicto de derechos de autor.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa si a dos personas les genera una imagen muy parecida? Conflicto de derechos de autor.



No va a pasar nada.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para retrasados te lo resumo :
> 
> serás la mascota de un robot y comerás pienso como el que se le da a los perros.



Bonita visión del futuro tienes


----------



## Stock Option (2 Sep 2022)

He aquí UNA SALIDA:






*Tema mítico* : - Hay que automatizarlo todo YA creando a su vez "cuerpos de reservistas" +Nuevo Paradigma


Que se automatice todo lo que se pueda desde ya y a los humanos que acaben en el paro se les considere "reservistas" que vayan haciendo reciclaje y simulacros periódicos por si ocurre un "cisne negro" como una tormenta solar o cualquier otro evento que tumbe a la IA. Las cuantías de las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (2 Sep 2022)

_"¿Es la inteligencia artificial imparcial? "_

Lo irónico es que el problema actual es justo ese, que es imparcial.

Es decir, si entrenas un modelo predictivo con datos reales en los que, por ejemplo, la población negra de EEUU está sobrerepresentada entre los delincuentes, el modelo te dirá que un negro tiene más probabilidades de cometer un delito que un no-negro.

Evidentemente.

Pero eso, dicen, se debe a que el modelo tiene un sesgo racista "aprendido" de datos generados en una sociedad racista...

Así que surgen como setas curso de "ética aplicada a Inteligencia y Artificial", y recomendaciones de organismos internacionales, etc., diciendo que hay que ser cuidadoso y, siguiendo con el ejemplo, quitar la variable "grupo étnico" de los datos usados para entrenar modelos...

Y arreglado.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Sep 2022)

Mamarraxio es un bot de la patronal de las IAs picado a pelo para hacer el ridi en foritos de simios.


----------



## HienaHabitual (2 Sep 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Mamarraxio es un bot de la patronal de las IAs picado a pelo para hacer el ridi en foritos de simios.



mamarraxio; IA pero sin la I: La ultima frontera


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Sep 2022)

HienaHabitual dijo:


> mamarraxio; IA pero sin la I: La ultima frontera





Es un bot de silicona, no de silicio.


----------



## Tonimn (2 Sep 2022)

¿Y la inmigración para qué?
La insaciable mafia criminal hostelera ya pidió cientos de miles de inmigrantes más incluyendo haitianos.


----------



## lefebre (2 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja, no te ilusiones demasiado. Hacia donde nos dirigimos las casas son de adobe, y las lavadoras serán sustituidas por mujeres con una tabla en el río


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Sep 2022)

No es posible. Siempre hace falta vigilancia y reparaciones humanas, así como ingenieros que inventen y mejoren lo que ya hay. Las máquinas nunca tendrán la suficiente autonomía, se harán la picha un lío tomando decisiones porque las hemos programado los humanos (que somos imperfectos) y al final sería todo un caos. No son seres biológicos y ese es precisamente su fallo.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Sep 2022)

De dónde van a sacar tantos metales preciosos para construir tanto robots?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> De dónde van a sacar tantos metales preciosos para construir tanto robots?



No es necesario que c3po esté sentado en el asiento del copiloto indicando la ruta a seguir :

Una voz en el móvil ( el GPS ) hace perfectamente ese trabajo. 

El robot está en el móvil.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Sep 2022)

El día que dejen a una IA impartir "justicia" será el fin. La IA, por más que se quiera, va a seguir un camino preestablecido por el tipo de algoritmia que lleve por detrás. Además, de que obviamente, cuando se convierte en una caja negra (porque olvidaos de que sean código abierto) se presta muy fácilmente a manipulación.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> De dónde van a sacar tantos metales preciosos para construir tanto robots?



¿Tantos? El error es pensar en robots para fabricar consoladores para 7000 y pico millones de personas. Créeme qué el plan es fabricar para muchas menos personas.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Sep 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Tantos? El error es pensar en robots para fabricar consoladores para 7000 y pico millones de personas. Créeme qué el plan es fabricar para muchas menos personas.



Tienes mucha razón. Yo los he visto que pueden ejercer la mayoría de las profesiones del sector servicios y solo valen 15000 pavos.


----------



## George Orwell (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón. Yo los he visto que pueden ejercer la mayoría de las profesiones del sector servicios y solo valen 15000 pavos.



Hay muchos trabajos muy automatizables. Y realmente va a haber una expansión no tanto de robots, como de autómatas, sistemas de control e informatización para hacer más eficientes algunas tareas creo yo. 

Pero hay trabajos imposibles de hacer por un autómata. Además, a las personas nos gusta tratar con otras personas. No siempre va a funcionar que te atienda un robot.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Sois conscientes lo que está pasando con la IA? Venid programadores


Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más. Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente. Subir a un coche automático??? Ni de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tonimn (5 Sep 2022)

Pero ¿qué pinta entonces tantísima inmigración?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Pero ¿qué pinta entonces tantísima inmigración?



Es el gran reemplazo.

Disfrazado de la agenda 2030 , está el expansionismo islámico. 

Todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia en el 2030 sin haber tenido hijos. 
NECESARIAMENTE los europeos de la próxima generación serán hijos de otras madres extranjeras. 

Si vivieras lo suficiente podrás ver que donde había iglesias habrá mezquitas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2022)

LOS NINIS SON TENDENCIA MUNDIAL NO ESCAPAN NI AL REGIMEN CHINO


NINIS CHINOS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2022)

> iaGulin dijo:
> Claro, mejor rascarte los cojones hasta ese eventual pacocalipsis para luego no saber ni hacer la O con un canuto.



mira es todo lo contrario !!!

Por ejemplo profesiones ( por llamarle de alguna forma ) como cajera de autopista ya han desaparecido , las cajeras de supermercado tienen los días contados. Haber quemado los mejores años de la vida en actividades tan estúpidas , no solo es una pérdida de tiempo sino que embota el cerebro.

Cualquier otra actividad es preferible a ese tipo de ocupaciones ( de acuerdo que alguien tiene que hacerlas , pero no las personas inteligentes y sabias que intuyen lo que está por venir ) .

Por ejemplo la vida en el campo, interactuando constantemente con un montón de circunstancias muchas de ellas inesperadas, activa la imaginación y la toma de decisiones . Una persona que haya pasado su juventud con actividades mecánicas y rutinarias, le costará mucho adaptarse a un mundo nuevo y tecnológico. Serán los nuevos analfabetos y marginados.


----------



## javiwell (11 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> mira es todo lo contrario !!!
> 
> Por ejemplo profesiones ( por llamarle de alguna forma ) como cajera de autopista ya han desaparecido , las cajeras de supermercado tienen los días contados. Haber quemado los mejores años de la vida en actividades tan estúpidas , no solo es una pérdida de tiempo sino que embota el cerebro.
> 
> ...



El trabajo de cajera de supermercado era necesario en una etapa anterior de esta gran obra que es el capitalismo. 

También existían muchísimos carpinteros antes del plástico y campesinos antes del tractor.

El ser humano trabaja para eliminar esa mierda de trabajos repetitivos que son tan necesarios cuando no hay suficiente capital.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El trabajo de cajera de supermercado era necesario en una etapa anterior de esta gran obra que es el capitalismo.
> 
> También existían muchísimos carpinteros antes del plástico y campesinos antes del tractor.
> 
> El ser humano trabaja para eliminar esa mierda de trabajos repetitivos que son tan necesarios cuando no hay suficiente capital.



un simple invento eliminó a millones de telefonistas en todo el mundo.

Y eso que no era un trabajo tan simplón como pasar paquetes por un escaner. 









El empresario de una funeraria que inventó la centralita telefónica sin una sola enagua


28/04/2013 En el ámbito de los inventos y las patentes siempre han existido disputas por la paternidad de ciertos inventos. Para lo que no existe ninguna disputa es para la paternidad del la centra…




aphuuruguay.wordpress.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Sep 2022)

Con eso solo demuestran, que podrán cambiar la IA a su gusto y hacer lo que quieran con la gente, como ya ocurre en la economía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2022)

nuestros padres y abuelos están disfrutando de lo generado durante el franquismo.

Nuestra generación padecemos la llegada de los socialistas, sicarios criminales de organizaciones supranacionales que saquean y endeudan países por generaciones. 

Todas las crisis inventadas son " recogida de beneficios " como en la bolsa . Los políticos son brókers de esas organizaciones criminales que los han puesto ahí. 

Así lo contaba Sánchez el 4 de abril de 2020 antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia , leyendo el guion que le habían dado sus jefes. 

Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril .

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres limpiaran la ropa en el río con tablas de lavar y la gente se desplazará con burros. La profesión del afilador volverá.

Pero vosotros a lo vuestro.


----------



## jkaza (11 Sep 2022)

Hapruevo ese plan


----------



## Alfa555 (16 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es el gran reemplazo.
> 
> Disfrazado de la agenda 2030 , está el expansionismo islámico.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que ni iglesia ni mezquitas. 
Cada vez veo al mundo más agnostico. 
Incluso Musulmania no es lo que era antaño .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Sep 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ni iglesia ni mezquitas.
> Cada vez veo al mundo más agnostico.
> Incluso Musulmania no es lo que era antaño .






> Froco dijo:
> La religión es algo mucho más profundo. Mucho más grande que la reducción al absurdo que acabas de hacer. Ha inspirado las mayores obras de arte, las mayores obras de ingeniería, los mayores sacrificios que un humano puede hacer por amor a los demas. Es lo que le da sentido a la vida. Cuando conoces lo valioso del mensaje, ves que el que sea real o no, es lo que menos importa. Cuando entiendes el mensaje, entiendes de porqué Jesucristo insistía tanto en que tuviesemos fe.



entiendo la labor didáctica de algunas religiones ante la masa ignorante que no el cristianismo y menos la católica , de hecho el coronavirus es una secta sanitaria que viene a reemplazarlas para el mismo fin de someter y esclavizar a la población . A través del sincretismo religioso han conseguido solapar e implantar esta nueva chaladura y precisamente por usar las mismas estructuras y esquema es por lo que ha funcionado tan bien.

- el coronavirus es el dios castigador omnipotente e invisible pero que está por todos lados tomando nota de tus acciones.

- la primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión
- las siguientes vacunas son rituales de pertenencia a grupo como ir a comulgar los domingos a misa

- los no vacunados son los herejes y ateos a los que señalar y perseguir. La presencia de los " negacionistas " reafirma las creencias de los otros que ya pertenecen a la secta y aceptarán sin cuestionar cualquier nuevo postulado o mandamiento.

- el bote de alcohol para desinfectar las manos en los sitios públicos es el agua bendita a la entrada de las iglesias.
- los supermercados son los nuevos espacios sagrados .

- los periodistas son los predicadores
- los sanitarios son los nuevos curas
- la UCI es el purgatorio
- la muerte es el infierno
- la curación es el paraíso eterno donde seguirás cobrando la enorme pensión de jubilación por los siglos de los siglos.

- la mascarilla es un símbolo de sumisión como el hiyab o el pañuelo en la cabeza que hace tres generaciones llevaban nuestras bisabuelas . Es como el crucifijo o la media luna distingue a los creyentes de los infames .

Es la sociedad de esclavos/socialistas que predicaba Nietzsche en su moral de rebaño.
Por el contrario , el individuo, fuera del grupo, es un *superhombre que ha superado la esclavitud de la condición humana* y ha alcanzado un verdadero estado de libertad: de libre juego y creatividad.
En este estado, de pureza individual, el individuo se ha descargado y se ha deshecho de todas las influencias: autoridades sociales, eclesiásticas, literarias, doctrinales, etc.

¿Por qué Nietzsche elige apropiarse de la figura del profeta persa para lograr su más importante proyecto filosófico y espiritual?

El Zaratustra histórico (Zoroastro) no sólo inventó la idea del Dios (_Ahura Mazda_, cuyo nombre significa Sabio Señor) y escribir la primera Biblia (_Avesta_), sino también propuso la dualidad y la eterna confrontación cósmica entre el bien y el mal (la moralidad monoteísta, con el Espíritu Santo / _Spenta Mainyu_ y el Espíritu del Mal / _Angra Mainyu_ como iguales en poder), del juicio final, del mesías o salvador mundial venidero (a quien llamó el _Saoshyant_) y casi todas las ideas que más tarde se convirtieron en cristianismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2022)

__





TRANSHUMANISMO . Ram talks


No os perdáis este interesante documental del genial Ram Talks. El presente documental de filosofía tiene por objeto abordar las bases teóricas del transhumanismo: un movimiento cultural e intelectual internacional que aboga por el uso de la ciencia y la tecnología para mejorar la condición...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

__





Ayuso contraataca a los médicos con videoconsultas a través de internet. Lo mismo pasó con las lavanderas y las máquinas de coser


Médico, es una de las profesiones que tiene los días contados. no solo desaparecerán las cajeras de supermercado, los taxistas y camioneros , los dependientes de las tiendas e infinidad de trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios que serán sustituidos por robots. También muchas profesiones que para los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2022)

¡Probando el CHATBOT más POTENTE DEL MUNDO!. Nos vamos todos al paro.


ChatGPT parece una IA sacada de una película sci-fi. Cualquier conversación que le plantees es capaz de ejecutarla con un nivel de precisión y calidad en los resultado que es intimidante. Esta herramienta plantea muchos cambios en el futuro cercano, y si sitúa como una de las tecnologías más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2022)

Cristine Lagard. Implantaremos el euro digital pq la privacidad total del dinero físico se contrapone con otras medidas de política pública q vendrán


Señoras y señores bienvenidos a 1984.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Up


----------



## cortijero92 (6 Dic 2022)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> A cada jilipollas negacionista como tu, le mando un ignore, y un saludo de mis dos tíos de menos de 70 muertos de neumonia.
> Poco respeto tenéis, os deberían meter presos por hijos de puta.



Los débiles mueren y los fuertes sobreviven.


----------



## Euron G. (6 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Los débiles mueren y los fuertes sobreviven.



Yo no estaría tan seguro de esa afirmación  









Muere Alexander Pisarev, el luchador de la MMA, a los 33 años


El ruso fallece a los 33 años a causa de una intoxicación alimentaria.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## ueee3 (6 Dic 2022)

La teoría económica dice que nuevos trabajos y oportunidades surgirán. Pero claro, si realmente llegara un punto en que TODO lo hiciera mejor una máquina que un hombre...


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La teoría económica dice que nuevos trabajos y oportunidades surgirán. Pero claro, si realmente llegara un punto en que TODO lo hiciera mejor una máquina que un hombre...










aunque no seamos conscientes de la distopía que nos han creado para esclavizar a las personas, no tiene sentido quemar los mejores años de vida en trabajos absurdos mecánicos y rutinarios como pasar productos por un escaner, las cajeras de supermercado o cualquier otra actividad similar.

Es una pena que un ser con un intelecto tan desarrollado, dedique su vida a bobadas que hará un robot con mucha más eficiencia. 

Hasta ahora como son necesarios los humanos para realizar estas labores, para que acepten esa vida esclava, someten a los niños durante toda su infancia y la adolescencia a un profundo lavado de cerebro en los colegios atados a una silla mirando a la figura de autoridad aunque no se enteren de nada.

de hecho los niños no aprenden nada útil para la vida y menos sabiduría, puesto que no quieren sabios sino esclavos. Todo el contenido completamente estrafalario, como las matemáticas o los análisis sintácticos, o los problemas de física y química, tienen como única finalidad estresar al niño e impedir que centre su atención en lo que realmente importa . Los exámenes son lo equivalente a los látigos con los que se doman a los caballos y los elefantes. Los exámenes son miedo, son humillación, no sirven para nada útil solo para que el niño acepte que es juzgado y sometido por otros superiores.

La muestra más evidente de que no se aprende nada, es que después de años estudiando inglés, un adolescente de 16 años no podría tener una conversación básica con un niño inglés de 3 años que lo habla perfectamente.


----------



## trellat (6 Dic 2022)

Siempre que veo a putin en su despacho lo veo rodeado de telefonos de gondola. En el congreso igual, llevan toda la puta vida con el mismo sistema informatico para votaciones y demas. En los silos de misiles nucleares funciona todo a pedales y poleas, nada informatizado. A suckerberg le han mandado a paseo con su metaverso. Las criptos le quedan dos telediarios ...

Actualmente vivimos un burbuja tecnologica que no tardará en pincharse o por lo menos se encauzará hacia otra manera de hacer las cosas, nada de que nos lo hagan todo los robots mientras nos tocamos las pelotas ... ni lo soñeis, nuestros hdp no lo permitiran.


----------



## gold digger (6 Dic 2022)

Interesante


----------

